# Auxiliar de farmacia, tímido y muy casero: Félix quedó con unos amigos de Internet y desapareció



## fennando (10 Dic 2022)

Es el retrato del forero medio, vida aburrida sin follar, y harto de remar, sabiendo idiomas, un buen día desaparece.
¿Huida, suicidio o asesinato?
Opinemos, igual hasta le encontramos.

















Auxiliar de farmacia, tímido y muy casero: Félix quedó con unos amigos de Internet y desapareció

"Voy a ver a una gente que he conocido por Internet. Mañana vamos a hacer una ruta, voy a ver cómo quedo con ellos ". Se acercó a la puerta de su casa, en Alicante, besó a su madre antes de salir y se fue.

Se llama Félix José Esquerdo y desapareció un día después, el 3 de octubre de 2020. "Fue la primera noticia que tuve de esos amigos", recuerda su madre, Isabel. "Me alegré, dije: ya ha conocido gente, a ver si sale y no está todo el día con el ordenador".

Regresó, cenó y se acostó. "No estaba diferente, estaba normal", recuerda la mujer. Le contó que habían puesto dinero para la comida, "20 euros", que el plan era ir a la montaña, a la Serra Grossa (Alicante). Auxiliar de Farmacia en una botica de Benidorm, reservado, tímido, muy casero. Tenía 34 años cuando salió de casa. No han vuelto a verlo más, han pasado dos.

"No recuerdo que comí ayer, pero tengo grabada la última conversación con mi hijo", se duele Isabel. "No puedo más", admite rota de dolor. "Agotada", mira atrás, junto a CASO ABIERTO, portal de sucesos e investigación de Prensa Ibérica. No olvida aquella mañana, la última que estuvo con él: era sábado, estaba la mesa puesta, pero su hijo no desayunó.

"Se fue a las 8:30 horas, me dio un beso y, por el balcón, lo vi marchar". Caminaba normal, ni nervioso ni agitado. "A las 09:52 me llamó. Me dijo que ya había desayunado, que había tomado un Cola-Cao, unos dulces y unas pastas que habían llevado estos amigos. Me extrañó. Él nunca toma eso, pero pensé: si está ahí con todos no va a decir que no le gusta". No le dio importancia, aún no sabe si la tiene. Todo son dudas, pensar y pensar.

"Dijo que dejaba la moto, que se iban en coche a una montaña. Que ya no iban a Serra Grossa, que habían cambiado de ruta". Su moto apareció en El Campello, a 15 kilómetros de Alicante, cuatro días después. La encontró la Guardia Civil. No había rastro de él.

El sábado transcurrió tranquilo. Isabel preparó la cena. "*No dijo que dormiría fuera, así que el mismo sábado por la noche me extrañó que no viniera*". Ni llegaba ni llamaba. "Le llamé yo". El teléfono daba apagado, "no me gustó".

Pasó el domingo y no hubo noticias. "Mi hijo es muy introvertido, no te contaba nada. Ni de los compañeros ni de los amigos, pero nunca había hecho algo así...". Intentó estar tranquila, no lo consiguió. Siguió llamando, pero el teléfono de Félix seguía sin dar señal. "El domingo por la noche me quedé a dormir en el sofá. Él tenía que venir a por las batas, porque tenía que ir a trabajar, le tocaba hacer la guardia esa noche". Félix no llegó. "Llamé a la farmacia: 'Félix no ha venido'". La mujer amaneció en la comisaría. "Desde entonces no sé más".

Isabel aportó datos, fotos y descripción: Félix José Esquerdo, 34 años, complexión fuerte, "Ha quedado con un grupo que ha conocido por Internet. No ha vuelto, no responde, mi hijo no está". Arrancó una investigación que se agotó pronto.

Félix llevaba encima documentación, teléfono, llaves de casa, de la moto, de la farmacia y una mochila. Intentaron reconstruir sus pasos. No hubo forma. La policía organizó operativos de búsqueda, con *drones, perros y helicópteros. Nada llevaba a él.* La Guardia Civil, la Policía Local y los Bomberos se sumaron a las batidas. "Si sabemos algo más, se lo diremos".

Félix no llamaba, no volvía. Policialmente, dos hipótesis cogieron fuerza:* la de la marcha voluntaria* y, la segunda, fatal: que se hubiera podido suicidar. Isabel, devastada, *contrató a un detective privado que pudiera ayudar a los agentes con la investigación*. "Me engañó", afirma. "Solo entregó un informe repleto de mentiras", cuenta la mujer.

El dossier aportó tres datos que dieron esperanza, a medias -y solo al arranque- a la mujer. El primero aseguraba que aquella llamada, a las 09:52 horas -la del Cola-Cao- se había hecho desde un apartamento situado a diez minutos de su casa que el joven había alquilado previamente. *Dibujó la teoría de que Félix se había inventado la quedada, que esos amigos no existían.* Que la excursión nunca ocurrió.
"Su moto no aparece a diez minutos de casa, ni en ese apartamento", dudó Isabel. Por si acaso, contactó con los dueños del inmueble: "lo mismo había ido con alguna chica". Fue a verlo: "es una casa, alquilan el piso de arriba. *Me dijeron que Félix pasó por allí, *que les dijo: 'nos vamos a pasar el día a la montaña', ni se quedó ni tocó nada. Así que no estaba allí cuando me llamó a mi".

El mismo informe señaló que el teléfono de Félix se encendió dos veces después de desaparecer. "No es cierto", denuncia Isabel. Afirmaba que la primera vez se encendió desde Borriol (Castellón), un mes después de esfumarse. El segundo sería en Baeza (Jaén), dos meses después de que saliera para no volver. "Mi hijo no estuvo allí. La Policía Nacional me dijo después que no", lamenta Isabel, que acudió hasta los dos puntos en cuanto se enteró.

El informe situaba a Félix concretamente en la Laguna Negra, *un paraje natural del Valle del Guadalquivir, ubicado en Baeza* (a unos 400 kilómetros de Alicante). El investigador dibujó una hipótesis letal: con zonas abruptas y de difícil acceso, *Félix había ido allí a suicidarse.* Fundamentó todo con supuestos comentarios que habría dejado el hombre en Internet.

*Se activó a la *Guardia Civil* de Baeza*, "incluso me llamaron diciendo que había aparecido la mochila de mi hijo". *Resultó no ser de él.* "Contacté con el encargado del caso, de la Policía Nacional, me dijo que la mochila era de otra persona, que ya se la habían entregado al dueño". *A los encendidos del teléfono tampoco le dieron credibilidad.* "No era cierto nada de lo que aportó esa investigación".

El informe hablaba también de una llamada al seguro de decesos, realizada por el propio Félix José, 57 días después de desaparecer. "¿Llamó él para pedir su ataúd? La policía también me dijo que no, que el seguro les dijo que la llamada no era de mi hijo".

Con sustos, decepciones y muchos kilómetros encima, de nuevo, todo volvió al inicio: "solo sabemos que mi hijo dejó la moto bien aparcada, no hay más".

"Una secta, una comuna, marcha voluntaria, si estaba contento o tenía depresión, me da igual, solo quiero encontrar a mi hijo", clama Isabel. No hay noche que no mire, desde su cama, la habitación de Félix, "están una enfrente de la otra", se rompe al hablar.

Vivían juntos. "Éramos uña y carne...", llora. "Tiene dos propiedades más, dos casas, que las tiene alquiladas, pero vivía aquí". Recuerda que ella le decía a su hijo: "mira a ver si encuentras una chica, os vais allí...". No quiso hacerlo, con su madre se sentía mejor.

"*El investigador privado habló, incluso, de que nos llevábamos mal... *El viernes, la tarde antes de desaparecer, fuimos juntos de compras. Dos bolsas de ropa se compró", recuerda apenada. "*Quince días antes estuvimos de viaje en Zaragoza, Teruel y el Monasterio de Piedra*". Son, precisamente, las últimas fotos que tiene de él.

"Se aferraron al suicidio y creo que no se hicieron las cosas bien. Lo dije y lo digo, creo que pudo coger un BlaBlacar, porque me hablaba mucho de ello. Quizá lo cogió y se lo llevaron a algún sitio. ¿A dónde? No sé".

Su habitación permanece intacta. Solo se ha alterado su ordenador. Un nuevo investigador privado se ha sumado a la búsqueda. Trabaja en sintonía con la policía: Isabel, aunque marcada por la experiencia pasada, quiere confiar en él. "El caso de mi hijo estaba en un cajón. Ahora parece que se ha reabierto. Solo pido que no paren, que lo busquen de verdad".

Félix habla inglés, francés, italiano y alemán. Aprendió a tocar el piano, de niño, e intentó jugar a tenis, hacer kárate, pero el deporte no era para él. Se refugió en casa. Construyó su parcela, junto a su madre, y su ordenador. "Si se hizo algo, si alguien le hizo algo, si se ha querido marchar... Sea como sea, por favor, ayúdenme", ruega su madre, "lo tengo que encontrar".


----------



## Linterna Pirata (10 Dic 2022)

Hostiasss


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (10 Dic 2022)

Tiene pinta de haber sido abducido...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan. 

Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.

La mili tenía como finalidad sacar a los atontados de las faldas de sus madres, por eso se decía que los hacían hombres y no les faltaba razón.
Era raro quien después de haber vivido fuera de casa, se atreviese a volver al nido. 

Una vez que se cambia el paradigma de hijo, se adquiere el de padre. Ese niño convertido en hombre, buscaba una hembra para inseminar y crear su propio hogar. 

Su madre ya se ilusionaría con los nietos en los que focalizaría su instinto maternal, en vez de tratar a un adulto como a un bebé por miedo a quedar sola.


----------



## AStudio (10 Dic 2022)

Lleva la depresión en la cara, DEP


----------



## Eigentum (10 Dic 2022)

Lo siento mucho por la madre, el chaval me la pela !!! A saber...


----------



## SineOsc (10 Dic 2022)

Y no se pueden rastrear su historial y últimas conversaciones telemáticas? o triangular las últimas posiciónes del teléfono?


----------



## jorobachov (10 Dic 2022)

Otro al que han asaltado y han hecho desaparecer haciéndole creer que follaría con una buenorra del tinder. Como el caso del vasco informático de guetxo.


----------



## fennando (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.
> 
> Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.
> 
> ...



¿Una madre castradora es narcisista o simplemente tóxica?


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Dic 2022)

Se sabe si era donante de sangre?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> ¿Una madre castradora es narcisista o simplemente tóxica?



Es una víctima de sus circunstancias. 

Hasta esta generación de españolas, lo normal era tener varios hijos a lo largo de la vida. 
Hacia los 40 tenían su último hijo que tardaba 18 años en crecer y por lo tanto los primeros ya hacía muchos años que se habían ido y llegaban los nietos. 

Ahora, las mujeres tienen un solo hijo y toda su vida gira en torno a él. Es lo que le da sentido a su matrimonio y a su vida. 
La ausencia de ese hijo ya adulto y que debería vivir su propia vida, crearía tensiones con su pareja a la que hace mucho que aborrece. 

Por lo tanto hace todo tipo de estrategias para evitar que se vaya . Lógicamente ese hombre de 30 años que debería haber construido ya su hogar y tener lo menos dos hijos, si tiene todo servido se acomoda y se convierte en un eterno adolescente.

El problema es que las etapas de la vida no vuelven atrás y un día se mira al espejo y ve un solterón gordo y calvo que a ninguna mujer le parece atractivo . Incluso su esquema mental cambia . Se deja de crecer hacia los 23 años y es muy difícil aprender algo nuevo.

Cuesta el mismo esfuerzo aprender un idioma o estudiar una carrera después de esa edad, que convertirse en padre y entender el rol que le corresponde. 

Por alguna razón han decidido destruir el concepto de familia que llaman patriarcal y no hay otra alternativa. El modelo a seguir es el estilo de vida de los gays ( sexo promiscuo y estéril )


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Dic 2022)

Cómo es posible no tener más indicios habiendo hecho análisis forense del ordenador?


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Le saco una década larga y parece que sea mi padre


----------



## Julc (10 Dic 2022)

Esa foto en la cascada es muuuuy gay.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> ¿Una madre castradora es narcisista o simplemente tóxica?



" las mayoría de las españolas no tienen hijos y quien decide ser madre tiene solo uno " 

La inmensa mayoría de los niños que nacen en España son hijos de extranjeras aunque lo quieran ocultar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

estos dos artículos se entienden mejor en el mismo panfleto. 









La historia de Alex, una infancia trans: "Lo sentía en la cabeza, sabía que yo era un niño"


Alex tiene seis años, pero desde los tres, cuando comenzó a aprender vocabulario, sabe que es un niño. 'Público' se acerca a la realidad de las infancias trans en este reportaje audiovisual.




www.publico.es














El librero nazi Pedro Varela arremete contra 'Público' durante un nuevo alarde supremacista y tránsfobo


Pocos días antes de que fuese juzgado en Málaga por un delito continuado de provocación al odio y a la discriminación, el activista hitleriano ofreció una charla en la que llamó a fundar "células de hombres cristianos, blancos y europeos".




www.publico.es


----------



## mvpower (10 Dic 2022)

Sin ser investigador:

Me he dado cuenta que se hizo instagram 2 meses antes de desaparecer, según el mismo para preservar fotos importantes. 

Luego veo entre sus seguidores uno Bujarrón declarado, menciona soy discreto, después he visto otro bujarra con pintas sospechosas.

Para mi unos bujarras( que suelen ser gentes psicópatas la mayoría) le hicieron algún tipo de lío, robo, o algo peor. 

Pero claro, los impresentables escorias de negro y verde están muy ocupados deteniendo a inocentes diariamente.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Dic 2022)

34 y viviendo con la madre. Eso vuelve loco a cualquiera tú.
La madre tiene pinta de loca inestable. Qué si él se fuese a vivir a otra casa aunque fuese al lado ella armaría un drama para que no se fuese. Qué hombre de esas características prefiere quedarse con 34 años con la madre en lugar de irse solo o con una mujer?

Solo puede ser alguien con el alma cagada que se deja manipular por la madre y no se atreve a cortar por lo sano. 

Como pudo hablar tanto idioma si no salía de casa? Yo alucino.

A ver si dan más información.

Amigos de internet pero de dónde? Facebook? Foros?


Yo creo que pudo querer suicidarse. Con ese panorama..... Raro es que no lo hubiese echo antes.

Esperemos que quisiera alquilar una casa para tener sexo con una dama de pago (a la madre evidentemente no le iba a decir eso. Y amigos tampoco porque no tiene entonces tuvo que recurrir a "gente de internet") y que le haya arreglado y se haya dado cuenta que necesita alejarse de todo. Y que siga vivo pero muy lejos.

Joder para la policía tiene que ser un show. Una madre llamando y dando por culo por un hijo de 34 tacos. Como si fuese un menor que no vino ayer a cenar.

Puedo entender al padre neuras con una hija resultona. Por tantas gusrrerias que hay en este mundo. Pero aún así no se daría una situación del estilo a no ser que el padre estuviese jodido de la salud y la hija medio viviese con él para cuidarle. Si esta sano , ella tiene 34 es imposible. No conozco ningún caso.


Pero a esa señora solo puedo pensar que está mal y que si fuera por ella el hijo toda la vida con ella y bien.

Esto es de locos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (10 Dic 2022)

Pues tiene pinta de suicidio.


----------



## Disident (10 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Esa foto en la cascada es muuuuy gay.



Yo pienso que "era" gay. De hecho a mí me suena muchísimo. Le doy vueltas a la cabeza pensando dónde le conocí pero puede que sea un falso recuerdo.

Yo investigaría por ahí.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> 34 y viviendo con la madre. Eso vuelve loco a cualquiera tú
> 
> A ver si dan más información.
> 
> Amigos de internet pero de dónde? Facebook? Foros?



Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
















Solo 1,5 de cada 10 jóvenes menores de 30 está emancipado, la peor cifra de todo el siglo


El 14,9% de los jóvenes menores de 30 está emancipado, la cifra más baja desde 1998, según ha advertido el Consejo de la Juventud de España.




www.ondacero.es





Otra realidad como el suicidio,las putas, la pobreza y las drogas que se oculta.


----------



## ueee3 (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.
> 
> Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.
> 
> ...



Antes de los 20? No te digo que no sería sano, pero hoy en día, si alguien quiere ir a la universidad los 20 los supera en casa ampliamente.


----------



## ueee3 (10 Dic 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Otro al que han asaltado y han hecho desaparecer haciéndole creer que follaría con una buenorra del tinder. Como el caso del vasco informático de guetxo.



La verdad es que deberían contactar con ese tipo de empresas (Tinder y similar) y que buscaran si tienen fotos de él. Si es así, ver sus últimas conversaciones.


----------



## ueee3 (10 Dic 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Sin ser investigador:
> 
> Me he dado cuenta que se hizo instagram 2 meses antes de desaparecer, según el mismo para preservar fotos importantes.
> 
> ...



Coño, más fácil aún entonces! Yo decía de ir buscando en Tinder y similar pero si tiene ésa...

Oye hay que contactar a la madre. Que si no le han dicho nada son un conjunto de inútiles. Pero hay que buscarlo.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287288
> 
> ...



Joder...

Pues yo creo que debe haber más parricidios de esos de los que cuentan.
Tipo el niñato de Fornite. 
Si un niñato de 15 ya se desató de esa manera.... Pues raro es que no se vuelvan taraos los de +30 con los padres.


----------



## el mensa (10 Dic 2022)

Mire donde mire veo sinsabores, objetivos vitales truncados, malas decisiones forzadas, pasotismo institucional, invisibilidad, etc. 

Recordad que este suceso para el 50% de la población, las "empáticas" mujeres, es invisible, para otro 20%, los "eficientes" funcionarios y paguiteros varones "tanto de lo mismo" y para el resto de arrastrados planchabragas aneuronales, otro 20%, lo mismo. Solo se acuerda de él su madre y nosotros, un exiguo 10% acogotado por el resto que domina la pasta, el poder y los medios de comunicación. 

Jóvenes de 20 años, huid de este país, no hay donde ir con relativa equidad pero mejor que este infierno casi cualquier cosa.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Tampoco se puede hablar de suicidio 100% porque el suicida deja pistas, alguna nota y alerta que se quiere quitar la vida, además muchos suicidas parten de fuertes depresiones , este chico más allá de la timidez que eso es algo común tenia su trabajo y se relacionaba.

Yo creo que esa gente con la que quedó le hizo algo, eso o tuvo un accidente en la montaña .


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Pero si en España se construyó mucha vivienda cómo es que no ayudan a que los jóvenes se emancipen?
> 
> No es como otros países donde el problema es el inverso. Qué no hay suficientes casas y nadie quiere vivir en el extrarradio a 2 h del curro en coche.



Lee la notica que he puesto y sacarás el porqué...ahi lo pone, la raiz del problema.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

La historia apesta a huida voluntaria. @eL PERRO 

PD- Espero que el autista no este en el fondo de un barranco de la serra grossa.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tampoco se puede hablar de suicidio 100% porque el suicida deja pistas, alguna nota y alerta que se quiere quitar la vida, además muchos suicidas parten de fuertes depresiones , este chico más allá de la timidez que eso es algo común tenia su trabajo y se relacionaba.
> 
> Yo creo que esa gente con la que quedó le hizo algo, eso o tuvo un accidente en la montaña .



No tiene por qué. Teniendo una madre tan neuras que le husmea todo seguramente llevase la procesión por dentro.

Yo creo que suicidio.
Pero quiero pensar que se fue con una scort y no quiere volver. Aunque si fuese eso ya sabrían si ha tocado la pasta o si tiene una segunda cuenta bancaria aparte. .

Aunque realmente en estos casos hasta donde llega el derecho a la privacidad?
Pongamos que se ha largado y tiene una cuenta bancaria aparte.
Y que la poli o investagores se enteran y contactan con él. Le podrían decir ese dato a la madre? Porque estamos hablando de gente mayor de edad y derecho a la vida privada. Y si hicese algo está claro que sería porque de frente no puede con esa madre tan toxica.


No sé yo vivo muy concienciada con la ley de protección de datos.


----------



## Poseidón (10 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Antes de los 20? No te digo que no sería sano, pero hoy en día, si alguien quiere ir a la universidad los 20 los supera en casa ampliamente.



No le hagas caso hombre. Va pontificando y despues ni esta casado ni tiene hijos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Dic 2022)

Vivían juntos. "Éramos uña y carne...", llora. "Tiene dos propiedades más, dos casas, que las tiene alquiladas, pero vivía aquí". Recuerda que ella le decía a su hijo: "mira a ver si encuentras una chica, os vais allí...". No quiso hacerlo, con su madre se sentía mejor.

Chungo


----------



## Dr Zar (10 Dic 2022)

Siempre me ha llamado la atención como los medios satanicos ponen el foco en unas desapariciones y se las pela otras.


----------



## treblinca (10 Dic 2022)

Con dos viviendas alquiladas en Alicante, viviendo con su madre...ahorraba todos los meses un pastizal. Hablando 4 idiomas. Ni de coña se ha suicidado este joven de 33 años.Tonto no era, con pasta en el banco puedes pegarle un giro a tu vida sin ningún problema.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Buey con odio dijo:


> Este tipo de madres crean inútiles sociales que acaban tomando decisiones estúpidas, ya sea por desconocimiento de la vida o desesperación. No me parece el perfil de persona que se marcha de casa y sabe buscarse la vida.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque y aparezca, pero no tiene buena pinta. Yo veo suicidio o engaños/malas compañías.




Ha pasado ya dos años. Jodida la cosa


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Vivían juntos. "Éramos uña y carne...", llora. "Tiene dos propiedades más, dos casas, que las tiene alquiladas, pero vivía aquí". Recuerda que ella le decía a su hijo: "mira a ver si encuentras una chica, os vais allí...". No quiso hacerlo, con su madre se sentía mejor.
> 
> Chungo




Pues entonces eso ya cambia, teniendo trabajo como tenia y piso familiar a huevo para independizarse no veo lógico seguir con la madre. 

Lo de las tias es lo de menos, las mujeres van y vienen, pero tenia muy fácil poderse independizar él solo y no lo hizo. Y no era ningún zoquete, hablaba 4 idiomas


----------



## oldesnake (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287288
> 
> ...



Esto es muy cierto, de mi grupo de amigos (tenemos casi 30), solo uno se ha ''independizado'' en un piso compartido.


----------



## oldesnake (10 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Vivían juntos. "Éramos uña y carne...", llora. "Tiene dos propiedades más, dos casas, que las tiene alquiladas, pero vivía aquí". Recuerda que ella le decía a su hijo: "mira a ver si encuentras una chica, os vais allí...". No quiso hacerlo, con su madre se sentía mejor.
> 
> Chungo



me imagino que no ligaría y pasaría de hacer el mas mínimo esfuerzo porque total, ¿para que? si le dirán que no o lo usarán para sacar provecho de las leyes.


----------



## daesrd (10 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> Es el retrato del forero medio, vida aburrida sin follar, y harto de remar, sabiendo idiomas, un buen día desaparece.
> ¿Huida, suicidio o asesinato?
> Opinemos, igual hasta le encontramos.
> 
> ...



El levante español es pródigo en desapariciones misteriosas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

Claramente el problema era la madre. Sólo hay que leer la entrevista para darse cuenta “que podía irse a vivir a la otra casa con una chica”... excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta. Si la mujer comenta hasta que no le parecía bien el desayuno que se había tomado el día de la desaparición, que “no solía desayunar eso”. Madre controladora psicopática de manual, yo apuesto por un suicidio, ese tío estaba tan atrapado que ni sabía que lo estaba, sólo quería huir.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No tiene por qué. Teniendo una madre tan neuras que le husmea todo seguramente llevase la procesión por dentro.
> 
> Yo creo que suicidio.
> Pero quiero pensar que se fue con una scort y no quiere volver. Aunque si fuese eso ya sabrían si ha tocado la pasta o si tiene una segunda cuenta bancaria aparte. .
> ...




Suicidio no hay indicios que nos haga pensar, en que te basas para pensar eso?

Puede ser otra hipótesis la que haya querido desaparecer con alguien puede ser con una mujer , pero en ese caso si la policia lo tiene localizado no puede estar desaparecido entonces, además el movil estaba apagado 

Es todo muy misterioso, a mi me hace pensar que lo mataron enterraron el cadaver o tuvo un accidente fortuito. No es la primera vez que ocurre entre gente de internet .


----------



## Remero premium (10 Dic 2022)

y como no, en la comunidad valenciana. Casos de desparaciones, asesinatos, sectas, etc....por estas zonas para parar un tren.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, es deprimente leer el artículo. No porque el tío haya desaparecido, que pobre hombre, sino por la vida de mierda que tenía. Es sólo ver su cara e inundarte una sensación de tristeza.

Ojalá se haya largado para no mirar atrás.


----------



## chainsaw man (10 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y no se pueden rastrear su historial y últimas conversaciones telemáticas? o triangular las últimas posiciónes del teléfono?



Eso solo se puede hacer si fuese mujer y hubiese sido insultada en burbuja...

A lo mejor es el tio de las cartas bomba, eso si que seria un puntazo.


----------



## |||||||| (10 Dic 2022)

Hizo lo mismo que hizo su padre: escapar de la bruja.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Joder, es deprimente leer el artículo. No porque el tío haya desaparecido, que pobre hombre, sino por la vida de mierda que tenía. Es sólo ver su cara e inundarte una sensación de tristeza.
> 
> Ojalá se haya largado para no mirar atrás.




La misma vida de mierda que la mayoria de jóvenes varones y no tan jóvenes en hezpein. Al menos no era un nini porque curraba


----------



## fennando (10 Dic 2022)

En la web de la policía Nacional pone 

Observaciones
Pantalón chándal azul, sudadera blanca con rayas azules y zapatillas color gris.

Caracteristicas fisicas - vestimenta
Altura 185 cm, peso 100 kg aprox., cabello y ojos castaños.


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Dic 2022)

Posibles desenlaces:
-Desde el ordenador se dedicaba a promover el bitcoin, vendió en máximos y se hizo millonario. Meses después, con todo preparado para huir, se inventa un rollo y ahora estará en Tailandia follándose una chinita.
-Lo captan sabiendo que es un hombre maduro, incel y sin el cuerpo estropeado por drogas o alcohol. Dentro de unos meses o años, encontrarán sus restos sin órganos.


----------



## Maradono (10 Dic 2022)

Igual habia quedado con un grupo de gays, intentaron violarlo en la montaña, se resistió y lo mataron y luego lo enterraron.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 Dic 2022)

Tan timido no seria si sabe 4 idiomas.

A mi este tema me hace aguas por todas partes, no me cuadra.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 Dic 2022)

Y ahora la madre se queda con los 2 pisos y la pasta del hijo.

Piensa mal y acertaras. La madre tiene algo que ver, estoy seguro.


----------



## Saviero (10 Dic 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Sin ser investigador:
> 
> Me he dado cuenta que se hizo instagram 2 meses antes de desaparecer, según el mismo para preservar fotos importantes.
> 
> ...



Puedes pasar el instagram? Quizás hay pistas en los comentarios o podemos sacar algo más


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Dic 2022)

Maradono dijo:


> Igual habia quedado con un grupo de gays, intentaron violarlo en la montaña, se resistió y lo mataron y luego lo enterraron.



Inverosímil, con todo el mariconeo que hay no eres tan valioso como para matarte, simplemente next y punto.


----------



## pandillero (10 Dic 2022)

¿Habeis visto esta foto?
Pobre chaval, le vestía de niña.
Como una puta cabra la maruja.


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Dic 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Y ahora la madre se queda con los 2 pisos y la pasta del hijo.
> 
> Piensa mal y acertaras. La madre tiene algo que ver, estoy seguro.



No me extrañaría en usa ocurren casos así


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

Suena totalmente a solteron homo que quedo con gentuza que no debia. Las pistas son claras, que alquilo una habitacion en su ciudad (obviamente, para follar) y que despues desaparecio

Las paginas de contactos estan PETADAS de panchitos y moros que intentan quedar con tios para desvalijarlos. Si este era un tio grandote y les planto cara, se pudo dar la situacion de que le metieran un palazo en mal sitio y lo dejaran tieso. Y despues de eso, pues hoy en dia cualquiera sabe que un cuerpo si lo haces pedacitos no lo encontrara nadie jamas. Luego aparcas la moto por ahi y te deshaces de las pruebas y adios buenas

Si se hubiera ido al campo por ahi a matarse, lo habrian encontrao en un par de dias tieso, como a la ochoa esa. Y si se hubiera fugao, no habria cogido ni moto ni ostias. La prueba que lo decide todo es el alquiler ese. Esos sitios se alquilan para follar. Y me temo que ha dado con una comisaria de autenticos inutiles. Seguro que se puede averiguar de alguna forma que programitas tenia en su telefono y en los servidores de grinder encontraran alos asesinos

Pero supongo que no les interesa. Es mas barato y mas comodo no investigar nada. Sacar pasta al estado volando 4 cacharritos por el campo y luego cerrar el caso y que le jodan ala familia


----------



## Rodal (10 Dic 2022)

Parece un tipo triste. De todas formas dudo que hiciera sufrir a su madre voluntariamente. Si ahora no se comunica con ella, es sencillamente porque no puede.


----------



## auricooro (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287288
> 
> ...









Alucinante el dato del gráfico a la derecha. Las mujeres se emancipan mucho más, PERO en pareja, en solitario se emancipan mucho menos. Nos ha jodido, que fácil es romper ese techo de cristal para emanciparse cuando un tío 5 o 10 años mayor que tú te deja vivir en su piso de gratis a cambio de algún que otro polvo.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Alucinante el dato del gráfico a la derecha. Las mujeres se emancipan mucho más, PERO en pareja, en solitario se emancipan mucho menos. Nos ha jodido, que fácil es romper ese techo de cristal para emanciparse cuando un tío 5 o 10 años mayor que tú te deja vivir en su piso de gratis a cambio de algún que otro polvo.




Asi es.

La mayoría se emancipan van a casa del maromo o paga el alquler el maromo


----------



## jkaza (10 Dic 2022)

Así me imagino yo al burbu medio.


----------



## M4rk (10 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y no se pueden rastrear su historial y últimas conversaciones telemáticas? o triangular las últimas posiciónes del teléfono?



La privacidad y el derecho a la intimidad si eso para otro puto día...
No hay indicios ni pruebas de haber sido abducido ni agredido. Por lo que parece el hombre podría haberse largado de casa colándole una milonga a su madre. Un juez no va a dar orden de registro a la compañía telefónica para fisgar en sus movimientos o historial de conversaciones porque no es de la incumbencia de nadie.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Alucinante el dato del gráfico a la derecha. Las mujeres se emancipan mucho más, PERO en pareja, en solitario se emancipan mucho menos. Nos ha jodido, que fácil es romper ese techo de cristal para emanciparse cuando un tío 5 o 10 años mayor que tú te deja vivir en su piso de gratis a cambio de algún que otro polvo.



Creo que no sois ni remotamente conscientes de la BRUTAL GRAVEDAD que supone que solo el puto 12% de hombres de 30 años tenga una casa propia. EL PUTO 12%

¿Sois conscientes del puto FRACASO DE PAIS que tenemos?


----------



## auricooro (10 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Creo que no sois ni remotamente conscientes de la BRUTAL GRAVEDAD que supone que solo el puto 12% de hombres de 30 años tenga una casa propia. EL PUTO 12%
> 
> ¿Sois conscientes del puto FRACASO DE PAIS que tenemos?



Emancipados, muchos de esos son alquiler de una habitación compartido con 3 o 4 compañeros.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Emancipados, muchos de esos son alquiler de una habitación compartido con 3 o 4 compañeros.



Es jodidamente flipante. Y que nadie haga nada, NADA

Llevo años diciendo que somos el puto pais CON EL MENOR PUTO PODER ADQUISITIVO DEL PLANETA. Lo que pasa aqui no ocurre absolutamente en ninguna otra parte. Y a los propios afectados se la suda


----------



## Hulagu (10 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Cómo es posible no tener más indicios habiendo hecho análisis forense del ordenador?



Efectivamente en esa conversación faltan algunos datos ....no sé si se habrá hecho ...pero imagino que dado el caso ,además tratándose de una persona que usaba mucho el ordenador, un análisis forense de todo el ordenador podría y debería aportar cosas y después la triangulación del móvil ,ver la ruta que siguió y donde se apagó ....eso por lo menos


----------



## alas97 (10 Dic 2022)

la explicación más sencilla siempre es la verdadera.

Lo mataron.

Y como dicen más arriba, el tío estaba forrao. y este mundo es peligrosísimo para cualquiera.

Ya se les olvidó el tío picateclas q quedo con una venezolana y termino enterrado y la poli atrapo a los asesinos intentando vender el mercedez del 80


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Dic 2022)

Nunca hay que quedar con gente de Internet, nunca.

Muchos desaparecidos son víctimas de asesinato, que supuestamente quedan con citas... y lo que se encuentran es su trágico final. Generalmente, son intentos de robo a la víctima, aunque también se han dado casos más raros y siniestros.


----------



## medion_no (10 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Nunca hay que quedar con gente de Internet, nunca.
> 
> Muchos desaparecidos son víctimas de asesinato, que supuestamente quedan con citas... y lo que se encuentran es su trágico final.



Tiene pinta de que era un mentirusco y se iba a dar pasaporte de todas maneras. Mirale la carica, por dios. He visto zombies del resident evil con mas vida en los ojos.


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287288
> 
> ...



pais de mierda, pais de viejos psicopatas.


----------



## brickworld (10 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> la explicación más sencilla siempre es la verdadera.
> 
> Lo mataron.
> 
> ...



Venezolana y MORO el pobre informático ENTERRADO VIVO mientras agonizaba encontraron tierra en sus pulmones

IMAGINAD EL PERCAL!!! Enterrado vivo por quedar en Badoo 









Juicio crimen del Badoo: la Guardia Civil desmonta la coartada de Dulce Ángel y de su novio


Los compradores del vehículo que pertenecía al informático asesinado reconocen sin ningún género de dudas a Hendangeline Candy Arrieta y Mohamed Achraf




www.elperiodicodearagon.com





Y mirad que puto MONA PANCHITA la inflación del papo lleva a morir por estos engendros




__





'DULCE ÁNGEL', LA ASESINA DE LA WEB DE CITAS


Información, Formación, Opinión, Generación de criterio.




comunicacionestian.com











PUTAS FEAS MONAS Y GORDAS DE MIERDA EN BADOO MATANDO INFORMÁTICOS!!!

Que puto INFIERNO DE MUJERES FEAS NOS ACECHA JODER!!!


----------



## Archimanguina (10 Dic 2022)

Sabiendo tantos idiomas y con cash sano, que le busquen por Tailandia. Ese hizo un reset con su vida.

PD: forero seguro.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (10 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Cómo es posible no tener más indicios habiendo hecho análisis forense del ordenador?



porque no han hecho ningun analisis forense porque si el ordenador tenia una contraseña para entrar la puta policia de mierda es incapaz de hacer nada de nada porque son unos inutiles de 3 pares de cojones


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

En el perfil del tio hay una foto con una banderita de islandia. Digo yo que los detectives ya habran intentao buscar pistas alli por si acaso, no creo que sean tan subnormales como para no hacerlo. Aunque viendo el retraso mental que se gasta este pais no me extrañaria


----------



## Covid-8M (10 Dic 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> porque no han hecho ningun analisis forense porque si el ordenador tenia una contraseña para entrar la puta policia de mierda es incapaz de hacer nada de nada porque son unos inutiles de 3 pares de cojones



Si fuera una mujer ya habrian descifrado discos duros y llamado a google para que les diera las coordenadas. Habria multiples varones sospechosos y batidas por la zona. Este caso si no fuera por la madre no lo hubieran ni buscado


----------



## brickworld (10 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Si fuera una mujer ya habrian descifrado discos duros y llamado a google para que les diera las coordenadas. Habria multiples varones sospechosos y batidas por la zona. Este caso si no fuera por la madre no lo hubieran ni buscado



Esa es la clave la pobres mujeras son víctimas pero al fulano este lo mismo está desmembrado y vaciado sus órganos y el resto está enterrado en algun puto barbecho olvidado de la mano De Dios 

está claro que hombre blanquito le pueden dar por culo y ser desmembrado que no será noticia pero cualquier papo que desaparezca será primera plana aunque tenga 50 putos años
Lo de este país es vergonzoso preparaos para noticias como esta cuando se sudacanize nuestra piel de toro porque será pasto del tráfico de órganos


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287407
> 
> ¿Habeis visto esta foto?
> Pobre chaval, le vestía de niña.
> Como una puta cabra la maruja.



Él tiene algo en la mirada, como sin vida, catatónico ¿sería autista, Asperger o algo así?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (10 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> Es el retrato del forero medio, vida aburrida sin follar, y harto de remar, sabiendo idiomas, un buen día desaparece.
> ¿Huida, suicidio o asesinato?
> Opinemos, igual hasta le encontramos.
> 
> ...



Se lo han llevado a su planeta.


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

Curioso que muchas fotos de su Instagram se subieron el mismo día, el 1 de septiembre, y no seguía a nadie. Para mí es como si fuese algo que dejó ahí a modo de recuerdo, como un mural de las imágenes en las que se sentía exitoso, guapo y feliz. Yo creo que sí es un suicidio.


----------



## mvpower (10 Dic 2022)

Saviero dijo:


> Puedes pasar el instagram? Quizás hay pistas en los comentarios o podemos sacar algo más



Con su nombre sale, no hay que ser un lince para verlo


----------



## jvega (10 Dic 2022)

ME SIENTO IDENTIFICADO CON EL TENGO SU MISMA MIRADA Y SU MISMA MADRE


----------



## Amoñecada (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.
> 
> Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.
> 
> ...



Mi tía ha sido así con sus hijos, uno de ellos logró escapar hace ya un año, el otro sigue ahí, encerrado todo el día en el cuarto y con varios trastornos psicológicos que ha desarrollado.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> Es el retrato del forero medio, vida aburrida sin follar, y harto de remar, sabiendo idiomas



Medio calvo...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (10 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287407
> 
> ¿Habeis visto esta foto?
> Pobre chaval, le vestía de niña.
> Como una puta cabra la maruja.



Así normal que te acabes volviendo loco,...
Por su bien espero que haya huido a otro país, con 34 años estar viviendo con los padres y alguien así, es la muerte en vida.
España es ahora mismo el peor país de occidente para ser Hombre, y el país con menor poder adquisitivo de todo occidente y casi, del mundo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (10 Dic 2022)

Hace muchos años unos familiares tuvieron que ir a la embajada de Francia a indagar por una familiar que emigró allí y corto el contacto. Debe de haber un huevo de casos así


----------



## mvpower (10 Dic 2022)

La gente maligna se aprovecha de personas así, siempre buscan a víctimas débiles, ya que los psicópatas son gente cobarde. 

Entre los impresentables escorias de negro y verde hay muchísimos psicópatas, casi el 90 por ciento. Lo están encubriendo, como hacen siempre.


----------



## Buey con odio (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Suicidio no hay indicios que nos haga pensar, en que te basas para pensar eso?



Su expresión es la de una persona dañada, pero efectivamente no hay más indicios.

Lo de alquilar una habitación sugiere que intentó ligar por internet con alguna chavala. Con toda su inocencia terminó contando a quien no debía que tenía rentas y dinero ahorrado. A partir de ahí las hipótesis son miles y ninguna buena. 

Que escapara de su pisopaco y de la influencia de la madre y ahora este viviendo la vida loca es lo que todos queremos pensar, pero sabiendo lo que sabemos del pobre chaval me cuesta mucho creerlo.


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

He encontrado este documento de la madre hablando en el programa de Paco Lobatón, id al final para escuchar el audio que le manda al hijo: Programa Paco Lobatón

No tiene desperdicio

El zénit es cuando dice que "di mi vida por ti porque me expuse a morirme", osea suena tan tan de madre narcisista loca psicópata, es que casi puedo verla con el batín y los rulos y al hijo en pijama con el Colacao mientras le repite la frase como un mantra una y otra vez. Y eso de que se llama "Félix José" pero ella le llama "Guille"? Madre mía cuanta tela que cortar aquí. Al final casi fue un alivio que desapareciera porque aquí se estaba gestando un Norman Bates de libro.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (10 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y no se pueden rastrear su historial y últimas conversaciones telemáticas? o triangular las últimas posiciónes del teléfono?



No, PORQUE ES UNA PUTA NOTICIA INVENTADA COMPLETAMENTE FALSA.

Dejad de leer la prensa, os lo pido por favor. Os están destruyendo por dentro, poco a poco, día a día.



Julc dijo:


> Esa foto en la cascada es muuuuy gay.



El tipo que ha servido de modelo para esta noticia falsa tiene, efectivamente, cara de gay. La mayoría de los actores de crisis y modelos de este tipo son maricones.



alas97 dijo:


> la explicación más sencilla siempre es la verdadera.
> 
> Lo mataron.
> 
> ...



Noticia falsa. Todo lo que sale en los medios es inventado. Por una parte, para volver a la gente loca y que empeore su salud. Por otra, se ahorran el pagar a agencias de noticias. Inventarse noticias es gratis, pagar la información es demasiado caro.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Dic 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> La privacidad y el derecho a la intimidad si eso para otro puto día...
> No hay indicios ni pruebas de haber sido abducido ni agredido. Por lo que parece el hombre podría haberse largado de casa colándole una milonga a su madre. Un juez no va a dar orden de registro a la compañía telefónica para fisgar en sus movimientos o historial de conversaciones porque no es de la incumbencia de nadie.



Y el alquiler del piso? Para que?
Y que tipo de clientes alquilan ese tipo de pisos? Hete aahi la clave.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Dic 2022)

La noticia no ha tenido a penas difusión así que no creo que sea inventada.

Yo no sé qué pensáis que es "quedar por internet" si todos fueran asesinos entonces no habría ninguna red social de esas de quedar.

Y quién le cuenta a una desconocida con la que va a echar un polvo que tiene rentas etc? Lo más seguro es que cuente que vive con la madre y eso espante a la torda si no es de pago.


----------



## Murnau (10 Dic 2022)

Eigentum dijo:


> Lo siento mucho por la madre, el chaval me la pela !!! A saber...



Supongo es lo que buscas trollazo, yo lo siento por el chaval, la madre me la pela!!!


----------



## Murnau (10 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y no se pueden rastrear su historial y últimas conversaciones telemáticas? o triangular las últimas posiciónes del teléfono?



Pues claro, pa lo que interesa.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (10 Dic 2022)

Un detalle curioso de la noticia es que no se hace referencia ninguna a los movimientos en la cuenta bancaria de este hombre, que tendrá una digo yo puesto que trabajaba. Si no hay ninguno, es probable que decidiera suicidarse y no ser encontrado para ahorrarle el mal trago a la madre o quizá joderla aún más. Por lo que explica la noticia, llevaba una vida muy aburrida y a saber como era la relación con la madre de puertas para dentro. Si hay retiradas muy grandes de efectivo, seguramente quiso desaparecer y empezar una nueva vida cortando totalmente con su familia y entorno. Pocos casos como este hay y de tiroteos en centros comerciales para la cantidad de hombres que llevan una vida de mierda durante décadas en Hezpain.


----------



## Terminus (10 Dic 2022)

Organizo quedada para burbus. Mañana a las 12 am. Coordenadas por privado. Desayunaremos todos juntos empiñonadas. Interesados MP.


----------



## Murnau (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es una víctima de sus circunstancias.
> 
> Hasta esta generación de españolas, lo normal era tener varios hijos a lo largo de la vida.
> Hacia los 40 tenían su último hijo que tardaba 18 años en crecer y por lo tanto los primeros ya hacía muchos años que se habían ido y llegaban los nietos.
> ...



Conozco casos y casos. Uno amigo de la infancia que tuvo más suerte que la hostia, conoce una que estaba buena, no femimierdas, pero acaban viviendo en el piso de arriba de la casa de la madre. Y ahí siguen. No tiene hijos, por lo tanto la madre sin nietos. Se corresponde con una castradora en comportamiento, además solo tuvo un hijo, pero hasta donde se, ese imbécil siempre tuvo posibles para largarse de casa de la madre. Financiado por los propios padres.


----------



## Hamtel (10 Dic 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Un detalle curioso de la noticia es que no se hace referencia ninguna a los movimientos en la cuenta bancaria de este hombre, que tendrá una digo yo puesto que trabajaba. Si no hay ninguno, es probable que decidiera suicidarse y no ser encontrado para ahorrarle el mal trago a la madre o quizá joderla aún más. Por lo que explica la noticia, llevaba una vida muy aburrida y a saber como era la relación con la madre de puertas para dentro. Si hay retiradas muy grandes de efectivo, seguramente quiso desaparecer y empezar una nueva vida cortando totalmente con su familia y entorno. Pocos casos como este hay y de tiroteos en centros comerciales para la cantidad de hombres que llevan una vida de mierda durante décadas en Hezpain.



Efectivamente. Lo más importante es saber si hay movimientos en la cuenta. Si no los hay es que está fiambre


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Dic 2022)

Dr Zar dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atención como los medios satanicos ponen el foco en unas desapariciones y se las pela otras.



Venden noticias. Unas se venden mejor que otras.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Dic 2022)

Sin rastro del farmacéutico Félix José Esquerdo desde que desapareció en octubre de 2020, la única pista una llamada

Es suicidio claramente.

El móvil se encendió dos veces. Una estando en un apartamento alquilado cerca de su casa y otro en Jaén en una zona de estas de vegetación donde posiblemente se haya matado.


> El farmacéutico era un habitual de un célebre foro de suicidio alojado en la deep web y también de Forocoches, donde unos días antes de desaparecer lanzó una pregunta sobre los trámites para cambiar el testamento antes de su muerte. Este hecho provocó algunos mensajes de apoyo.
> 
> El 16 de septiembre de 2020, apenas dos semanas antes de desparecer, Félix Esquerdo agradece las muestras de cariño y explica que lleva varios años pensando "que mi vida es una puta mierda. Me aburro con todo, cada día se me hace más cuesta arriba, etc " .
> 
> El farmacéutico prosigue con la descripción del momento que sufre y abre la hipótesis de cambiar su lugar de residencia: "No me importaría coger las maletas y largarme a otro lugar donde estuviera cómodo (. . .) Decir que ya llevo un tiempo también algo jodido anímicamente y se me pasan cada día más cosas sobre dejar este barrio. Si bien en algún momento se dejará este barrio, al menos que sea aportando algo de valor o haciendo algo interesante antes".






> Fuentes policiales no descartan que Félix buscase resetear su vida para dejar atrás a su madre, con la que tenía una relación muy complicada y de la que el informe de Tarruella hace un retrato muy severo por la supuesta presión a la que sometía a su hijo


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Dic 2022)

Igual tenía millones en un cryptoexchange de estos que ha quebrado, no lo sabía ni hacienda, y estaba pensando en darle una gran sorpresa a su madre. Al quedarse en la ruina, ha preferido suicidarse anónimamente para no darle un disgusto a la madre.

Pobre burbu.


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> la explicación más sencilla siempre es la verdadera.
> 
> Lo mataron.
> 
> ...



Siempre no, casi siempre, y la más sencilla es que se suicidó.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.



Acertaste, se nota cuando la madre habla de su hijo. No hace más que fardar de que sabía inglés y no se qué idiomas más. Pero ese niño no había vivido un solo día como un hombre. Típica madre que trata a su hijo adulto como un niño desvalido. El resultado es este, hombres infantilizados con el alma preñada por pazuzu.


----------



## Covid-8M (10 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Venden noticias. Unas se venden mejor que otras.



Ya sabemos que se utilizan tambien con otros obejtivos al margen de ganar dinero


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> La noticia no ha tenido a penas difusión así que no creo que sea inventada.
> 
> Yo no sé qué pensáis que es "quedar por internet" si todos fueran asesinos entonces no habría ninguna red social de esas de quedar.
> 
> Y quién le cuenta a una desconocida con la que va a echar un polvo que tiene rentas etc? Lo más seguro es que cuente que vive con la madre y eso espante a la torda si no es de pago.



Probablemente sus victimarios sabian de antes que tenia pasta, en un previa labor de atraer a la victima.


----------



## pandillero (10 Dic 2022)

_"La empresa de ciberseguridad Lazarus, que ha trabajado en la investigación de los crímenes de *Diana Quer y Marta del Castillo*, ha rastreado los dispositivos electrónicos de Félix Esquerdo, que llevaba muchos años con el PC como casi único refugio vital. 
El farmacéutico era un habitual de un célebre foro de suicidio alojado en la deep web y también de *Forocoches*, donde unos días_* antes de desaparecer lanzó una pregunta sobre los trámites para cambiar el testamento antes de su muerte. Este hecho provocó algunos mensajes de apoyo". *









Sin rastro del farmacéutico Félix José Esquerdo desde que desapareció en octubre de 2020, la única pista una llamada


La investigación policial de la desaparición de Félix José Esquerdo se ha enriquecido en los últimos meses gracias a una empresa de cibersegurida...




elcierredigital.com


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Dic 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Un detalle curioso de la noticia es que no se hace referencia ninguna a los movimientos en la cuenta bancaria de este hombre, que tendrá una digo yo puesto que trabajaba.



Señal de que no los hay.


----------



## Murnau (10 Dic 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Alucinante el dato del gráfico a la derecha. Las mujeres se emancipan mucho más, PERO en pareja, en solitario se emancipan mucho menos. Nos ha jodido, que fácil es romper ese techo de cristal para emanciparse cuando un tío 5 o 10 años mayor que tú te deja vivir en su piso de gratis a cambio de algún que otro polvo.



Eternas hipócritas, a la última exnovia se lo solté a la cara varias veces. A esa es que se lo decía todo.


----------



## toni90 (10 Dic 2022)

el hijo bastardo del rio una mierda


----------



## alas97 (10 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Siempre no, casi siempre, y la más sencilla es que se suicidó.



Es la explicación más sencilla cuando no desean (policía) mover el trasero más allá del sofa.

Los argumentos siempre aparecen, una carta, una despedida, pero ni eso.

Los suicidas no se van así como así. 

Lo anuncian mil veces y siempre esperan que encuentren su cuerpo. es algo ritual.


----------



## brickworld (10 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Señal de que no los hay.



Pues si no los hay no se que pelis de montan aquí algunos... O lo tenía todo en cash que dudo o sino llevaba pasaporte pues quedan dos opciones o suicidio que dudo también o robo de órganos o/y violación y enterramiento 

Lo que vuelvo al tema del informático y su mercedes a ese lo secuestraron y le obligaron a sacar dinero de un cajero vía ostias... Cuanto pudieron sacar 600 1000 diarios?? 
Ese puto dinero me lo quemo yo en lotería drogas o en alguna otra mierda os estáis dando cuenta a que nivel de panchitazitacion estamos llegando?? Por mil putos euros o un Mercedes viejo te entierran vivo


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (10 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> La noticia no ha tenido a penas difusión así que no creo que sea inventada.
> 
> Yo no sé qué pensáis que es "quedar por internet" si todos fueran asesinos entonces no habría ninguna red social de esas de quedar.
> 
> Y quién le cuenta a una desconocida con la que va a echar un polvo que tiene rentas etc? Lo más seguro es que cuente que vive con la madre y eso espante a la torda si no es de pago.



ES INVENTADA. El motivo: volver loca a la gente y ahorrarse dinero en pagar las noticias a agencias para publicarlas. Inventar noticias sale gratis.

Por otro lado, el instagram del tipo es FAKE. Fue montado única y exclusivamente para ilustrar esa noticia falsa. Ahora con las IA generadoras de imágenes es más fácil aún montar una noticia falsa creíble.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (10 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Nunca hay que quedar con gente de Internet, nunca.
> 
> Muchos desaparecidos son víctimas de asesinato, que supuestamente quedan con citas... y lo que se encuentran es su trágico final. Generalmente, son intentos de robo a la víctima, aunque también se han dado casos más raros y siniestros.



Yo he quedado con decenas de personas por Internet y he hecho quedadas de todo tipo. Mi actual novia la conocí a través de un grupo de telegram.

Actualmente la mayoría de citas y parejas son a través de apps.

No seamos como viejas de pueblo, por favor.


----------



## Buey con odio (10 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo no sé qué pensáis que es "quedar por internet" si todos fueran asesinos entonces no habría ninguna red social de esas de quedar.



Hombre todos no, pero que en esas apps hay mucha gentuza buscando incautos no creo que sea un misterio. Y no van a por un Chad lógicamente: van a por gente como el Félix José este que lleva 35 años bajo las faldas de su madre y su cara es un libro abierto. A partir de ahí aprovecharse de su falta de mundo y sacarle hasta la talla de calzoncillos no creo que sea complicado.

Que no es lo normal, claro. Pero siempre hay alguien a quien le toca.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Acertaste, se nota cuando la madre habla de su hijo. No hace más que fardar de que sabía inglés y no se qué idiomas más. Pero ese niño no había vivido un solo día como un hombre. Típica madre que trata a su hijo adulto como un niño desvalido. El resultado es este, hombres infantilizados con el alma preñada por pazuzu.



El problema es que la mente infantil congelada en la adolescencia no se acompasa con el cuerpo que sigue su inexorable destino hacia la madurez y el envejecimiento. 

De la misma manera que no es lo mismo una mujer de 20 años que una de 35, a ellas les pasa igual .

La edad de emparejamiento es después de la adolescencia, cuando las jóvenes vírgenes salían de casa de sus padres para formar su propio hogar.
Que un solterón pretenda competir con uno de 25 por una veinteañera, tendría que compensar con mucho patrimonio su deterioro físico. 

Aún así estarían desacompasados el resto de su vida y la mujer quedaría viuda demasiado joven. ¿ quién querría unirse a una viuda menopáusica ?

Incluso en las tribus africanas se sigue un estricto orden por grupos de edad de lo contrario sería un caos social donde los viejos con patrimonio acapararían a las jóvenes más bellas para desconsuelo de sus primeras mujeres avejentadas. 






TRIBU ETÍOPE : genial reality donde se ve la rígida moral y los rituales de emparejamiento . no se lo pierdan







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Panko21 (10 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y no se pueden rastrear su historial y últimas conversaciones telemáticas? o triangular las últimas posiciónes del teléfono?



Si no es una mujer no...


----------



## vinavil (10 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> La noticia no ha tenido a penas difusión así que no creo que sea inventada.
> 
> Yo no sé qué pensáis que es "quedar por internet" si todos fueran asesinos entonces no habría ninguna red social de esas de quedar.
> 
> Y quién le cuenta a una desconocida con la que va a echar un polvo que tiene rentas etc? Lo más seguro es que cuente que vive con la madre y eso espante a la torda si no es de pago.









Se encargó de contarlo en Forocoches. Si te pones a decir que estás deprimido, que te quieres quitar de en medio y que quieres hacer cambios en una herencia en un foro de internet, es muy probable que te conviertas en la presa de cualquier delincuente o estafador haciéndose pasar por buen samaritano.

Espero que este vivo y se haya dado el piro para perder de vista a la madre.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2022)

Voy a ver a una gente que he conocido por Internet.




Me alegré, dije: ya ha conocido gente, a ver si sale y no está todo el día con el ordenador". 

 que cringe


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Dic 2022)

@pandillero hemos buscado la misma noticia a la vez. Estamos sincronizados XD


----------



## Petronilo (10 Dic 2022)

No solo está el caso internetero del informático.
*Buscan al colombiano Nelson David, el asesino en serie de Bilbao que ha matado a 4 homosexuales.*








Buscan al colombiano Nelson David, el asesino en serie de Bilbao que ha matado a 4 homosexuales


El joven de 25 años usaba apps de citas gays para embaucar a sus víctimas. Tras robarles los datos bancarios, las mataba con éxtasis líquido.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Petronilo (10 Dic 2022)

Buey con odio dijo:


> Hombre todos no, pero que en esas apps hay mucha gentuza buscando incautos no creo que sea un misterio.



Como a esta mujer, que la siguieron un buen tiempo en redes.








Escritora de cuentos británica es asesinada por pareja que conoció en internet


Planeaban casarse y estaban organizando la boda cuando en abril del año pasadose la reportó como desaparecida, una ausencia que según sus amigos y familiares era completamente atípica.




www.wradio.com.co


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Si fuera una mujer ya habrian descifrado discos duros y llamado a google para que les diera las coordenadas. Habria multiples varones sospechosos y batidas por la zona. Este caso si no fuera por la madre no lo hubieran ni buscado



eso es cierto


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> _"La empresa de ciberseguridad Lazarus, que ha trabajado en la investigación de los crímenes de *Diana Quer y Marta del Castillo*, ha rastreado los dispositivos electrónicos de Félix Esquerdo, que llevaba muchos años con el PC como casi único refugio vital.
> El farmacéutico era un habitual de un célebre foro de suicidio alojado en la deep web y también de *Forocoches*, donde unos días_* antes de desaparecer lanzó una pregunta sobre los trámites para cambiar el testamento antes de su muerte. Este hecho provocó algunos mensajes de apoyo". *
> 
> 
> ...




Uffff
Aun así si fué un suicidio donde está el cadaver ??


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.
> 
> Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.
> 
> ...



Pero es que todo esto se remonta a principio de los tiempos. No es cosa de la biblia cristiana de hace 2.000 años, es lo mismo en todas las civilizaciones porque no puede ser de otra manera.

En ese documental de la tribu africana, se puede percibir como vivían nuestros antepasados en la edad de piedra pues son ellos que siguen ahí vivos. Fijaros la enorme importancia que le dan a todos esos rituales y a la cuestión sexual, origen de todos los males.

Una mujer infiel provocaba los celos del hombre que atacaba a otro hombre que podría ser un padre de otra familia. Luego lo ajusticiaban y las dos familias se enfrentaban haciendo de un acto que parecía irrelevante el origen de una guerra devastadora que destruía una comunidad. 

Fue por eso por lo que se pusieron reglas muy estrictas de como vivir la vida. Por mucho que intenten disfrazar un nuevo modelo de sociedad distópico, no funciona. No solo millones de denuncias que equivalen a millones de situaciones que arruinan vidas y las convierten en vidas mal vividas, sino el dramático aumento de suicidios que tiene mucho que ver con todo esto. Y sobre todo la disuasión de muchos jóvenes de vivir igual que nuestros antepasados, que por eso existimos. No hay otros métodos, la cigüeña no existe. Traer millones de africanos para reemplazar a millones de españoles abortados, tampoco es una solución.

Como todo esto es tan antiguo y se sabe de sobra las consecuencias, solo cabe suponer que estamos en manos de enemigos que han diseñado formas de entretener a las mujeres en esa etapa trascendental para convertirlas en eunucos. 
Engañadas con un supuesto éxito profesional, pasada esa breve etapa de la vida que es la juventud, se convierten en unas ajadas solteronas estériles los 50 siguientes años de su vida, con un gato como única familia.


----------



## lamarmota (10 Dic 2022)

Este es el hilo del que habla Tarruella en el artículo:





__





Cargando…






forocoches.com


----------



## Cathar (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.
> 
> Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.
> 
> ...



Gracias a las políticas desde la "democracia" n materia de aniquilación familiar, junto a las madres castradoras. Nos está quedando un patio....
Lo curioso, es que los niños, se sienten, artificialmente felices...postureo, coches, ordenadores..... Es el combo perfecto, la especulación en materia de vivienda desde hay-untamientos, hasta el desequilibrio hormonal de la madre. Luego le sumas Podemos, donde el hombre será castrado intelectualmente y ya está. Sociedad infantilizada y basura.


----------



## remerus (10 Dic 2022)

Anda que quedar con gente que conoces por internet tiene tela, mal asunto, todavia si se llevara el dinero puede ser una desaparicion voluntaria, pero si no es asi pinta muy mal la cosa.


----------



## alas97 (10 Dic 2022)

Esta se fue a pasear con su nobio marroquí y....... fue encontrada dos años después engrilletada y enterrada.

Se trataría de *Elisabeth Ramos Alonso* que el 8 de junio de 2019 desapareció junto a su pareja, *Kamal M*. sin dejar rastro. Sus familiares han mantenido la búsqueda durante estos últimos *dos años convencidos de que no se trató de una marcha voluntaria*. 









Los dos cadáveres aparecidos engrilletados y torturados en Elche podrían ser de una pareja desaparecida en Aspe en junio de 2019


Los dos cadávares, un hombre y una mujer, encontrados enterrados en el Barranco del Grifo de Elche podría pertenecer a una pareja desaparecida en extrañas circunstancias en...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Pasta (10 Dic 2022)

Según los artículos que he leído supuestamente encendió el móvil pasados varios meses en lugares de difícil acceso. Esto para la pulisía es que se quería suicidar.

Yo creo que el tío se ha tirado un tiempo prudencial en España, encendiendo el móvil un par de veces, para que piensen que se ha suicidado y luego se ha pirado a vivir a otro país.

De las 8 fotos de instagram, 7 son de él (6 de cuando era niño y una con 25 años). Todas con una descripción en inglés y varios hastags.

La única foto diferente es la primera que subió a su cuenta. Es la bandera de lslandia, sin descripción ni nada.


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> Este es el hilo del que habla Tarruella en el artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guau, seguro?

Algún buen samaritano nos los pantallasea para los que no tenemos cuenta?


----------



## Nicors (10 Dic 2022)

A la señora no le gusta el informe del detective dice que son todo mentiras. 
¿Porque el detective iba a mentir?
Raro.


----------



## Pasta (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> Este es el hilo del que habla Tarruella en el artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está disponible sólo para registrados. Puedes copiar y pegar el texto?


----------



## lamarmota (10 Dic 2022)

Madre mía, leyendo los hilos de forocoches apuesto a que estaba intentando simular el método de muerte por gas nitrógeno de las cápsulas suicidas suizas. Que miren en los airbnb de Teruel.


----------



## |||||||| (10 Dic 2022)

Si la madre de ese virgendoritos es así, cómo será la madre de @Ano_Randiano...


----------



## Pasta (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> ¿Todos? Jolín, voy a morir también, jaja.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287631



No hombre, no, te queremos vivo.
Pásanos éstos por lo menos:

Cambio radical de vida
Actitud de triunfador
Mejor década de la vida


----------



## Pasta (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, telita con los hilos de forocoches.


----------



## cohiba (10 Dic 2022)

O está en Islandia o algún paraje inhóspito parecido o está fiambre en un Airbnb de Teruel...joder, pobre tío y pobre su santa madre.
No da otro perfil y la policía debería intuirlo pero ellos van a lo fácil (lo del caso de la escort muerta en una habitación con candado en Madrid en el piso de un suicidado es de traca).


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287637
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287640
> 
> ...




A ver si la vieja fisgona se enteró de la jugada del testamento y se quitó de en medio al hijo; vuelta de tuerca siniestra a la trama.


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> ¿Todos? Jolín, voy a morir también, jaja.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287631




Buf aquí hay mucho material, creéis que los caballeros se habrán leído los hilos? Es como entrar en el alma de este pobre diablo.


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Dic 2022)

Fue la madre la que contrató el análisis forense del ordenador, si fuera la asesina ni se habría molestado. Eso sí, tras ver que el niño la quería quitar del testamento, igual suspiró aliviada...


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

@lamarmota Cómo has encontrado su usuario?


----------



## Pasta (10 Dic 2022)

drstrangelove dijo:


> Fue la madre la que contrató el análisis forense del ordenador, si fuera la asesina ni se habría molestado. Eso sí, tras ver que el niño la quería quitar del testamento, igual suspiró aliviada...



Isabel, devastada, contrató a un detective privado que pudiera ayudar a los agentes con la investigación. "Me engañó", afirma. "Solo entregó un informe repleto de mentiras", cuenta la mujer.

Quién miente?


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (10 Dic 2022)

Suicidio o asesinato de alguna mamasita y sus compinches. A la madre la descarto, parece que si este caso se ha movido algo, ha sido gracias a su insistencia, cosa que no haría de ser culpable de algo.

Lo que demuestra este caso, independientemente de lo que efectivamente le haya ocurrido al muchacho, es que un varón blanco autóctono puede desaparecer sin que a nadie le importe una mierda. Si fuera una mujer, ya tendrías un hilo de 600 páginas en cotilleando analizando cada e-mail de su ordenador y cada gesto en cada foto de cada red social, y algunos sospechosos de su entorno.


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

Y la “parienta” de la que habla será real?


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> ¿Todos? Jolín, voy a morir también, jaja.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287631



Joder, eso suena a BURBUJO TOTAL. Suena sin coñas, a tipicos hilos CUALI o similares. Me da que este tio estaba entre nosotros. Que pena


----------



## Expat (10 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Y la “parienta” de la que habla será real?



No. La madre dijo que no tenia novia y que era muy casero.


----------



## Terminus (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> Este es el hilo del que habla Tarruella en el artículo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y tan RaDiKaL


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

No es cuestion de policia. Es cuestion de que absolutamente TODO en este pais se ha ido a tomar por culo. No existe la mas minima seriedad ni profesionalidad en nada de nada. Hoy dia de repente todo el mundo esta profundamente infantilizado y subnormalizado. Llevo años hablando de cierto capitulo de lor sinson de 1993 donde hablan del peligro y las consecuencias de esa infantilizacion y de consentir que la gente haga todo lo que quiera cuando y como quiera. Y las crueles consecuencias pues las vivimos hoy. En la policia, en la politica, en los hospitales, en las relaciones, en cualquier tipo de empresa o negocio, en la calle, EN TODO. Sociedad infernal distopica de mierda


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> No seamos como viejas de pueblo, por favor.



Quien se comporta como vieja de pueblo eres precisamente tu. ¿Que cojones tiene que ver que todo el mundo tenga citas por la red, para el hecho, obvio, de que hay infinidad de hijos de puta ladrones y asesinos usando las paginas de citas en la red para delinquir?

Anda que no hay pocos miles de casos de todo tipo de crimenes (fundamentalmente atracos y palizas, pero tambien asesinatos) que se han cometido con una cita en la red de por medio


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Joder, eso suena a BURBUJO TOTAL. Suena sin coñas, a tipicos hilos CUALI o similares. Me da que este tio estaba entre nosotros. Que pena



En el foro aparece un “Whitaker” con unos hilos de 2013 sobre montar una churrería, dice que tiene 27 años por lo que la edad sí cuadraría con él.


----------



## Petronilo (10 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Y la “parienta” de la que habla será real?



No parece. Y si había alguien podía ser "pariento"


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Dic 2022)

Su móvil se encendió en dos ocasiones, y en parajes remotos, en los días sucesivos a su desaparición. Eso podría inducir que, cómo mínimo, iba acompañado de otra persona.

¿Secuestrado y consiguió encender el móvil en dos ocasiones para intentar pedir ayuda?

¿O no quería ser traceado, pero probó a tener cobertura cuando los móviles de sus acompañantes no tenían?


----------



## alas97 (10 Dic 2022)

El trabajo detectivesco es mucho más facil que hace 40 años atrás. Antes salían y apretaban varios tornillos por aquí, otro por allí hasta que empezaban a salir las setas. y eso requería calle y mucha psicología criminal de pensar al revés.

Ahora es sentarte en una butaca, entrar a la red especial que tienen los maderos y empezar a recopilar informes.

estado de cuenta, perfiles de amigos, relaciones, negocios, redes sociales y bimba la pc te escupe todo. luego a mover el culo grasoso para pasarlo al departamento conveniente si hay algo marrón que no va con el tuyo como es el caso de vicio o drogas.

Y así sueltas el gordo a otro.

Pero aquí se encuentra a matusalén aunque esté escondido en alguna cueva de irak. no escapa ni el tato. no hay mucho lugar para esconder el careto.

Y los foros son una mina para encontrar lo que quieras, es más, a veces los foreros hacen el trabajo de recopilación e investigación dando un abanico de “posibilidades”, teorías a hacer exploradas.

Luego, claro esta, es si “interesa” darle solución rápida.


----------



## Topacio (10 Dic 2022)

Conocer gente por internet... Como si no tuviesemos suficiente con burbuja


----------



## Petronilo (10 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> @whitaker está en activo en forocoches.



Pero las fechas no son del último post, escrito por otro usuario?


----------



## Libistros (10 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> No parece. Y si había alguien podía ser "pariento"



Esas fotos del principio además de dar la impresión de ser de una persona totalmente hastiada de la existencia también dan la impresión de lo que tu dices. Apuesto por historia con grupo de "parientos" que se salió de madre.

Sin embargo la cuenta de forocochero Whitaker no me da la misma impresión, esa forma de escribir no es propia de manfloro. Si son la misma persona me pregunto por qué escogería Whitaker de entre todos los posibles apodos. Los nombres siempre cuentan mucho más de lo que se ve a simple vista.


----------



## Mas Pauer (10 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Pero las fechas no son del último post, escrito por otro usuario?



Tienes razón, vaya investigador que estoy hecho. Borro mi post para no confundir.


----------



## Silluzollope (10 Dic 2022)

Esta historia es raruna, solo es la versión de la madre. Yo apuesto a que el hijo se largo sin mirar atrás porque estaba hasta los cojones. 
Eso de tener un piso alquilado sin decírselo a la madre suena raro, o lo de esos supuestos amigos de los que ni la policía pudo sacar nada.
O lo de que a la hora de salir llame a la madre a decir que ha desayunado un colacao. ¿Un tío de 34 años sale con otros adultos y a la hora llama a su mamá para contarle lo que ha desayunado? Eso no es ni medio normal ni creíble.


----------



## Funcional (10 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A la señora no le gusta el informe del detective dice que son todo mentiras.
> ¿Porque el detective iba a mentir?
> Raro.



Porque la madre se niega a aceptar lo que le hayan dicho del hijo, que por supuesto no se ha publicado la totalidad de lo que hayan encontrado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Dic 2022)

Por la foto parece pasado de Risperdal o similar para trazos esquizos.

Espero este vivo


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287288
> 
> ...



Sí, pero en este caso es peor, que el tío tenía dos propiedades pero elige quedarse


----------



## Pasta (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287646



El post ese de forocarros es legítimo.

Sabemos que sí estuvo en Teruel y se hospedó en el Gran Hotel Botánicos. No sabemos si con "parienta". 

Luego se hizo otra escapadita a Zaragoza a ver Monasterios y Basílicas.









Contribuciones de Felix Jose Esquerdo


Local Guide de nivel 3 | 179 puntos




www.google.com





En principio Google no te permite saber fecha exacta de una publicación. Pone hace 2 años. 2020.

Dede el hilo que postéo en forocarros de irse a Terual y su desaparición hay 1 mes de margen. ¿Un tío con ganas de suicidarse se haría dos escapaditas a Teruel y Zaragoza y tendría el ánimo de dejar reseñas de Google?

En este foro algunos habéis estado con depresiones gordas, incluso alguno con tentativas de suicidios. ¿Os da por ir a visitar basílicas y dejar reseñitas en google, o sois más de barcos y putas?


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> Voy a ver a una gente que he conocido por Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal

Es como oír a Chus Lampreave diciendo esa frase en alguna peli de Álex de la Iglesia


----------



## drstrangelove (10 Dic 2022)

Raro que el ordenador no estuviera completamente borrado, si quisiera desaparecer sin dejar ni rastro lo habría hecho, tampoco parece que fuera idiota; pero curiosamente descubren que había escrito sobre suicidarse y frecuentaba otro foro en la deep web. ¿Lo hizo a drede para despistar a los investigadores?

Por otro lado si está vivo y ha estado unos meses dando vueltas de aquí para allá por Españita, ¿por qué no aparece su nombre casi en ningún sitio de hospedaje? ¿Iba en autocaravana? ¿Sólo o acompañado? ¿Tenía otras fuentes de financiación más allá de la típica cuenta corriente? ¿Acaso se hizo rico con el boom de las criptos y quiso desaparecer sin más?


----------



## Nicors (10 Dic 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Porque la madre se niega a aceptar lo que le hayan dicho del hijo, que por supuesto no se ha publicado la totalidad de lo que hayan encontrado.



Pero el que se haya encendido dos veces el móvil posteriormente es un hecho objetivo, raro.


----------



## Petronilo (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Sí, pero en este caso es peor, que el tío tenía dos propiedades pero elige quedarse



No podía elegir.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2022)

NOTA MENTAL
borrar el porno antes de suicidarme


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> _*El farmacéutico era un habitual de un célebre foro de suicidio alojado en la deep web*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se sabe cuál, es para una cosa


----------



## alas97 (10 Dic 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Esas fotos del principio además de dar la impresión de ser de una persona totalmente hastiada de la existencia también dan la impresión de lo que tu dices. Apuesto por historia con grupo de "parientos" que se salió de madre.
> 
> Sin embargo la cuenta de forocochero Whitaker no me da la misma impresión, esa forma de escribir no es propia de manfloro. Si son la misma persona me pregunto por qué escogería Whitaker de entre todos los posibles apodos. Los nombres siempre cuentan mucho más de lo que se ve a simple vista.



Los apodos dejan en claro con que te identificas, sea lo que sea. y el mensaje que quieres dar.

Tiro una croqueta al aire.







Whitaker. El tío más infravalorado de Hollywood.

Tiene trabajos de culto, y muchos conectados con la psique.







Hagakure a tope más autosacrificio.


----------



## Cognome (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Sí, pero en este caso es peor, que el tío tenía dos propiedades pero elige quedarse



He conocido varios de éstos; comodidad, encontrarte la comida hecha, la cena, la ropa planchada, no tener que preocuparse de ir a comprar, más no saber estar solo en un piso sin alguien (pareja) y algo de depresión, por no comerse un rosco, pues así está el patio.


----------



## Ginko (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es una víctima de sus circunstancias.
> 
> Hasta esta generación de españolas, lo normal era tener varios hijos a lo largo de la vida.
> Hacia los 40 tenían su último hijo que tardaba 18 años en crecer y por lo tanto los primeros ya hacía muchos años que se habían ido y llegaban los nietos.
> ...



Bueno, pues otra corrección más, que en tu caso es cierto que no aprendes, las obras de Gustavo bueno donde crea sus sistema filosófico, la mayor aportación aunque no estés de acuerdo en ciertas partes, filosófica del siglo xx las escribió a partir de los cincuenta años o así.

Menos mal que no se crea ni se aprende nada después de los 23.


----------



## lamarmota (10 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> @lamarmota Cómo has encontrado su usuario?



Buscando en forocoches el hilo sobre el cambio de testamento del que hablaba el artículo de prensa.









Sin rastro del farmacéutico Félix José Esquerdo desde que desapareció en octubre de 2020, la única pista una llamada


La investigación policial de la desaparición de Félix José Esquerdo se ha enriquecido en los últimos meses gracias a una empresa de cibersegurida...




elcierredigital.com


----------



## Pasta (10 Dic 2022)

Joder, este caso es raro de cojones. La madre tiene un cambio de registro brutal en el minuto 00:50. De estar medio "llorando", a ponerse en modo racional y muy curioso: hablar de su hijo en pasado (dándolo ya por muerto). Es más, ella misma se da cuenta que hablar de él dándolo ya por muerto es raro de cojones. Y más teniendo en cuenta que es una estrevista del 1 de noviembre 2020. No había pasado ni un mes.









Desaparece un joven de 34 años en Alicante que había quedado en una cita por internet


Félix José Esquerdo Rodríguez, de 34 años, desapareció en Alicante hace un mes. Le dijo a su madre que había quedado con alguien a través de las redes sociales y se le perdió la pista.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Antiparticula (10 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Los apodos dejan en claro con que te identificas, sea lo que sea. y el mensaje que quieres dar.
> 
> Tiro una croqueta al aire.
> 
> ...



Y si fuese el boxeador whitaker?


----------



## Remero premium (10 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Por la foto parece pasado de Risperdal o similar para trazos esquizos.
> 
> Espero este vivo



Y como no, en la comunidad valenciana


----------



## lamarmota (10 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Pero las fechas no son del último post, escrito por otro usuario?



Esas fechas son de respuestas de otros foreros en los hilos que el desaparecido abrió anteriormente.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Dic 2022)

ni los Hollows del Dark Souls 

@Libertyforall 
@Baltasar G thang


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

sea como sea está mejor


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Dic 2022)

Remero premium dijo:


> Y como no, en la comunidad valenciana




Hace unos meses un perfil similar de un pueblo a 30 kms se suicido, era el portero de un insti, creia que era este mismo caso, es hasta parecido fisicamente y misma presunta medicacion


----------



## brickworld (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> Esas fechas son de respuestas de otros foreros en los hilos que el desaparecido abrió anteriormente.



Pero y el hilo en si? Porque dice una de cotilleando que pregunto explícitamente que tenia a su madre como beneficiaria y quería quitarla del testamento?
Pues parece claro el tema del suicidio o de la huida pero sin haber tocado cuentas ni nada? Eso es lo raro se va con una mano delante y otra detrás? Si hubiese habido retirada en cash lo hubiesen visto directamente la agencia paco De detectives

—————-
He leído información de este caso en otro foro. Han puesto pantallazos de los temas que había abierto en Forocoches. En uno decía que estaba aburrido de su vida, que estaba jodido anímicamente, que no le gustaba su trabajo, que en su casa se llevaba a matar (se refería a su madre porque vivían los dos solos) y que había pensado en irse y empezar de cero en otra parte, aunque también se le pasaba por la cabeza quitarse de enmedio. Esto lo escribió 4 días antes de su desaparición.

*Un mes antes de ese mensaje pidió consejo en el mismo foro sobre cómo cambiar a la persona beneficiaria de su testamento. Decía que tenía a su madre en el testamento como heredera universal pero que quería quitarla porque no deseaba dejarle nada.*


----------



## Remero premium (10 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Hace unos meses un perfil similar de un pueblo a 30 kms se suicido, era el portero de un insti, creia que era este mismo caso, es hasta parecido fisicamente y misma presunta medicacion



Ayer me encontré con un hilo titulado 'Hay mucha maldad en la comunidad valenciana' o algo así. Creo que lo abrió usted hace un par de años o participó bastante en ese hilo.


----------



## mistel (10 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> Buscando en forocoches el hilo sobre el cambio de testamento del que hablaba el artículo de prensa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuál era su nick en ForoCoches?

Seguí la desaparición de este chico en su época. Como han dicho en otros mensajes, yo optó porque se suicidó por la vida que llevaba.

Como última instancia, quedó con alguien por Tinder y le fueron a robar, al defenderse se lo cargaron


----------



## pandillero (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Se sabe cuál, es para una cosa



No sabía que existía tal cosa.


----------



## Tales90 (10 Dic 2022)

Espero que le encuentren, sobretodo por esa madre...


----------



## Diek (10 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Pero las fechas no son del último post, escrito por otro usuario?



Exacto, en el perfil del creador de hilo, Whitaker, pone " *PERFIL SIN ACTIVIDAD* ".


----------



## notorius.burbujo (10 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287407
> 
> ¿Habeis visto esta foto?
> Pobre chaval, le vestía de niña.
> Como una puta cabra la maruja.



Madre mia menuda pinta de psicopata tiene la señora.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Dic 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Madre mia menuda pinta de psicopata tiene la señora.




Y hay mucho cambio en la mirada del hijo, de no medicado a presunto medicado hasta las trancas como se ve en la foto mas reciente. Vamos que ldaba el perfil de burbujero de pro...

Como sabeis yo voy a ser forense especializado en trauma y todo indica que el trauma por familia cluster b ( psicopatas, narcis, borderlines) le va a costar la vida, a mi me costó la salud literalmente. 

Espero se haya fugado y este de putas y perica en thailandia o algo asi y no bajo tierra en algun paraje.

Me recuerda el caso del bedel de Daya nueva de hace unos meses como digo,









La desaparición de un conserje en Alicante acaba en tragedia: se marchó para quitarse la vida


El suicidio de este hombre de 37 años es, por desgracia, el principal desenlace de las desapariciones, concluye un informe de Interior.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## pepetemete (10 Dic 2022)

Tiene rasgos de homosexual


----------



## Randy Marsh (10 Dic 2022)

El pobre hombre recibia la tipica presión social que se le aplica de manera implacable a los nuncafollistas y simplemente se canso de soportarla. 

"Ya ha conocido gente, a ver si sale y no está todo el día con el ordenador"
"Mi hijo es muy introvertido, no te contaba nada."
"Mira a ver si encuentras una chica, os vais allí...".


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

Remero premium dijo:


> Ayer me encontré con un hilo titulado 'Hay mucha maldad en la comunidad valenciana'



Como si en los demas sitios no


----------



## pamplinero (10 Dic 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Madre mia menuda pinta de psicopata tiene la señora.








Si cambias "auxiliar de farmacia" por "director de colegio"... te haces una idea muy clara del asunto.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Dic 2022)

Randy Marsh dijo:


> El pobre hombre recibia la tipica presión social que se le aplica de manera implacable a los nuncafollistas y simplemente se canso de soportarla.



Tu no tienes ni idea de si follaba o dejaba de follar. La presion que no soportaba seria seguramente la de NO TENER PRIVACIDAD y no poder organizarse su puta propia vida adulta a su puta bola, y estar sintiendose observado y auditado cada puto dia de su vida, es el mismo mal del que adolecemos todos los millones que en este pais fallido de mierda que no tenemos casa propia a una edad a la que la deberiamos tener


----------



## Effetá (10 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> Es el retrato del forero medio, vida aburrida sin follar, y harto de remar, sabiendo idiomas, un buen día desaparece.
> ¿Huida, suicidio o asesinato?
> Opinemos, igual hasta le encontramos.
> 
> ...



Pobre hombre. No entiendo. ¿No buscan porque no se considera que existe un crimen y mientras tanto sería una simple desaparición voluntaria?
Me enciende la sangre. Yo no creo que sea así, ni que se haya largado a Tailandia ni nada parecido. Algún día se actualizará el hilo, cuando aparezcan unos restos y se identifiquen con él. 

Se daba un aire a Titus Welliver, a falta de la firmeza de la expresión


----------



## BigJoe (10 Dic 2022)

Teniendo esa relación con la madre, dudo que el hombre sintiera odio hacia ella, en el peor de los casos sería de sentimietnos ambivalentes.

Yo creo que, si se hubiera huído para vivr en el anonimato, hubiera intentado hace ya mucho intentar ponerse en contacto con la madre, fuera por carta, llamada.... como han dicho más arriba, si no ha contactado con ella es porque no puede. El sabría de sobra el dolor que le estaría haciendo a su madre que podría aliviarse con un simple "estoy bien".

Y ser "listo" no tiene nada que ver con tener inteligencia emocional o analizar el potencial peligro que supone quedar con desconocidos.

Sintiéndolo mucho, creo que ese tipo falleció hace tiempo.


----------



## Libistros (10 Dic 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Me enciende la sangre. Yo no creo que sea así, ni que se haya largado a Tailandia ni nada parecido. Algún día se actualizará el hilo, cuando aparezcan unos restos y se identifiquen con él.
> 
> Se daba un aire a Titus Welliver, a falta de la firmeza de la expresión



Yo tampoco lo creo. Por lo que se lee era una persona voluntariosa pero no osada. Largarse y empezar de cero en otro sitio no casa con lo que se cuenta.


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y hay mucho cambio en la mirada del hijo, de no medicado a presunto medicado hasta las trancas como se ve en la foto mas reciente. Vamos que ldaba el perfil de burbujero de pro...
> 
> Como sabeis yo voy a ser forense especializado en trauma y todo indica que el trauma por familia cluster b ( psicopatas, narcis, borderlines) le va a costar la vida, a mi me costó la salud literalmente.
> 
> ...



Oye el tema de forense especializado en trauma me interesa, dónde puedo estudiar o aprender por mi cuenta de este asunto? Gracias


----------



## pamplinero (10 Dic 2022)

A este lo han "amoñecado".

Si tuviera depresion, falta de ganas de vivir y tal y se quisiera suicidar, no se pira al quinto pinto para hacerlo. Lo haria en su casa.
Y si se hubiera ido para vivir la vida a su aire, ya lo habrian encontrado o almenos algun rastro de que aun esta vivo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Oye el tema de forense especializado en trauma me interesa, dónde puedo estudiar o aprender por mi cuenta de este asunto? Gracias




Por tu cuenta, pues igual que yo porque la carrera es mierda pura, leyendo libros de trauma, estres postraumatico, maltrato familiar etc. cientos de ellos llevo yo, es mi hobby, piratas casi todo. Mi fuente de conocimiento ha sido manuales y libros y no una carrera de chonacas, julapas y comunistas. 

triste pero cierto


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (10 Dic 2022)

jvega dijo:


> ME SIENTO IDENTIFICADO CON EL TENGO SU MISMA MIRADA* Y SU MISMA MADRE*



Cuéntanos más... ¿eres Félix?


----------



## valensalome (10 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Venezolana y MORO el pobre informático ENTERRADO VIVO mientras agonizaba encontraron tierra en sus pulmones
> 
> IMAGINAD EL PERCAL!!! Enterrado vivo por quedar en Badoo
> 
> ...



Pues tiene pinta de ser algo parecido, pobre hombre, menuda jungla de hijos de puta en lo que se está convirtiendo esta pocilga de país por culpa de tanta reliquia importada .


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Dic 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Si cambias "auxiliar de farmacia" por "director de colegio"... te haces una idea muy clara del asunto.





Anda que bueno, no habia caido que ese personaje es la madre cluster B castradora tan presente. Hace años que no veo la serie, la vi desde el 1 capitulo en la 2 en el 91 creo que fue.

Un simil que siempre uso para explicar el trastorno pasivo agresivo son las hermanas de Marge, ahora añadire el de la madre esta controladora hacedora de borderlines.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

Ginko dijo:


> Bueno, pues otra corrección más, que en tu caso es cierto que no aprendes, las obras de Gustavo bueno donde crea sus sistema filosófico, la mayor aportación aunque no estés de acuerdo en ciertas partes, filosófica del siglo xx las escribió a partir de los cincuenta años o así.
> 
> Menos mal que no se crea ni se aprende nada después de los 23.



Simplemente Gustavo Bueno, plasmó algo que ya tenía en mente a los 20 años.
De la misma manera que todo lo que yo cuento, empezó a los 12 años cuando leí en la biblioteca pública " el mono desnudo y el zoo humano " de Desmond Morris. 

Las bases para el resto de la vida se forman antes de los 23 años. De la misma manera que dejamos de crecer en altura, todo el cuerpo se paraliza. El cerebro deja de formar conexiones neuronales por mucho que quieran manipular la realidad. Después de esa edad todo es piloto automático. 
¿ cuántos funcionarios conoces que hayan cambiado su forma de vida ? quizás un piloto de avión puede convertirse en taxista, pero no en futbolista. 



*
Cuando Charles Darwin partió en su viaje por el mundo a bordo del HMS Beagle tenía 22 años. *

El *24 de noviembre de 1859*, publica la primera edición de el libro El origen de las especies, con una tirada de 1250 ejemplares que se vendieron el mismo día de su aparición. Es decir, tenía 50 años pero fue el fruto de la semilla sembrada antes de los 20.

El concepto sobre la vida y la evolución de Darwin se lo inculcó su abuelo en su primera infancia cuando el cerebro todavía está creando conexiones neuronales. De no haber sido por su abuelo, jamás habría llegado a sus conclusiones. 





__





Erasmus Darwin: la semilla que germinó en su n, ieto | Aryse


En la familia Darwin coincidieron dos genios. Sobre la vida y obra de Charles Darwin tenemos amplia documentación, pero la biografía del abuelo es bastante menos conocida



www.aryse.org





Erasmus Darwin esbozó, por primera vez, una teoría de la evolución basada en la conjetura de que todos los seres vivos descienden, en última instancia, de un solo antepasado microscópico proveniente del mar. Ideas que quedaron plasmadas en dos de sus libros: «_El Jardín Botánico_» y «_Zoonomía_» , sobre los que se tiene constancia que Charles leyó y dejó anotaciones en sus márgenes en algún momento después de su regreso del viaje en el “_Beagle_«, pero antes de la publicación de _«El Origen de las Especies_«.









5 anécdotas poco conocidas del viaje de Charles Darwin por América del Sur a bordo del HMS Beagle - BBC News Mundo


A 180 años de la publicación de “El viaje del Beagle” recopilamos una serie de historias curiosas contadas por el propio Charles Darwin sobre su visita por la región, mientras recolectaba la información con la que terminaría elaborando su famosa teoría de la evolución.




www.bbc.com




.





__





Cargando…






historiahoy.com.ar








*Albert Einstein cuando tenía 24 años, escribió cinco estudios científicos que revolucionaron la física de inicios del siglo XX.*
Ese 1905 pasó a la historia como el _Annus mirabilis_ ("año milagroso") del físico alemán.
Por ese entonces, era un empleado de la Oficina de Patentes de Berna, Suiza, que trabajaba ocho horas de lunes a sábado, aunque según cuenta en una carta a su amigo Conrad Habicht fechada entre junio y septiembre de 1905, cada día tenía "ocho horas para perder el tiempo".









El "año milagroso" de Einstein en el que escribió 5 estudios científicos que revolucionaron la física - BBC News Mundo


En 1905 Albert Einstein concibió una revolucionaria teoría cuántica de la luz, ayudó a probar la existencia de los átomos, explicó un enigmático movimiento, cambió el concepto de espacio y tiempo, y formuló la ecuación más famosa del mundo.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> He conocido varios de éstos; comodidad, encontrarte la comida hecha, la cena, la ropa planchada, *no tener que preocuparse de ir a comprar, más no saber estar solo en un piso sin alguien (pareja) y algo de depresión, por no comerse un rosco, p*ues así está el patio.



También es comprensible eso, aunque uno pueda vivir solo para estar solo mejor con los padres.

El tio al menos curraba, no era un nini ni vago.

Yo creo que este chico ha sido un daño colateral una victima MAS del nuncafollismo y la burbuja del coño de este pais de, mierda, yo lo veo asi 

Y tranquilos que muchos de nosotros también acabaremos mal, solos en casa sin que nadie nos extrañe o eche de menos y probablemente un vecino llamará a la policia avisando de ciertos olores por la escalera. Ese será el fin.


----------



## Murray's (10 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> En la web de la policía Nacional pone
> 
> *Observaciones
> Pantalón chándal azul, sudadera blanca con rayas azules y zapatillas color gris.
> ...




Forero promedio


----------



## valensalome (10 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y el alquiler del piso? Para que?
> Y que tipo de clientes alquilan ese tipo de pisos? Hete aahi la clave.



Lo raro, creo que esto es verdad, porque iba el detective contratado a mentir sobre que estuvo allí, si sabe que la madre se lo va a cascar a la g. Civil. Dice el dueño "nos dijo que se iba a la montaña" raro raro ,las declaraciones del dueño me refiero, ¿sueles dar explicaciones de tu vida a alguien cuando alquilas un piso ?. La encerrona pudiera ser allí y el "casero" sospechoso.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> aunque uno pueda vivir solo para estar solo mejor con los padres.



No, no y no.

Sintiéndolo mucho, eso solo puede decirlo uno que no vive con ellos

Emigrantes aparte, lo que siempre se ha estilado ha sido vivir cerca de ellos con tu familia hecha o solo, en el mismo pueblo o comarca. O si no, llevárselos al propio hogar (que parece lo mismo pero no es)


----------



## Abort&cospelo (10 Dic 2022)

Cara de epañol muy epañol. Pa mi que esta en Brasil.


----------



## bice (10 Dic 2022)

Lo del piso alquilado yo lo interpreto como un centro de operaciones, un lugar donde estar y poder pensar y ordenar sus ideas. Si se suicidó no fue algo que tuviese 100% claro o que hiciese inmediatamente. Yo descarto la hipótesis de la quedada con alguna mujer o con hombres gays, porque entonces se hubiese sabido en seguida, no hay más que revisar el ordenador y registro de llamadas.


----------



## tnkt (10 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Tu no tienes ni idea de si follaba o dejaba de follar. La presion que no soportaba seria seguramente la de NO TENER PRIVACIDAD y no poder organizarse su puta propia vida adulta a su puta bola, y estar sintiendose observado y auditado cada puto dia de su vida, es el mismo mal del que adolecemos todos los millones que en este pais fallido de mierda que no tenemos casa propia a una edad a la que la deberiamos tener



Yo me fui pronto de casa a malvivir o bienvivir según se vea.
Mis padres ahora están bien pero la sola idea de que cuando no lo estén tendré que volver allí a cuidarles y perder mi independencia me martiriza.
No quiero pensarlo y sin embargo lo pienso a diario, es algo que me atormenta.
Una cosa es tener tu familia hecha y llevarte a la agüela a vivir contigo y tu familia y otra muy distinta ser un adolescente de 35 conviviendo con ella en soledad. Pobre hombre, ojalá esté bien y haya encontrado su camino solo.


----------



## Cognome (10 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo creo que este chico ha sido un daño colateral una victima MAS del nuncafollismo y la burbuja del coño de este pais de, mierda, yo lo veo asi



Totalmente; no estaba tan mal, pisos, trabajo, carrera, pero con esa pinta a pesar de todo, estaba sentenciado por su físico y forma de ser más odiada por las mujeres, tímido y buena persona. En esos casos no hay curro/piso que valga. Más vale pollatatuada y trapicheos con drogas, a un hombre normal.


----------



## Mas Pauer (10 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Por tu cuenta, pues igual que yo porque la carrera es mierda pura, leyendo libros de trauma, estres postraumatico, maltrato familiar etc. cientos de ellos llevo yo, es mi hobby, piratas casi todo. Mi fuente de conocimiento ha sido manuales y libros y no una carrera de chonacas, julapas y comunistas.
> 
> triste pero cierto



¿Estudiaste en una universidad presencial, o en otra tipo UNED, online, etc?


----------



## Silluzollope (10 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> NOTA MENTAL
> borrar el porno antes de suicidarme



Y el historial del navegador


----------



## Cognome (10 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Y el historial del navegador



La policia puede recuperar trazos de cosas y rescatar archivos, que ni que hayas pasado el ccleaner, 10 veces.


----------



## Buey con odio (10 Dic 2022)

Libistros dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo creo. Por lo que se lee era una persona voluntariosa pero no osada. Largarse y empezar de cero en otro sitio no casa con lo que se cuenta.



Hace falta más que osadía para dar ese paso, empezando por ciertas habilidades que un tipo que lleva 35 años idiotizado por su madre, no tiene. 

Ojalá haya cumplido el sueño forero y ahora mismo esté en Bangkok tirado en una cama de agua con la cabeza metida entre dos tetas, pero la realidad es que un tipo de su perfil familiar, su edad y sus pintas, es carne de cañón. Y lo peor: si su salud mental empieza a ser un problema para él y para los demás, o si hace una gilipollez y se mete en líos, como parece que ha sido el caso, a nadie le importa una mierda.

Ya en la universidad, por ejemplo, si una chica es tímida no pasa nada. Es graciosa. El resto de chicas se acercarán para jijijear y los tíos vamos a intentar ser amables con ella para rascar algo. Los Félix José de la vida, en cambio, son etiquetados de raritos a la primera. Ya puede sentarse en la última fila de la clase y morirse que sólo llamará la atención cuando empiece a oler el cadáver.


----------



## SineOsc (10 Dic 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> La privacidad y el derecho a la intimidad si eso para otro puto día...
> No hay indicios ni pruebas de haber sido abducido ni agredido. Por lo que parece el hombre podría haberse largado de casa colándole una milonga a su madre. Un juez no va a dar orden de registro a la compañía telefónica para fisgar en sus movimientos o historial de conversaciones porque no es de la incumbencia de nadie.



Osea que si un día te pasa algo y tus familiares denuncian tu desaparición cuidado, no pasarse investigando que el chico tiene su intimidad.

- Se fué a esta hora por la calle del pepino?
- No lo se inspector, eso sería decisión suya por lo que sea.

Que es para investigar, no para publicarlo en su instagram, si una vez localizado se determina que el tio quería escaparse pues se cierra la carpeta, que no es para ir cantandolo por ahí.

Yo lo flipo.


----------



## valensalome (10 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Lo del piso alquilado yo lo interpreto como un centro de operaciones, un lugar donde estar y poder pensar y ordenar sus ideas. Si se suicidó no fue algo que tuviese 100% claro o que hiciese inmediatamente. Yo descarto la hipótesis de la quedada con alguna mujer o con hombres gays, porque entonces se hubiese sabido en seguida, no hay más que revisar el ordenador y registro de llamadas.



Todo lo que amas se te arrebatará - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 
gran historia corta de stephen king que me recordó el caso.


----------



## cohynetes (10 Dic 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> La policia puede recuperar trazos de cosas y rescatar archivos, que ni que hayas pasado el ccleaner, 10 veces.



Fuente:mis cojones


----------



## Cognome (10 Dic 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Fuente:mis cojones



Desde luego, en estos momentos. Pero lo leí hace tiempo, a ver si lo encuentro, Me parece que infravaloras lo que es capaz de hacer la policia informática. Si tú tiras tu disco duro en un contáiner, un hacker bueno puede saber más cosas de las que te piensas, búscalo en la web.


----------



## pandillero (10 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Se sabe cuál, es para una cosa











Sanctioned Suicide


A community that discusses mental illness and suicide from the perspective of suicidal people, as well as the moral implications of the act itself.




sanctioned-suicide.org


----------



## BeninExpress (10 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Tiene rasgos de homosexual



Ding ding diiiiiiiing.


----------



## Gerión (10 Dic 2022)

Su historial de mensajes en ForoCoches apunta al suicidio, o al menos eso infiero, pero sólo después de más de una década de proyectos y aspiraciones que, supongo, cayeron en saco roto: negocios, oposiciones, quizás emigración. Hablaba de la muerte y el sinsentido de la vida con cada vez más frecuencia. De alguna forma, también estaba perdiendo la motivación por sus diferentes aficiones, que eran muchas. Era una persona voluntariosa que no encontró lugar en esta sociedad psicopática. Encontrarse con la verdad de que su vida no le importaba a nadie y que, a pesar de su buena intención, no podía ayudar a nadie, es un mazazo. La relación con la madre era problemática y se queja en varias ocasiones de ello. No parece un caso de un encuentro fortuito con un asesino, aunque si algún desgraciado le hubiera contactado en el estado anímico de los últimos meses podría haber hecho con él lo que hubiera querido. Si no sigue con nosotros, descanse en paz.


----------



## Epsilon69 (10 Dic 2022)

Félix viajó a Tailandia para convertirse en Felicia.

Félix murió, la madre le empujó a "suicidar" su género. Y en Tailandia nace una nueva mujer con una nueva vida, que su madre jamás aceptaría.

Caso cerrado.


----------



## sinfonier (11 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y hay mucho cambio en la mirada del hijo, de no medicado a presunto medicado hasta las trancas como se ve en la foto mas reciente. Vamos que ldaba el perfil de burbujero de pro...
> 
> Como sabeis yo voy a ser forense especializado en trauma y todo indica que el trauma por familia cluster b ( psicopatas, narcis, borderlines) le va a costar la vida, a mi me costó la salud literalmente.
> 
> ...



Cita del artículo enlazado



> Los expertos coinciden en concluir que *"la mayoría de las desapariciones" registradas acaban en suicidio*. Así lo dice el último informe anual de personas desaparecidas elaborado por el Ministerio del Interior y por el Centro Nacional de Desaparecidos. *"Las conductas autolíticas son la causa más frecuente, con 60 casos durante 2021"*, se puede leer en el documento.



60 casos al año de personas que, tras desaparecer, aparecen muertas por suicidio. Y por lo que cuenta, todos los años es una cifra parecida. Pero esto no es un problema digno de aparecer en los medios y tener ministerios dedicados a ello. La viogen, con cifras por el estilo, sí lo es.

Puta vergüenza de pais.


----------



## Focus in (11 Dic 2022)

Si no fuese como decía Camus que : "el cuerpo retrocede ante su aniquilación" ,aquí no quedaría ni el tato.


----------



## MrDanger (11 Dic 2022)

Joder, podría ser yo. Solo que soy más pobre y no sé tantos idiomas. 

Ser casapapi y nuncafollista no es motivo para suicidarse, si es que ha ocurrido así. 

En la zona del Levante hay muchos crímenes y sucesos extraños.


----------



## imaginARIO (11 Dic 2022)

Menuda mierda de himbestigación, tenemos aquí a los mejores, ya se ve...


----------



## Cala (11 Dic 2022)

Que clase de basura humana hay que ser para aprovecharse así de una mujer con ese caso, ojalá algún día sepa lo que ocurrió para poder descansar en paz


----------



## fanta de pescao (11 Dic 2022)

Los putos pleyadianos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Y el historial del navegador



¿Y qué más da? Si ya estás muerto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A este lo han "amoñecado".
> 
> Si tuviera depresion, falta de ganas de vivir y tal y se quisiera suicidar, no se pira al quinto pinto para hacerlo. Lo haria en su casa.
> Y si se hubiera ido para vivir la vida a su aire, ya lo habrian encontrado o almenos algun rastro de que aun esta vivo.



Y la pregunta es ¿para qué? ¿Qué podían sacar de él? Dinero no lo creo. Que sí, que hay gente que hace daño por hacerlo, pero no lo veo. Aunque sí creo que está muerto, pero seguramente supo hacerlo en algún sitio donde pasarán muchos años hasta que lo encuentren.


----------



## XRL (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es jodidamente flipante. Y que nadie haga nada, NADA
> 
> Llevo años diciendo que somos el puto pais CON EL MENOR PUTO PODER ADQUISITIVO DEL PLANETA. Lo que pasa aqui no ocurre absolutamente en ninguna otra parte. Y a los propios afectados se la suda



y mientras con gente con 50 o 100 pisos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> También es comprensible eso, aunque uno pueda vivir solo para estar solo mejor con los padres.
> 
> El tio al menos curraba, no era un nini ni vago.
> 
> ...



Como ya te he dicho muchas veces en otros hilos: NO. Vivir solo te da una libertad que no tendrás nunca viviendo con tus padres.
Y sí, lo último es como acabaré yo seguro, pero por lo menos me encontrarán con el cuerpo en descomposición y seguro que no me entierran vivo.


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> 34 y viviendo con la madre. Eso vuelve loco a cualquiera tú.
> La madre tiene pinta de loca inestable. Qué si él se fuese a vivir a otra casa aunque fuese al lado ella armaría un drama para que no se fuese. Qué hombre de esas características prefiere quedarse con 34 años con la madre en lugar de irse solo o con una mujer?
> 
> Solo puede ser alguien con el alma cagada que se deja manipular por la madre y no se atreve a cortar por lo sano.
> ...



No tiene ni pies ni cabeza lo que escribes. Relee y veras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> NOTA MENTAL
> borrar el porno antes de suicidarme



¿Por qué? ¿Qué más da?


----------



## Cens0r (11 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> estos dos artículos se entienden mejor en el mismo panfleto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le acusan de ideas genocidas mientras que Carmen Calvo alaba el hecho de que en la constitución francesa van a incluir el derecho al aborto. Y a ella le otorgan el premio Carmen Calvo.


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Dic 2022)

No entiendes lo que lees. El propietario es él


----------



## ashe (11 Dic 2022)

Seguro que hay muchos mas casos silenciados de cosas parecidas


----------



## tnkt (11 Dic 2022)

Más que vestirlo de niña lo llevaba cursilón con un look marinero chic de la época, cosa excusable en una madre de la época. Habría que ver más fotos para afirmar eso.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Dic 2022)

¿Dónde pone eso??


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287407
> 
> ¿Habeis visto esta foto?
> Pobre chaval, le vestía de niña.
> Como una puta cabra la maruja.



Joder si la madre esta mas joven en la afoto con el hijo veinteañero


----------



## tnkt (11 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Joder si la madre esta mas joven en la aforo con el hijo veinteañero



Joder, eso sí es verdad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Como a esta mujer, que la siguieron un buen tiempo en redes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder. Debería haber una chincheta con estas cosas. Veo que algunos sabéis de muchos casos de estos.


----------



## XRL (11 Dic 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Anda que quedar con gente que conoces por internet tiene tela, mal asunto, todavia si se llevara el dinero puede ser una desaparicion voluntaria, pero si no es asi pinta muy mal la cosa.



por ahí he quedado con chavalitas


----------



## M4rk (11 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Que es para investigar, que no es para ir cantandolo por ahí.



Eso da igual, si no hay indicios CLAROS que justifiquen la invasión de la privacidad, un juez no va a conceder la orden. Y MENOS MAL que estas mierdas se respetan, porque de no ser así el funcionario de turno fisgaría a sus anchas como hacen las charos en hospitales mirando las historias clínicas de amigos y familiares.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Esta se fue a pasear con su nobio marroquí y....... fue encontrada dos años después engrilletada y enterrada.
> 
> Se trataría de *Elisabeth Ramos Alonso* que el 8 de junio de 2019 desapareció junto a su pareja, *Kamal M*. sin dejar rastro. Sus familiares han mantenido la búsqueda durante estos últimos *dos años convencidos de que no se trató de una marcha voluntaria*.
> 
> ...



Los dos se conocieron en la cárcel y él tenía problemas con las drogas con otros moros. Por eso los mataron.


----------



## XRL (11 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287637
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287640
> 
> ...



en casa me llevo a matar ponía...

pobre chaval,la madre esa lo desgració


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Si fuera una mujer ya habrian descifrado discos duros y llamado a google para que les diera las coordenadas. Habria multiples varones sospechosos y batidas por la zona. Este caso si no fuera por la madre no lo hubieran ni buscado



Hombre blanco y no joven no importa a nadie.


----------



## tnkt (11 Dic 2022)

Viendo la caradura de la que hacen gala tantos y tantos "profesionales" hoy en día, no te extrañe que un detectivucho te saque 1000 euros y luego haga un copia y pega cutre y arreando que es gerundio 
No sería taaaan raro.


----------



## XRL (11 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Por tu cuenta, pues igual que yo porque la carrera es mierda pura, leyendo libros de trauma, estres postraumatico, maltrato familiar etc. cientos de ellos llevo yo, es mi hobby, piratas casi todo. Mi fuente de conocimiento ha sido manuales y libros y no una carrera de chonacas, julapas y comunistas.
> 
> triste pero cierto



llevas cientos libros leidos? joder

yo con suerte he leido 1 entero en toda mi vida xd


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

Da muy mal rollo. No sería la primera vez que conoces a gente en internet y hay movidas. No parece el perfil de persona que vaya a desaparecer sin mas. A este, se lo han cargado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> llevas cientos libros leidos? joder
> 
> yo con suerte he leido 1 entero en toda mi vida xd




Este Verano me lei 42, algunos de 900 pags y en Ingles.


----------



## XRL (11 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Este Verano me lei 42, algunos de 900 pags y en Ingles.



madre de diossss


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> madre de diossss




Si quiero hacer un doctorado, es lo que toca. No soy falconetti que me los regalan falseados.


----------



## Expat (11 Dic 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> El post ese de forocarros es legítimo.
> 
> Sabemos que sí estuvo en Teruel y se hospedó en el Gran Hotel Botánicos. No sabemos si con "parienta".
> 
> ...



El viaje a Zaragoza lo hizo con la madre. Lo dijo ella en uno de los articulos que he leido del caso y comenta que se llevan muy bien y por eso viajaban y hacian actividades juntos. Pero se ha descubierto por los mensajes que dejo el tipo en Forocoches que la relacion era mala. Esa madre no es capaz de ser sincera ni siquiera con el hijo desaparecido o muerto? Debe ser la tipica que vive de aparentar y a todo el mundo le diria que la relacion con su hijo era fantastica, y por eso el hijo no se independizaba pudiendo hacerlo.


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Dic 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> Joder, este caso es raro de cojones. La madre tiene un cambio de registro brutal en el minuto 00:50. De estar medio "llorando", a ponerse en modo racional y muy curioso: hablar de su hijo en pasado (dándolo ya por muerto). Es más, ella misma se da cuenta que hablar de él dándolo ya por muerto es raro de cojones. Y más teniendo en cuenta que es una estrevista del 1 de noviembre 2020. No había pasado ni un mes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Además titubea cuando dice que " ha quedado con unasss personas"


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> _"La empresa de ciberseguridad Lazarus, que ha trabajado en la investigación de los crímenes de *Diana Quer y Marta del Castillo*, ha rastreado los dispositivos electrónicos de Félix Esquerdo, que llevaba muchos años con el PC como casi único refugio vital.
> El farmacéutico era un habitual de un célebre* foro de suicidio alojado en la deep web* y también de *Forocoches*, donde unos días_* antes de desaparecer lanzó una pregunta sobre los trámites para cambiar el testamento antes de su muerte. Este hecho provocó algunos mensajes de apoyo". *
> 
> 
> ...





Gerión dijo:


> Hablaba *de la muerte y el sinsentido de la vida con cada vez más frecuencia.* De alguna forma, también estaba perdiendo la motivación por sus diferentes aficiones, que eran muchas. Era una persona voluntariosa que no encontró lugar en esta sociedad psicopática. Encontrarse con la verdad de que su vida no le importaba a nadie y que, a pesar de su buena intención, no podía ayudar a nadie, es un mazazo. La relación con la madre era problemática y se queja en varias ocasiones de ello. No parece un caso de un encuentro fortuito con un asesino, aunque si algún desgraciado le hubiera contactado en el estado anímico de los últimos meses podría haber hecho con él lo que hubiera querido





Expat dijo:


> El viaje a Zaragoza lo hizo con la madre. Lo dijo ella en uno de los articulos que he leido del caso y comenta que se llevan muy bien y por eso viajaban y hacian actividades juntos. Pero se ha descubierto por los mensajes que dejo el tipo en *Forocoches que la relacion era mala*. Esa madre no es capaz de ser sincera ni siquiera con el hijo desaparecido o muerto? Debe *ser la tipica que vive de aparentar* y a todo el mundo le diria que la relacion con su hijo era fantastica, y por eso el hijo no se independizaba pudiendo hacerlo.



Conclusiones que saco y resalto lo expuexto por otros burbus:

1) La madre miente en lo del detective. Mi madre es IGUAL y no hay nada más que le guste a una narcisista que quedar bien. Supongo que el informe la ponía a parir y exponía los comentarios de foros. La madre no soporta que le digan que su hijo no la aguantaba. 
Que tuviera otras viviendas alquiladas y que prefería vivir con ella... a saber si eso es verdad.

2) Que visites foro de suicidios... mala cosa. Un introvertido (y lo soy, y me he leído libros sobre como funciona la mente de un introvertido), le da mil vueltas a la cabeza. No son impulsivos. Los que se van a suicidar le dan muchas vueltas a la idea: como, cuando, donde, ¿dolerá?

3) No hay rastros de movimientos de dinero. Otro detalle es que quiera quitarle a la madre toda su posible herencia. Esta claro que hay una idea de rabia, de venganza: si me quito del medio en parte por tu culpa, no te vas a llevar ni un duro de mi. 

4) Si tenía dinero ahorrado y no hay movimientos bancarios, yo apunto casi seguro al suicidio. La pista es los foros de la deep web y la mentira que se inventa del nitrógeno, para un supuesto "invento". "No os puedo contar mucho". Ojalá estuviera en Thailandia, pero para eso se necesita dinero. 

5) Si ha sido asesinado tipo la asesina del Badoo. Volvemos a lo mismo: ¿Y el dinero? Sacas el dinero o robas la tarjeta bancaria y alguien te mata para robarte el dinero o quitarte la tarjeta bancaria. En toda la investigación no se nombra el dinero. Repito: si el dinero ahorrado no se ha tocado, huele a suicidio.

6) Un detalle extraño: 

Por si acaso, contactó con los dueños del inmueble: "lo mismo había ido con alguna chica". Fue a verlo: "es una casa, alquilan el piso de arriba. *Me dijeron que Félix pasó por allí, *que les dijo: 'nos vamos a pasar el día a la montaña', ni se quedó ni tocó nada. Así que no estaba allí cuando me llamó a mi".

Esto es un airbnb. ¿La policía entrevistó a los dueños del inmueble?
¿Fue solo al inmueble? ¿Para qué fue si no se quedó ni tocó nada? ¿Supongo que para recoger las llaves no? 

Y lo que más me llama la atención: "Nos vamos a pasar el día a la montaña". A unos desconocidos, los del inmueble de airbnb que acabas de conocer le cuentas algo que repite a la madre, no se, me suena a típica frase que se dice sin que nadie te haya preguntado, pero que te interesa que estos lo sepan.

Si quedó con más gente, fueran gays o la típica caza fortunas, ese sería el lugar donde quedarían a follar o lo que sea.

Mi conclusión es la misma que la del detective "mentiroso".

La madre es narcisista, que no soporta las verdades del detective que la dejan en mal lugar.
El chaval tiene un cuadro depresivo que le ha llevado al suicidio, y que ha planificado durante mucho tiempo las formas de hacerlo (como lo del nitrógeno o lo de la deep web de suicidio), y pienso que su idea final es tirarse por algún sitio. Si no ha habido movimientos de dinero, descarto la teoría gay de quedada y asesinato. Lo del testamento es otra clave: quiere quitarse de en medio y que la madre no se lleve ni un centimo.

Simplemente llevaba mucho tiempo con esa depresión no diagnosticada y el suicidio fue la solución.


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Dic 2022)

Hay que seguir el dinero. Quien es el nuevo o nueva beneficiaria del testamento?
La madre repartió comida entre familiares y vecinos las fechas próximas a la desaparición?
Y si todo es una puesta en escena para vengarse de la madre?


----------



## Nicors (11 Dic 2022)

O se lo cargo la madre y esta en uno de los pisos criando malvas.


----------



## Raul83 (11 Dic 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> La privacidad y el derecho a la intimidad si eso para otro puto día...
> No hay indicios ni pruebas de haber sido abducido ni agredido. Por lo que parece el hombre podría haberse largado de casa colándole una milonga a su madre. Un juez no va a dar orden de registro a la compañía telefónica para fisgar en sus movimientos o historial de conversaciones porque no es de la incumbencia de nadie.



¡Pero si está muerto, gilipollas!


----------



## SexyVIcky (11 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> llevas cientos libros leidos? joder
> 
> yo con suerte he leido 1 entero en toda mi vida xd



Buen pasto para los borregos que al menos han leído un libro.Joder,estás por debajo de eso.


----------



## Pajaro13 (11 Dic 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> Lleva la depresión en la cara, DEP



literal, ademas donde esta lo raro? todo parece que se invento la historia y se autodesaparecio... lo que no me ha quedado muy claro, por leerlo muy rapido y no darle mas bola es lo del telefono se encencio despues de desaparecer? o que descartaban eso? no me ha quedado claro.


----------



## XRL (11 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Buen pasto para los borregos que al menos han leído un libro.Joder,estás por debajo de eso.



no me gustan los libros,tengo la egb y gracias


----------



## medion_no (11 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> la explicación más sencilla siempre es la verdadera.
> 
> Lo mataron.
> 
> ...



La explicacion mas sencilla es que se mato. Miradle los putos ojos coño, los ojos, ese ser estaba ya hueco totalmente derroido y completamente muerto en vida no os hagais paranoyas.


----------



## casaire (11 Dic 2022)

Remero premium dijo:


> y como no, en la comunidad valenciana. Casos de desparaciones, asesinatos, sectas, etc....por estas zonas para parar un tren.



Tontería más grande. Anda que en Galicia no están todos con las meigas y los mejunjes..O en Castilla con sus gentes austeras que matan por un linde mal señalizado...Puerto-Urraco te parece normal en Extremadura ...Y los cadáveres de niñas que desaparezen en el Guadalquivir con las lanchas de narcos asediando...O lo raros que son los jesuítas vascos y sus tiros por una bandera.. o los catalanes , asturianos , etc....... En el este pasa lo mismo que en el oeste.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

Se estan elucubrando algunas teorias con sentido, y otras varias propias de niño rata con retraso mental

- Veo mucho subnormal por aqui diciendo cosas de la madre sin tener ni puta idea de nada. Juicios de mierda de niño rata inutil, sacados de un par de frases de mierda que han leido por ahi, respecto a alguien que no conocen de nada. Como los subnormales que la insultan diciendo que vestia a su hijo de niña, cuando no lleva mas que uno de esos trajes infantiles de marinero (horripilantes pero normales decadas ha)

- Si tuviera una relacion de verdad mala con su madre, no seguiria viviendo con ella. Trabajaba en una farmacia, con que cobraria lo menos 1200 pavos al mes. Si de verdad esta tan jodido como para matarse por la relacion con su madre, digo yo que antes se ira de casa, aunque sea de alquiler, si una compra no se la puede pagar

- La relacion entre el y la madre seria complicada, pero no hasta extremos de suicidio por ese motivo. No dejaria de tener la misma situacion que tienen tantisimos otros. Una relacion de vidas disfuncionales y de codependencia emocional. La madre seguramente estaria sola, solo tendria al hijo, y el hijo siendo soltero, entre la costumbre, la comodidad, y el que se sentiria culpable de dejarla sola, pues diria total, pa estar soltero, pues lo mismo da, me quedo con ella. Pero la convivencia con los padres a partir de cierta edad, da lugar a un trato antinatural, y a situaciones incomodas que todos los casapapis hemos vivido

- Esa situacion de casapapismo, puede lugar a una brutal CLAUSTROFOBIA (yo mismo la vivo en muchas ocasiones, los meses en los que no estoy viviendo solo). Y muchas veces te dan ganas de largarte y mandarlo todo a la mierda. Pero aunque sea angustiante y desesperante, y te haga perder los putos nervios, tampoco es algo como para matarse, o como para largarse sin dejar rastro. Te puedes largar lejos si quieres, diciendolo y punto

- El que lo pinten de ser solitario y aislado es una puta gilipollez. ¿Que soltero no tiene una vida mas bien solitaria despues de los 30? Todas las putas amistades se han convertido en putos planchabragas desaparecidos del mapa, y hoy dia el ocio de todo el mundo se basa principalmente en las redes. No esta haciendo nada raro que no haga hoy dia cualquier menor de 40. Si tenia salidas ocasiaonales por ahi o no, no se sabe. No tenia por que saberlo ni la madre. Yo tampoco he sido nunca de contar mis mierdas en casa. Cuando me voy por ahi, sea con amistades o sea a follar, jamas cuento nada en mi casa. Me voy, punto. Con que todo esto tampoco es sintoma ni señal de nada

- Las palabras del tio en las redes, pues si, son de alguien que esta bastante jodido. Pero claro, habemos tantisimos jodidos hoy en dia. Si estan 3/4 del mundo idos de la puta olla y desquiciados, quienes no es por una cosa es por otra. Pero tampoco creo determinantes esas busquedas de suicidio. Ni lo del testamento con la madre. En los foros se dicen muchas burradas, muchas veces por calenton, muchas veces inventadas, o hiperboles por la mala ostia, o simples mensajes de desahogo en los que dices burradas adrede para rebajar la tension, sudandotela todo por el anonimato. No creo que nadie de los que caga un tipico hilo de "XXX o BOMBONAS EN SEDES", de verdad este pensando en inmolarse con bombonas en sedes

- ¿Que aun asi pueda haberse matado? Pues si, un poco de perfil si lo da. Pero yo tampoco veo nada que apunte claramente a ello. Yo creo que si lo hubiera hecho, en todo este tiempo, lo habrian encontrado ya. No se si se ha dicho algo de las cuentas y el dinero. Si no le pueden intervenir los telefonos, menos aun le van a poder intervenir las cuentas, dado que un desaparecido no se da por muerto hasta los 10 años. Si alguien se va a matar, veo mas logico usar ese dinero para algo, o darselo a alguien, o gastarlo o donarlo en algo que te satisfaga, antes que dejarlo podrirse en una cuenta

-* Para mi la mayor clave de todo, esta en ese ALQUILER.* Tal como dan a entender, se trata de un alquiler de esos de AIRmierda o similares, de un apartamento alquilado para un dia. Esos sitios se alquilan, si o si, siempre, PARA FOLLAR. Y rizando el rizo, se alquilan sobre todo, para follar CON EXTREMA PRIVACIDAD. Porque para una escapadita romantica de follisqueo, es mas habitual, rapido y comodo, irse sin mas a un hotel. Pero en un hotel hay ojos, hay recepciones, y normalmente, hay que dar datos de todos los ocupantes. En un apartamento, tu lo alquilas, das tu nombre tu, y despues puedes subir con quien te salga de los cojones en secreto.

Es decir, o INFIDELIDADES, o encuentros HOMO en secreto. Y me huele muchisimo mas a lo 2º

- Para quienes descartais esta opcion, deciros que os estais imaginando una situacion en plan MAJE de una zorra calculadora que le quiere quitar los ahorros y las escrituras. Y los tiros no van por ahi. Como ya he dicho mil veces, las paginas de contactos homos estan petadas de PANCHOS Y MOROS que lo que buscan es pegar palos rapidos. Han habido miles de casos y denuncias asi. Se aprovechan de la brutal promiscuidad de esa gente, se hacen perfiles con el tipico pancho marronido mazadito con pollon de elefante, y estos pican. Acuden a las citas y despues salen por ahi 3 o 4 moros, le meten una paliza y le quitan lo que seas que lleven encima. Si son 50 o 100 pavos, una cadena de oro y un telefono de 300 pavos, pues eso se llevan. Y como la mayoria no denuncian por verguenza, pues es pegar palos faciles y rapidos con victimas faciles y vulnerables

Otros son mas sutiles y no pegan palizas, sino que usan burundanga. Igual aquel mensaje de que estaban almorzando pastitas era real, y quedo con alguien o con un par para hacer un trio, o manada, (en ese mundo estan muy de moda las orgias-manada) y le comieron la bola pa almorzar y asi "romper el yelo jijij", y lo que estaban haciendo era drogarlo para robarle

- Partiendo de aqui hay una posibilidad de que al drogarlo se lo cargaran. Y si eso sucedio, ya jamas se sabra. Desde determinada pelicula de las vegas de hace 20 años, a todo el mundo le clarificaron la idea de que a un muerto si lo haces tricitas, las tricitas jamas las encontrara nadie. Que es lo que paso con marta del castillo

- La cuenta del mierdagran tambien es sopechosa, y esa si da incidios de fuga o suicidio. Ese rollo de hacerse una cuenta y poner fotos con recuerdos felices de la infancia y dejarlas ahi, mal rollo

- ¿Fugarse? En el perfil tb estaba como dije antes, la banderita de islandia. Que digo yo, seria lo primerisimo que habria hecho como detective, investigar alli. Pero no veo que tuviera una relacion tan mala con la madre como para largarse y dejarla con esa agonia durante años, pues si esta por ahi, habra visto el mismo que sale en la prensa. Con que no me cuadra. Y si, ese es otro tema, el de los detectives. Me creo perfectamente tanto que la madre se invente lo de que miente, como de que el tio efectivamente mienta, pues la falta total de honor, moral y profesionalidad, es lo normal hoy dia en todas partes. No me extrañaria que hayan sacaperras inventandose mierdas inconcluyentes para sacarte pasta y arreando. Lo hace a diario todo puto dios


- EN RESUMEN: Aunque si da el perfil de alguien deprimido y con aires suicidas, las reacciones previas a la desaparicion, no me quedan muy claras. No tendria ningun sentido alquilarse la habitacion esa, ni inventarse la historia de los amigos y la montaña. Si te quieres matar, o lo haces sin mas, o te largas sin mas y lo haces en otra parte pero sin necesidad de inventarte mierdas. ¿para que?

*Asi que yo creo que SI hubo cita. Pero que la cita no era con HAMIJOS sino una cita sexual, en el apartamento alquilado. Y aunque las hipotesis de fuga y suicidio esten ahi, la que tiene mas peso es la del asesinato por atraco, usando el follisqueo como trampa. Ya que hay montones de casos asi*


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Se estan elucubrando algunas teorias con sentido, y otras varias propias de niño rata con retraso mental
> 
> - Veo mucho subnormal por aqui diciendo cosas de la madre sin tener ni puta idea de nada. Juicios de mierda de niño rata inutil, sacados de un par de frases de mierda que han leido por ahi, respecto a alguien que no conocen de nada. Como los subnormales que la insultan diciendo que vestia a su hijo de niña, cuando no lleva mas que uno de esos trajes infantiles de marinero (horripilantes pero normales decadas ha)
> 
> ...




que bien te conoces el mundo homo, pillin!


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (11 Dic 2022)

*Cada uno opina según su carácter...

Pienso que este tío se largó de España, con o sin dinero. Sabe idiomas, no es tonto, tiene mucha información para empezar desde cero, navegaba mucho por la Red, y estaba hasta los cojones.

Quien quiere largarse (de un país), lo hace. Si él lo planeó bien, todos creen que murió (todos los perdedores).

Y lo que piense la gente y yo, si él está a gusto, vale bien poco.

@Gorrión *


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

La madre puede ser una Munchausen, enferman al hijo hasta envenenandolo para llorar en publico y dar pena, penita penaaaa de que " su hijo esta raquitico, enfermo bla bla bla"

Da el perfil la cluster B esa, vamos que eso mismo lo he vivido en mi familia...


----------



## Abrojo (11 Dic 2022)

@eL PERRO creo que lleva razón en esto, se le nota experimentado.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Dic 2022)

Eso de que sepa idiomas, si no los practicas con nadie... psé. Igual es que tiene completados varios cursos de Duolingo


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> que bien te conoces el mundo homo, pillin!



Te conoces tu mucho el de las madres enfermas mentales con hijos enfermos mentales


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> - EN RESUMEN: Aunque si da el perfil de alguien deprimido y con aires suicidas, las reacciones previas a la desaparicion, no me quedan muy claras. No tendria ningun sentido alquilarse la habitacion esa, ni inventarse la historia de los amigos y la montaña. Si te quieres matar, o lo haces sin mas, o te largas sin mas y lo haces en otra parte pero sin necesidad de inventarte mierdas. ¿para que?
> 
> *Asi que yo creo que SI hubo cita. Pero que la cita no era con HAMIJOS sino una cita sexual, en el apartamento alquilado. Y aunque las hipotesis de fuga y suicidio esten ahi, la que tiene mas peso es la del asesinato por atraco, usando el follisqueo como trampa. Ya que hay montones de casos asi*



El se acercó al airbnb, era una planta de una casa superior, donde alquilaban por Internet. Fue a recoger la llave o a presentarse y les dijo a los dueño: "vamos hacer una ruta por la montaña"

Yo pienso que lo de alquilar la habitación era para que su historia cuadrara. A un desconocido le suelta que vas hacer una ruta y hablas en plural. La historia de la ruta con amigos la quieres dejar constancia. El alquiler no es para cita, forma parte de su historia inventada. Si fuera una cita... ¿Dónde está la cita? No aparecen terceros en la historia, hombre o mujer. Si tienen el PC, pueden ver a que foros estaba registrado, con quien habló. La policía es tonta, pero ¿No han investigado eso? 

La clave es el primer investigador. ¿Por qué iba a mentir? Cogió el PC, se metería en el historial, navega por foros, ve los comentarios y poco más. Si hubiera tenido una cita, se sabría con quien. Si es de badoo, o Grinder o Tinder, ahí estarían las conversaciones. Nada de eso ha trascendido, al igual que el dinero, que deduzco no se ha movido, en el banco.

Yo pienso que estuvo ideando varias ideas de suicidio: como el nitrógeno, por eso leía foros de suicidios, y pensó en tirarse por un precipicio. ¿Por qué no lo hizo sin más? Muy sencillo. Si eres casero, no sales nunca, tienes a una madre controladora, etc. No vas a coger un día y te largas y ya esta. Tienes que darle explicaciones, un mínimo, para que tengas esa ventana de horas para llevar a cabo tu plan.

Lo de la montaña es hasta honroso. Si encuentran el cadáver, pueden pensar que se resbaló y cayó y se mató, siempre puede que quede esa duda.


----------



## XRL (11 Dic 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Tontería más grande. Anda que en Galicia no están todos con las meigas y los mejunjes..O en Castilla con sus gentes austeras que matan por un linde mal señalizado...Puerto-Urraco te parece normal en Extremadura ...Y los cadáveres de niñas que desaparezen en el Guadalquivir con las lanchas de narcos asediando...O lo raros que son los jesuítas vascos y sus tiros por una bandera.. o los catalanes , asturianos , etc....... En el este pasa lo mismo que en el oeste.



pero es verdad que en valencia se mata mas

tipo el de alcacer

hace un año o dos habia otro por ahi matando mujeres 3-4 se cargó por los campos de los pueblos

o el colombiano ese que también se cargó varias que trabajaban de puta


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Te conoces tu mucho el de las madres enfermas mentales con hijos enfermos mentales




Es mi especialidad amigo.


----------



## François (11 Dic 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Sin ser investigador:
> 
> Me he dado cuenta que se hizo instagram 2 meses antes de desaparecer, según el mismo para preservar fotos importantes.
> 
> ...



Tengo un vecino gay que es clavadito al pobre chico. En lo primero que he pensado es en las orgías sadomaso que se monta.


----------



## chortinator (11 Dic 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Otro al que han asaltado y han hecho desaparecer haciéndole creer que follaría con una buenorra del tinder. Como el caso del vasco informático de guetxo.




Esa es la hipotesis eso de alquilarse un piso a diez minutos de casa suena a me he ligado a una y por fin me la puedo follar, y claro paso lo que tenia que pasar que se lugo a un grupo que le secuestrarion y le sacaron los organos para el mercado negro.


Y es qye fijo que con 34 años la madre no le dejaba meter aen casa a ninguna pelandrusca para follarsela.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> El se acercó al airbnb, era una planta de una casa superior, donde alquilaban por Internet. Fue a recoger la llave o a presentarse y les dijo a los dueño: "vamos hacer una ruta por la montaña"



Si esto fue tal que asi, aun refuerza mas mi teoria. Eso no es mas que un EXCUSATIO NO PETITA de libro. Pillas un apartamento, y le das al dueño una explicacion que ni le va ni le viene, de que has quedao con gente para ir al monte

¿Por que? Porque tu idea es la de acudir mas tarde con alguna gente alli. Esa torpeza de andar dando justificaciones que nadie te ha pedido, sobre que vas a hacer o dejar de hacer con esa gente con la que puede que te vean subir al apartamento, no es mas que una EXCUSA DEFENSIVA, que no esconde sino temor a que SE SEPA LA VERDAD

Es decir, tipica excusa de secreto homo, de "si me ves subir ahora despues con 3 colombianos no vayas a pensar que venimos a petarnos el culo, es solo que venimos del monte". Como en BROCBAC MONTAIN cuando se iban a pescar, y luego la mujer descubre que el marido ni siquiera habia estrenao la caña de pescar en 5 años

Rizo el rizo. Por ahi he leido que dicha montaña no era otra que la sierra gorda de alicante. Una montaña muy peculiar que esta en pleno centro urbano, junto al mar, entre el puerto y el cabo







¿A santo de que cojones se iba a alquilar alguien de alicante un apartamento, cuando tu finalidad era la de quedar con un grupo de gente para subir a este monte?

Pero es que aun tiene menos puto sentido alquilarte un apartamento si te quieres ir por ahi a matarte, ni inventarte ninguna puta historia del monte ni conocidos de las redes. Si te quieres matar, o lo haces en tu casa, o lo haces fuera y no das explicaciones. Te vas y punto. Si te sorprenden, pues dices que te vas a dar una vuelta sin mas. No tiene ningun sentido planificar matarte, y montarte una historia rocambolesca con alquileres de apartamentos y citas extrañas. Olvidate, no tiene ningun sentido

Si hablo de citas, es porque estas SI OCURRIERON. Si hubo apartamento, es que su plan era ir alli a follar. Y si se invento el tema de la montaña, es porque necesitaba una excusa que explicara y justificara si alguna vista indiscreta le fichaba por ahi con un grupo de desconocidos. "Oye que he visto a tu hijo con 2 tios por ahi"... "Ah si, nada, es que eran los del monte". Esos 20 pavos que pusieron en conjunto seguro que eran para pagar el apartamento. Seguro que su madre del apartamento inicialmente, no sabia nada y lo averiguo despues

Un ordenador supongo que un detective te lo puede investigar si tu se lo das. Pero el telefono no, porque el telefono fisicamente, esta desaparecido con el dueño. Y para investigar las conexiones del telefono se necesita una sentencia que obligue a la compañia a dar datos de sus servidores. Y si se cito con tios, fue por grinder o similares. Es decir, por el telefono. Es decir, imposible rastrear sin sentencia

Lo del dinero supongo que tampoco sera posible rastrear sin sentencia, a menos que la madre tenga las claves del hijo y lo fisgue. Pero precisamente, si se lo cargan via crimen sexual, ahi las cuentas del banco no pintan nada. Repito que lo que buscan panchos y moros es pegar palos faciles y rapidos y quitarle lo que sea que lleve el personaje encima, sin mas. Rollo tirones callejeros, pero eligiendo victimas con antelacion, a las que van a pillar desprevenidas en falsa confianza y que normalmente no denuncian

Esta hipotesis la veo con una probabilidad muy alta de ser la cierta


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Asi que yo creo que SI hubo cita. Pero que la cita no era con HAMIJOS sino una cita sexual, en el apartamento alquilado. Y aunque las hipotesis de fuga y suicidio esten ahi, la que tiene mas peso es la del asesinato por atraco, usando el follisqueo como trampa. Ya que hay montones de casos asi*



Desde que se nos ha llenado el país de hermanos cobrisos, esta es la hipótesis más factible.


----------



## chortinator (11 Dic 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> Esto es muy cierto, de mi grupo de amigos (tenemos casi 30), solo uno se ha ''independizado'' en un piso compartido.



Misma ciudad y piso compartido es una mierda para eso casapapi y la renta te la ahorras para comprarte tu algo, o te la gastas en putas y vives la vida. Si tienes que irte a otra ciudad por trabajao ahi ya te jodes al compartir piso, pero eso es el horror


----------



## chortinator (11 Dic 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Tan timido no seria si sabe 4 idiomas.
> 
> A mi este tema me hace aguas por todas partes, no me cuadra.




Bueno bueno ya sabemos lo que es daber cuatro idiomas, igual para la madre aprender los idiomas por el duolingo es saber cuatro idiomas


----------



## chortinator (11 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287407
> 
> ¿Habeis visto esta foto?
> Pobre chaval, le vestía de niña.
> Como una puta cabra la maruja.



Ostias la.mirada de adulto del tio.... Esta flaramente queriendo huir de ahi.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Desde que se nos ha llenado el país de hermanos cobrisos, esta es la hipótesis más factible.



Es que no lo digo por elucubraciones sin mas. Es que es algo tremendamente comun. Panchos y moros, muchas veces haciendose pasar por chaperos, metiendose por esos sitios para pegar palos. Ya se hablo mas atras del colombiano ese que se cargo nada menos que a 4 tios en bilbao via grinder

Que lo normal no son los asesinatos, sino paliza/robo o burundanga/robo. Pero puede que algo saliera mal. Desde que el se les rebotara por ser grandote y le metieran una pedrada en la sien.. a que pensaran que podia ser de familia de pasta y lo secuestraran y viendo que no iban a sacar nada se lo cargaran, o que lo drograran y seles fuera de las manos y selo cargaran igual... no se hipotesis hay muchas

Y quiza el hecho de meterse en citas sexuales peligrosas, tambien estuviera relacionado con ese estado animico. Si estaba en plan depresivo filosuicida, se sentia en un plan de "me la suda todo", con conductas temerarias. Igual hasta si planeaba la idea del suicidio y decidio quedar antes con alguien para experimentar cosas que no se habia atrevido a probar. Que se yo

Lo unico que veo claro es que en todo esto, el eje clarificador del asunto esta en el apartamento y en esa cita. Que yo estoy convencido de que si se produjo y que era de ambito claramente sexual. De ahi el secretismo, el apartamento, y las excusas. Como digo, es un modus operandi muy BROCBAC MONTAIN, muy comun en el mundo homo de los 80/90. Hoy dia eso esta en desuso ya que la mayoria comen rabos desemelenadamente y no solo no se esconden sino que lo pregonan. Pero aun quedan algunos de vieja escuela como casi seguro este tio


----------



## chortinator (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> La noticia no ha tenido a penas difusión así que no creo que sea inventada.
> 
> Yo no sé qué pensáis que es "quedar por internet" si todos fueran asesinos entonces no habría ninguna red social de esas de quedar.
> 
> Y quién le cuenta a una desconocida con la que va a echar un polvo que tiene rentas etc? Lo más seguro es que cuente que vive con la madre y eso espante a la torda si no es de pago.




Hay mucho lerdo que dice vivo con mi madre aunque tenemos dos pisos....


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Dic 2022)

Yo he conocido de cerca el caso de uno del estilo al de la foto, de pueblo. Toda la vida con la madre. Le tocó la lotería y empezó a quedar con desconocidas, prostitutas con toda seguridad . Al poco dio con una que le lió para quedar en algún sitio apartado y el pobre apareció muerto. La individua le debió liar y conseguir que se presentase en algún lado con el dinero, le mataron y le robaron.


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es que no lo digo por elucubraciones sin mas. Es que es algo tremendamente comun. Panchos y moros, muchas veces haciendose pasar por chaperos, metiendose por esos sitios para pegar palos. Ya se hablo mas atras del colombiano ese que se cargo nada menos que a 4 tios en bilbao via grinder
> 
> Que lo normal no son los asesinatos, sino paliza/robo o burundanga/robo. Pero puede que algo saliera mal. Desde que el se les rebotara por ser grandote y le metieran una pedrada en la sien.. a que pensaran que podia ser de familia de pasta y lo secuestraran y viendo que no iban a sacar nada se lo cargaran, o que lo drograran y seles fuera de las manos y selo cargaran igual... no se hipotesis hay muchas
> 
> ...



Me imagino que es así. En el caso hetero se da algo parecido, y acabo de contar un caso que conocí de cerca. Yo he conocido bastantes panchas que indagan discretamente en tu modo de vida. Yo tengo buen cuerpo y guapito de cara (una compañera de trabajo me llamaba así y me hacía gracia), más pintas de persona elegante, y se me suelen acercar. Siempre me ha llamado la atención que indagan sobre tu status laboral y económico con rapidez. Imagino que cuando dan con uno con dinero y pocas luces, una cierta proporción de esas individuas intentarán robar al individuo. Si lo ven aislado socialmente y que puede haber impunidad, seguro que no faltarán primos y parejas para completar el golpe.

En sus países lo hacen mucho con los turistas, usar hombres o mujeres de reclamo para atraer incautos a sitios aislados, y zas, palo.


----------



## utRijhz (11 Dic 2022)

Conociendo los datos que da la policía, el investigador privado, el rastro en el foro de suicidio, sus hilos en forocoches y a su madre progenitora, criadora y creadora. Es evidente que o se ha suicidado o ha desaparecido voluntariamente. La hipótesis de quedar con una puta o un chapero de una app y acabar siendo robado y asesinado es casi imposible viendo el perfil del desaparecido.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Me imagino que es así. En el caso hetero se da algo parecido, y acabo de contar un caso que conocí de cerca. Yo he conocido bastantes panchas que indagan discretamente en tu modo de vida. Yo tengo buen cuerpo y guapito de cara (una compañera de trabajo me llamaba así y me hacía gracia), más pintas de persona elegante, y se me suelen acercar. Siempre me ha llamado la atención que indagan sobre tu status laboral y económico con rapidez. Imagino que cuando dan con uno con dinero y pocas luces, una cierta proporción de esas individuas intentarán robar al individuo. Si lo ven aislado socialmente y que puede haber impunidad, seguro que no faltarán primos y parejas para completar el golpe.
> 
> En sus países lo hacen mucho con los turistas, usar hombres o mujeres de reclamo para atraer incautos a sitios aislados, y zas, palo.



No hay que olvidar que las CHACHAS PANCHAS, son siempre las que dicen a los suyos cuando tienen que entrar a atracar los chaletes de gente con pasta

Con heteros si se dara mas el caso de PANCHITA-MAJE, en plan zorra calculadora que indaga y camela al pobre idiota y se lo quita todo. Yo conoci a un cincuenton de una aldea gallega remota, fijate que solo no estaria que me engancho a mi, de pasada por la aldea, y se puso a contarme la historia.. de una panchita que blabla, bloblo, que se fue a vivir alli con el unos meses, y le comio la bola diciendole que estaba muy enferma y necesitaba casarse pa que la incluyeran en la SS y que la trataran "del corason que estaba mu malita y en su pais no podia". Y una vez casados, la zorra le pego el palo y se fue a vivir a vigo con un negro. Y el paletiño con una mano alante y otra atras

Pero entre solo tios ya te digo que es todo mucho mas impulsivo. Se mandan unas fotos de rabos jugosos, les dicen papi que te lo hago super rico con este vergon, blablabla, y pican ala primera. Palazo en la cabeza, les quitan la cartera el telefono y si llevan algo mas, y arreando

Se hacen pasar por chaperos, porque buscan al tipo de victima que contrata un chapero. Tios casados, heteros, o pobres diablos estilo a este tio, que quiza no tendria ni experiencia. Es decir, tios vulnerables que NO VAN A DENUNCIAR por ahorrarse el bochorno. En fin yo lo veo bastante claro

Si hubiera suicidio en 2 años ya lo habrian encontrado por ahi tieso. Una muerte que no deja rastro en años, es porque alguien se ha encargado de borrarlo bien


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero es verdad que en valencia se mata mas
> 
> tipo el de alcacer
> 
> ...




Drogas


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

utRijhz dijo:


> Conociendo los datos que da la policía, el investigador privado, el rastro en el foro de suicidio, sus hilos en forocoches y a su madre progenitora, criadora y creadora. Es evidente que o se ha suicidado o ha desaparecido voluntariamente. La hipótesis de quedar con una puta o un chapero de una app y acabar siendo robado y asesinado es casi imposible viendo el perfil del desaparecido.




Si se ha suicidado el cadaver deberia haber aparecido...

No descarto accidente o muerte sùbita y se lo hayan comido los animales.

Fuga deja muchas pistas, sobre todo necesitas dinero pasaporte o dni. Aunque tiene a su favor la solvencia económica y 4 idiomas.

No se si lo habeis mencionado pero la comunidad valenciana es un área de rituales y santeria donde hay muchas sectas que practican exorcismos. Es que puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

Suicidio
Accidente/ muerte súbita
Asesinato
Fuga voluntaria


Una de esas es.


----------



## casaire (11 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero es verdad que en valencia se mata mas
> 
> tipo el de alcacer
> 
> ...



No. Según las estadísticas donde más se mata es en Andalucía , seguida de Catalunya y Madrid. Castilla león y Valencia van luego.
Es cuestión de matemáticas.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (11 Dic 2022)

Y la moraleja de todo esto? 

No vivais con una Charo que os organice la vida.


----------



## tv eye (11 Dic 2022)

No conocía este caso.

Ah, que es hombre, entonces que le jodan, circulen.

Si fuese mujer nos estarían dando la matraca 24/7 en todos los medios. La vida de un hombre no le importa a nadie.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (11 Dic 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> Y la moraleja de todo esto?
> 
> No vivais con una Charo que os organice la vida.



Comentario sublime.


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

lo que hace el no quererse y no tenerse amor propio para no estar en tu peso, hacer deporte..joder, tiene una cara de pena, pobre chico

ese chico delgado , con algo de masa muscular, aun estando medio calvo podria haberse hinchado a chatis, se rapa el pelo que tiene buena forma de craneo y a vivir la vida
espero que salga tood bien pobre familia


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> No conocía este caso.
> 
> Ah, que es hombre, entonces que le jodan, circulen.
> 
> Si fuese mujer nos estarían dando la matraca 24/7 en todos los medios. La vida de un hombre no le importa a nadie.




mujer , joven y guapa..

hay cientos de casos de mujeres que no salen en medios, peero muchos... si eres una fea o una charo derroida no sales, si eres diana quer pues si


----------



## kdjdw (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> He encontrado este documento de la madre hablando en el programa de Paco Lobatón, id al final para escuchar el audio que le manda al hijo: Programa Paco Lobatón
> 
> No tiene desperdicio
> 
> El zénit es cuando dice que "di mi vida por ti porque me expuse a morirme", osea suena tan tan de madre narcisista loca psicópata, es que casi puedo verla con el batín y los rulos y al hijo en pijama con el Colacao mientras le repite la frase como un mantra una y otra vez. Y eso de que se llama "Félix José" pero ella le llama "Guille"? Madre mía cuanta tela que cortar aquí. Al final casi fue un alivio que desapareciera porque aquí se estaba gestando un Norman Bates de libro.



Tu eres una hija de puta mala como el diablo que estás en todos los hilos de asesinatos y desaparecidos y siempre culpas e injurias a las familias, que son las víctimas.

Eres una psicópata mala criminal e hija de puta y te vamos a investigar porque la gentuza tan mala y tan adicta al crimen siempre tiene cadáveres enterrados en el sótano.

Hija de puta. Respeta a los muertos y las familias puta víbora.


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> 34 y viviendo con la madre. Eso vuelve loco a cualquiera tú.
> La madre tiene pinta de loca inestable. Qué si él se fuese a vivir a otra casa aunque fuese al lado ella armaría un drama para que no se fuese. Qué hombre de esas características prefiere quedarse con 34 años con la madre en lugar de irse solo o con una mujer?
> 
> Solo puede ser alguien con el alma cagada que se deja manipular por la madre y no se atreve a cortar por lo sano.
> ...



el hijo trabajaba, no'>?


podria haberse ido de casa y pagarse su piso como hace la mayoria, vamos que si estaba en esa casa, teniendo la madre dos casas mas y segurametne siendo gente de dinero es porque queria,

ese chico tenia depresion y se suicido, me parece bastante feo echarle la culpa a la madre cuando se esta gastando dinero en detectives , etc

supongo que no eres madre o padre


----------



## kdjdw (11 Dic 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Acertaste, se nota cuando la madre habla de su hijo. No hace más que fardar de que sabía inglés y no se qué idiomas más. Pero ese niño no había vivido un solo día como un hombre. Típica madre que trata a su hijo adulto como un niño desvalido. El resultado es este, hombres infantilizados con el alma preñada por pazuzu.



Pero tú qué cojones inventas hijo de puta si el problema de ese hombre era el mismo de todos los hombres occidentales, que ya no pueden casarse y tener hijos porque ninguna los quiere ni los necesita.

Ese hombre en tiempos pasados estaba casado y con hijos a los 26 y punto. Ahora nadie y encima la puta gentuza les insulta. 

¿Eres una mujer o una marica mala?


----------



## ray merryman (11 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> ¿Una madre castradora es narcisista o simplemente tóxica?



Igual la pobre madre no tenía culpa.


----------



## ray merryman (11 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> el hijo trabajaba, no'>?
> 
> 
> podria haberse ido de casa y pagarse su piso como hace la mayoria, vamos que si estaba en esa casa, teniendo la madre dos casas mas y segurametne siendo gente de dinero es porque queria,
> ...



Exacto,aquí está medio foro acusando de "castradora y toxica" a su madre,pero según dice en la noticia el tenía su propia casa en la parcela justo al lado de su madre,tenía trabajo y dos casas alquiladas,incluso su madre insistía en que "se buscará una chica y vivieran juntos".
Hay mucha madres toxicas y manipuladoras pero creo que en esta ocasión el chico este tenía bastante parte de culpa.


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Exacto,aquí está medio foro acusando de "castradora y toxica" a su madre,pero según dice en la noticia el tenía su propia casa en la parcela justo al lado de su madre,tenía trabajo y dos casas alquiladas,incluso su madre insistía en que "se buscará una chica y vivieran juntos".
> Hay mucha madres toxicas y manipuladoras pero creo que en esta ocasión el chico este tenía bastante parte de culpa.



En este foro todo es culpa de las mujeres


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Dic 2022)

Os acordáis del hinformatico vasco incel que quedó con una panchita a hacer el delicioso y acabó fileteado?....


----------



## fennando (11 Dic 2022)

Como estoy en plan marujo/cotilla/dominguero os traigo material. Creo que le iban las tías y está en algún país lejos de aqui. 
En su Facebook no se ven sus amistades pero hay dos fotos de aviones, una dentro de la cabina del piloto. La impresión que me ha dado es que quería volar lejos llevando el rumbo de su propia vida.
Tiene likes en las fotos de dos petardillas extranjeras. ¿Estará con alguna?
¿Algún voluntario para escribir a alguna de ellas por si nos da una pista?


----------



## César Borgia (11 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero es verdad que en valencia se mata mas
> 
> tipo el de alcacer
> 
> ...












Tasas de homicidios y criminalidad por CCAA, tipo de tasa y periodo.







www.ine.es


----------



## soldadodedios (11 Dic 2022)

Depresiones y suicidios , es nuestro pan de cada día


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2022)

No tiene pinta de que engañara a su madre. Tiene pinta de que se fue con unos desconocidos.
También tiene pinta de que se fuera, como dijo, a hacer alguna ruta por la montaña.
Esa es una mala combinación. Cualquier cosa pudo pasar, no es tan difícil.
Siendo desconocidos, tanto si fue un accidente como si hubo algo más, encaja que desaparezcan, tal como es la gente de cabrona, para evitar que les involucren.
Que los otros desconocidos queden con otro desconocido y decidan hacer una ruta también es sospechoso de qué tipo de gente podían ser.
Es bastante probable que fueran gays. A partir de ahí, pudo ser un desencuentro que acabó en muerte. O peor aún, alguna historia ya premeditada y organizada por parte de los otros, que acabó de igual forma. 

Igual ya había hecho citas con desconocidos antes y bajó la guardia demasiado.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)

Después de haberme tirado toda la noche leyendo las pistas que dejó, analizando el perfil psicológico de la madre y reuniendo todas las pruebas disponibles, creo que ya lo tengo todo muy claro para dar la solución a este inquietante enigma.

O está vivo o está muerto.

Caso cerrado.


----------



## kdjdw (11 Dic 2022)

Es acojonante la cantidad de psicópatas que hay en estos hilos de crímenes. Putos tarados enfermos mentales como el Vicente el socialista de la paguita de loco o el taradísimo @CesareLombroso que directamente es yonki y camello y dice que es investigador de psicópatas y asesinatos en serie cuando él seguramente sea uno de ellos. Nunca puede escribir un mensaje sin mencionar la droga.

Y luego marujas cotillas morbosas a saco. 

@calopez pasanos la IP de toda esta gente que estos son todos criminales.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>


----------



## keler (11 Dic 2022)

Joder el foto se ha convertido en una especie de programa Paco tipo Pedro Lobatón. Espero que esa madre encuentre a su hijo y éste descubra el valor de la vida.


----------



## Alf_ET (11 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> mujer , joven y guapa..
> 
> hay cientos de casos de mujeres que no salen en medios, peero muchos... si eres una fea o una charo derroida no sales, si eres diana quer pues si



La desaparición de una chica joven y guapa vende mucho igual que los de los niños.


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1288313



inquietante giro de los acontecimientos...


----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>




ya se ha casado el piraton ?


----------



## Funci-vago (11 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287288
> 
> ...



BROOOTAL derroition


----------



## Paisdemierda (11 Dic 2022)

Han buscado en el pantanito de Dodoria?


----------



## VandeBel (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Se estan elucubrando algunas teorias con sentido, y otras varias propias de niño rata con retraso mental
> 
> - Veo mucho subnormal por aqui diciendo cosas de la madre sin tener ni puta idea de nada. Juicios de mierda de niño rata inutil, sacados de un par de frases de mierda que han leido por ahi, respecto a alguien que no conocen de nada. Como los subnormales que la insultan diciendo que vestia a su hijo de niña, cuando no lleva mas que uno de esos trajes infantiles de marinero (horripilantes pero normales decadas ha)
> 
> ...



Me gusta mucho tu exposición del caso, pero ese apartamento alquilado parece que se lo inventó el detective , que pintan como un timador. Porque la moto sí que estaba en el Campello aparcada, tal como dijo la policía.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Dic 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> No tiene pinta de que engañara a su madre. Tiene pinta de que se fue con unos desconocidos.
> También tiene pinta de que se fuera, como dijo, a hacer alguna ruta por la montaña.
> Esa es una mala combinación. Cualquier cosa pudo pasar, no es tan difícil.
> Siendo desconocidos, tanto si fue un accidente como si hubo algo más, encaja que desaparezcan, tal como es la gente de cabrona, para evitar que les involucren.
> ...



Mis apuestas iniciales iban por ahi.
Pero, no encontraron nada de eso en el pc? Sin embargo encontraron lo dw los suicidios ...y lo dwl tlf encwndido despues y hacer una llamada a lo de decesos? Lo haria su asesino para despistar? 
Me parece que hasta que no salga el currpo y sea examinado, esta muy abierto todo.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Qué más da?




no se.......
 

en la nota que dejes le dices que tu coleccion porno se la das al investigador privado.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> La policia puede recuperar trazos de cosas y rescatar archivos, que ni que hayas pasado el ccleaner, 10 veces.



pero no puede recuperar discos duros hechos trocitos.  
ademas tampoco tienen incentivo de revisarlo
ya que no hay delito alguno
es que odio los fisgones.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> Como estoy en plan marujo/cotilla/dominguero os traigo material. Creo que le iban las tías y está en algún país lejos de aqui.
> En su Facebook no se ven sus amistades pero hay dos fotos de aviones, una dentro de la cabina del piloto. La impresión que me ha dado es que quería volar lejos llevando el rumbo de su propia vida.
> Tiene likes en las fotos de dos petardillas extranjeras. ¿Estará con alguna?
> ¿Algún voluntario para escribir a alguna de ellas por si nos da una pista?





Para estar "en algún país lejos de aquí" viviendo la vida hace falta pasta, mucha pasta, suponiendo que lo tuviese, mover y gastarlo deja mucho rastro y no es el caso, no se ha mencionado nada al respecto.


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

Joder con la madre, que se busque a una muchacha y que se vayan a un piso suyo los dos juntos. 

Señora, que mañana viogenizan a su nene y se vuelve con usted, mientras la torda se queda en su casita, usted calladita.


----------



## Funci-vago (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> He encontrado este documento de la madre hablando en el programa de Paco Lobatón, id al final para escuchar el audio que le manda al hijo: Programa Paco Lobatón
> 
> No tiene desperdicio
> 
> El zénit es cuando dice que "di mi vida por ti porque me expuse a morirme", osea suena tan tan de madre narcisista loca psicópata, es que casi puedo verla con el batín y los rulos y al hijo en pijama con el Colacao mientras le repite la frase como un mantra una y otra vez. Y eso de que se llama "Félix José" pero ella le llama "Guille"? Madre mía cuanta tela que cortar aquí. Al final casi fue un alivio que desapareciera porque aquí se estaba gestando un Norman Bates de libro.



Lo he escuchado y da muy mal rollo esa mujer. Ella misma lo dice "sabias que eras mi vida.... no tenía más cosas". 

Creo que el chaval estaba morido por dentro. Si no tenía amigos que lo sacaran de la doritocueva, se fue apagando poco a poco. 

Puede que fuera de cruising y saliera mal, no se puede descartar, pero también puede que estuviera hasta los cojones de todo y sin ganas de seguir. Lo cual es triste, porque con curro podría haber mandado a la madre a freír espárragos y por lo menos intentar vivir.


----------



## bice (11 Dic 2022)

La teoría del @eLPERRO sobre el piso alquilado está bien construída pero aquí mis peros. Si ese piso existe, no creéis que la policía forense hubiese empezado la investigación por ahí? Creéis que una banda de chaperos magrebíes o colombianos iban a matar a este chico sin que nadie los viese y sin dejar ni un sólo rastro o huella del homicidio en el piso? Al menos algo que confirmase que estuvieron ahí y que pasó algo aunque no encontrasen el cuerpo. Pienso ahora en algunos casos recientes que ha habido de prostitución, consumo de drogas y posterior asesinato y los pillaron en seguida, aunque luego tardaron en encontrar el cuerpo etc.

A mi esta teoría no me cuadra por esto, ese piso de existir sería una mina de información, lo que aquí parece es que este hombre se ha esfumado sin dejar rastro.


----------



## Funci-vago (11 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> _"La empresa de ciberseguridad Lazarus, que ha trabajado en la investigación de los crímenes de *Diana Quer y Marta del Castillo*, ha rastreado los dispositivos electrónicos de Félix Esquerdo, que llevaba muchos años con el PC como casi único refugio vital.
> El farmacéutico era un habitual de un célebre foro de suicidio alojado en la deep web y también de *Forocoches*, donde unos días_* antes de desaparecer lanzó una pregunta sobre los trámites para cambiar el testamento antes de su muerte. Este hecho provocó algunos mensajes de apoyo". *
> 
> 
> ...



Pues blanco y en botella. Pobre chaval


----------



## fennando (11 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Para estar "en algún país lejos de aquí" viviendo la vida hace falta pasta, mucha pasta, suponiendo que lo tuviese, mover y gastarlo deja mucho rastro y no es el caso, no se ha mencionado nada al respecto.



Estaba mirando Stalkface para espiar legalmente las fotos y los comentarios que hace en otras páginas pero ya parece que no funciona. Me enteré de unos cuernos gracias a este programa.


----------



## olalai (11 Dic 2022)

tnkt dijo:


> Yo me fui pronto de casa a malvivir o bienvivir según se vea.
> Mis padres ahora están bien pero la sola idea de que cuando no lo estén tendré que volver allí a cuidarles y perder mi independencia me martiriza.
> No quiero pensarlo y sin embargo lo pienso a diario, es algo que me atormenta.
> Una cosa es tener tu familia hecha y llevarte a la agüela a vivir contigo y tu familia y otra muy distinta ser un adolescente de 35 conviviendo con ella en soledad. Pobre hombre, ojalá esté bien y haya encontrado su camino solo.



De eso huyen muchas familias hechas de hoy, de sumar más trabajo y supuesto conflicto añadiendo el abuelo al pack familiar. Los solteros pueden dedicar más tiempo a los mayores si estan cerca y les quieren, claro.
Tampoco es agobiarse con el envejecimiento de los padres, ni todos caen enfermos ni tiene por qué ser una cuidadora algo descartable...


----------



## Buey con odio (11 Dic 2022)

utRijhz dijo:


> Conociendo los datos que da la policía, el investigador privado, el rastro en el foro de suicidio, sus hilos en forocoches y a su madre progenitora, criadora y creadora. Es evidente que o se ha suicidado o ha desaparecido voluntariamente. La hipótesis de quedar con una puta o un chapero de una app y acabar siendo robado y asesinado es casi imposible viendo el perfil del desaparecido.



Lo que sabemos a ciencia cierta: 35 años, viviendo con tu madre, todo el día encerrado con el PC, asqueado de la vida, con dinero ahorrado... ¿Si este no es el perfil, cuál es? Que es cierto que timadores hay muchos y gente dispuesta a liquidarte no tantos. Y que hay que tener muy mala suerte para tropezarte con ellos, pero yo creo que el perfil lo da completamente. 

Lo que es imposible es pasar de que te hagan el colacao todos los días a convertirte en D. B. Cooper y ejecutar la fuga perfecta. Que ojalá sea así y Felix José se esté descojonando leyendo todo esto, pero no lo veo.


----------



## naburiano (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No tiene por qué. Teniendo una madre tan neuras que le husmea todo seguramente llevase la procesión por dentro.
> 
> Yo creo que suicidio.
> Pero quiero pensar que se fue con una scort y no quiere volver. Aunque si fuese eso ya sabrían si ha tocado la pasta o si tiene una segunda cuenta bancaria aparte. .
> ...



En un documental sobre desapariciones, escuché a un policía que decía eso, que hay gente que lo que hace es desaparecerse, no tiene porque haberse suicidado, ni tiene porque haber sido asesinado o secuestrado. Puede perfectamente haberse ido.

Las otras cosas que he mencionado, también.


----------



## Stock Option (11 Dic 2022)

La vida del forero medio que invierte un fin de semana en especular sobre la desaparición de un forero medio 

BRVTAL.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287288
> 
> ...



Sobre la emancipación, ¿Pero cómo se puede extrañar nadie de que la gente no se emancipe con menos de 20, con menos de 25 y hasta con menos de 30?

¿Cómo lo van a hacer? ¿De qué van a vivir?
Lo harían si no les quedara otra. Malvivirían trabajando y esforzándose para ir mejorando (o prostituirse y braguetazos)
Eso supondría dejar de lado la sopa boba y los lujetes que se pueden dar si viven con los padres. Y es lo que hacen.

Con un sistema de políticos títeres ladrones engañabobos, que saquea a la sociedad, no hay más opciones. Y vamos a peor. Ya están trayendo el reemplazo de fuera. Ya vemos el resultado y el futuro que acecha.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pero es verdad que en valencia se mata mas
> 
> tipo el de alcacer
> 
> ...



Pon enlaces tío.


----------



## estupeharto (11 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mis apuestas iniciales iban por ahi.
> Pero, no encontraron nada de eso en el pc? Sin embargo encontraron lo dw los suicidios ...y lo dwl tlf encwndido despues y hacer una llamada a lo de decesos? Lo haria su asesino para despistar?
> Me parece que hasta que no salga el currpo y sea examinado, esta muy abierto todo.



Habría que investigar a los que investigan. A saber


----------



## Euron G. (11 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287407
> 
> ¿Habeis visto esta foto?
> Pobre chaval, le vestía de niña.
> Como una puta cabra la maruja.



El tema de las madres solteras que están como una puta regadera daría para tesis doctoral. Terrorífico.


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> En un documental sobre desapariciones, escuché a un policía que decía eso, que hay gente que lo que hace es desaparecerse, no tiene porque haberse suicidado, ni tiene porque haber sido asesinado o secuestrado. Puede perfectamente haberse ido.
> 
> Las otras cosas que he mencionado, también.



Si se ha ido. Cómo sobrevive?
Una cuenta bancaria extra debe tener.

Con lo neuras y controladora que era la madre me cuesta creer que tuviese una segunda cuenta aparte en algún banco online extranjero. Porque esa mujer seguro que hasta se sabía de memoria la ropa de él. Yo creo que le debía controlar todo. 

Pero pongamos que si. Qué tenía una.

A la hora de contratar a los investigadores digo yo que si han mirado el ordenador y tal habrán encontrado algun dato de ello. No? Aunque bueno si son los mismos que los de Marta del Castillo .... Pues no van a descubrir nada....

Lo que si es llamativo es eso de que el móvil se encendió 2 veces.

Es decir si se suicidó, parece que lo estuvo meditando como 1 mes o así. Y para qué encenderia el móvil 2 veces? Si se sabe que si se hace eso te pueden rastrear. Para dejar constancia de que se ha matado en el parque natural ese?


----------



## brickworld (11 Dic 2022)

Os dais cuenta conforeros que este hilo sigue vivo porque somos los únicos que nos preocupa este pobre Félix? 

NO HA SALIDO EN NINGUN MAS MIERDA EN PRIMERA PLANA

Si hubiera sido un papo estaría NONSTOP en los mass mierda como estuvo diana quer y otras tantas... EL HOMBRE SE HA CONVERTIDO EN ALGO PEOR QUE UN PERRO  
Este tío o esta suicidado o le han asesinado vilmente pero NINGUN PUTO POLICÍA O ESTAMENTO PUBLICO MUEVE UN DEDO

Está claro que no se ha ido pero se porque no hay movimiento de cuentas bancarias ni ostias y tampoco que sea centro de atención de ninguna secta... 

Peor que un perro ya lo digo o eres papo o nadie te buscará si desapareces


----------



## brickworld (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Si se ha ido. Cómo sobrevive?
> Una cuenta bancaria extra debe tener.
> 
> Con lo neuras y controladora que era la madre me cuesta creer que tuviese una segunda cuenta aparte en algún banco online extranjero. Porque esa mujer seguro que hasta se sabía de memoria la ropa de él. Yo creo que le debía controlar todo.
> ...



Que no joder que el encendido del teléfono fue un tema del investigador privado seguro que para sacarle pasta a la madre 

Se activó a la Guardia Civil de Baeza, "incluso me llamaron diciendo que había aparecido la mochila de mi hijo". Resultó no ser de él. "Contacté con el encargado del caso, de la Policía Nacional, me dijo que la mochila era de otra persona, que ya se la habían entregado al dueño". A los encendidos del teléfono tampoco le dieron credibilidad. "No era cierto nada de lo que aportó esa investigación".

Si lo hubiese sido los perro de la guardia civil lo hubiesen dicho pero si hay gentuza que te saca la junta de la trocola como no va haber investigadores que se inventen trocolas para seguir sacando pasta 

O esta suicidado o ha sido asesinado por alguien pero como he dicho antes HA NADIE LE IMPORTA UN COJON DE PATO PORQUE NO TIENE PAPO


----------



## Silluzollope (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> La teoría del @eLPERRO sobre el piso alquilado está bien construída pero aquí mis peros. Si ese piso existe, no creéis que la policía forense hubiese empezado la investigación por ahí? Creéis que una banda de chaperos magrebíes o colombianos iban a matar a este chico sin que nadie los viese y sin dejar ni un sólo rastro o huella del homicidio en el piso? Al menos algo que confirmase que estuvieron ahí y que pasó algo aunque no encontrasen el cuerpo. Pienso ahora en algunos casos recientes que ha habido de prostitución, consumo de drogas y posterior asesinato y los pillaron en seguida, aunque luego tardaron en encontrar el cuerpo etc.
> 
> A mi esta teoría no me cuadra por esto, ese piso de existir sería una mina de información, lo que aquí parece es que este hombre se ha esfumado sin dejar rastro.



A ver, la teoría del robo se cae por su propio peso, nadie ha echado en falta ni un euro ni joyas ni nada de nada. Y si fuera tráfico de órganos… es un tipo que no tenia pinta de cuidarse nada y pesaba 100kg, no es el donante ideal si te pones a buscar órganos a la carta.
Para mi hay tres opciones, de la más improbable a la más plausible:
- Los conocidos y la ruta existieron, el tipo se despeñó y se mató y los acompañantes además de ser unos hijos de puta sabían que nadie les conocía y le dejaron allí abandonado para quitarse de movidas.
- Se largo a iniciar una nueva vida. Como una hormiguita estuvo metiendo pasta en una cuenta a escondidas de su madre y cuando tuvo todo listo se fue sin mirar atrás y no quiere volver a saber nada de nadie.
- Se suicido, cuidandose muy bien de que no le encontraran para joder todo lo que pudiera a la persona que el pensaba que le habia jodido la vida.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (11 Dic 2022)

El hecho de que no haya movimientos en su cuenta no significa que no tenga dinero para huir. A lo mejor tenía ahorros en criptomonedas y se ha marchado a otro país a empezar de nuevo, ojalá sea eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Os acordáis del hinformatico vasco incel que quedó con una panchita a hacer el delicioso y acabó fileteado?....



Fileteado no, lo enterraron VIVO.


----------



## brickworld (11 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> A ver, la teoría del robo se cae por su propio peso, nadie ha echado en falta ni un euro ni joyas ni nada de nada. Y si fuera tráfico de órganos… es un tipo que no tenia pinta de cuidarse nada y pesaba 100kg, no es el donante ideal si te pones a buscar órganos a la carta.
> Para mi hay tres opciones, de la más improbable a la más plausible:
> - Los conocidos y la ruta existieron, el tipo se despeñó y se mató y los acompañantes además de ser unos hijos de puta sabían que nadie les conocía y le dejaron allí abandonado para quitarse de movidas.
> - Se largo a iniciar una nueva vida. Como una hormiguita estuvo metiendo pasta en una cuenta a escondidas de su madre y cuando tuvo todo listo se fue sin mirar atrás y no quiere volver a saber nada de nadie.
> - Se suicido, cuidandose muy bien de que no le encontraran para joder todo lo que pudiera a la persona que el pensaba que le habia jodido la vida.



No joder olvidaos de la nueva vida si para abrir una puta cuenta y mantenerla activa te obligan al DNI y está auditado quebos pensáis que se fue con la mochila llena de billetes adonde? A otra parte de España y vive sin identificación y únicamente en cash?

Porque la opción de la salida por avión ES IMPOSIBLE AL MENOS DENTRO DE EUROPA y no me lo veo huyendo a Marruecos y de ahí saltando a otro país obviando el tema del pasaporte que si no lo encontraron lo hubiesen dicho


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> El tema de las madres solteras que están como una puta regadera daría para tesis doctoral. Terrorífico.






jajaja puto friki asocial, ni novia ni hijos tienes, se nota...

ese vestido es muy comun en niños pequeños, sobre todo en los años 80/90 que es la edad que tiene este chico, mi hermano tiene 39 años y tiene fotos de bebe/niño pequeño con babis parecidos y yo que tengo 13 años menos que el no tengo esos vestido ... cosas de las modas, etc las cosas cambian

eres tonto del culo , en serio

la madre del chico lo haria lo mejro que podria, tenia tres casas, dinero, le daria una buena educacion.. el chico se podria haber ido a vivir solo , que para eso curraba, pero dudo que con su sueldo de aux de farmacia le diera para tener moto, pagar alquiler, vivir bien como vivia, viajar...

ese resentimiento que tienes no es bueno


----------



## brickworld (11 Dic 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> El hecho de que no haya movimientos en su cuenta no significa que no tenga dinero para huir. A lo mejor tenía ahorros en criptomonedas y se ha marchado a otro país a empezar de nuevo, ojalá sea eso.



Que no coño que no estamos hablando de un Jason Bourne si pidió ayuda en el ForoCoches para ver cómo quitaba a alguien de su herencia  como coño va a organizar una huida sin dejar rastro 

No os monteis películas es muy difícil escapar en avión sin dejar rastro ninguno y mucho más obtener otra identidad para escapar


----------



## bice (11 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> A ver, la teoría del robo se cae por su propio peso, nadie ha echado en falta ni un euro ni joyas ni nada de nada. Y si fuera tráfico de órganos… es un tipo que no tenia pinta de cuidarse nada y pesaba 100kg, no es el donante ideal si te pones a buscar órganos a la carta.
> Para mi hay tres opciones, de la más improbable a la más plausible:
> - Los conocidos y la ruta existieron, el tipo se despeñó y se mató y los acompañantes además de ser unos hijos de puta sabían que nadie les conocía y le dejaron allí abandonado para quitarse de movidas.
> - Se largo a iniciar una nueva vida. Como una hormiguita estuvo metiendo pasta en una cuenta a escondidas de su madre y cuando tuvo todo listo se fue sin mirar atrás y no quiere volver a saber nada de nadie.
> - Se suicido, cuidandose muy bien de que no le encontraran para joder todo lo que pudiera a la persona que el pensaba que le habia jodido la vida.



Yo me decanto por la tres. Creo que muchos de los que escriben sin entender por qué él se inventaría lo de la ruta y los amigos no saben cómo funciona la mente de alguien que es víctima de abuso toda su vida. No puede simplemente levantarse un día y marcharse sin más o simplemente salir y suicidarse sin dar explicación. Su mente, su alma y todo su ser están atrapados en las redes de manipulación de su madre, para poder salir de ahí aunque fuese momentáneamente necesitaba esa mentira, necesitaba apoyarse en algo que le permitiese dar el paso. No puedes simplemente levantarte y abandonar al abusador, es como si el abusador siguiera siempre contigo. Es por ello que se inventó esa historia, para poder escapar.


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> El tema de las madres solteras que están como una puta regadera daría para tesis doctoral. Terrorífico.



Off-topic de locas. Por tanto lo pongo en spoiler.



Spoiler



En mi trabajo hay una que tuvo mellizos con un hombre alcoholico que murió siendo ellos pequeños. Ella tiene la cara muy de vieja para tener 50 años (cuerpo muy delgado y viste a lo punki, pelo violeta etc. Parece una bruja). Yo sospecho que le daba a la botella también antaño. Hoy en día fuma cada 20 min por lo menos y a penas come.

Los mellizos tienen 20 años. Ella se entromete en sus relaciones. Y lo cuenta todo en el trabajo. (Es demasiado abierta esa tía a cualquiera le cuenta todo).

En cuanto a sexo habla con ellos abiertamente. Se entromete en las relaciones con las chicas. Uno de los hijos cuando cortó la relación de 6 meses con una chica. Fue la madre la que habló con ella pidiéndole que dejase a su hijo en paz y la que le devolvió las cosas. Osea el hijo.... No tuvo que hacer nada... Subrealista.
También que ella compra los condones a sus hijos. De vacaciones que siempre suele ir a un chalet a parasitar a unos amigos (farda de no tener ni que pagar comida, a mi me daría vergüenza) que viven en no se dónde y tienen piscina etc y se vinieron la novias de los chicos también.

Les busco piso a los hijos. Uno vive solo en una ratonera más pequeña que mi zulo.
El otro se quedo en el piso original, solo. Ambos trabajan en arreglar ascensores y esas movidas que no sé. Ella dijo que quería ponerles ya a los 18 a trabajar y que se indepenizasen.

Es contradictorio. Se entromete en todo lo de los hijos, parejas, trabajos etc pero luego quiere que sean independientes porque les intenta buscar a cada uno un piso

Ella se marchó a vivir con su nueva pareja tras 3 años de relación sin vivir juntos (que es el señor que viene a leer el gas de los radiadores. Surgió la chispa y se enamoraron) a otra casa. Pero discutío 5 meses después con ese señor entonces ahora está de nuevo con el otro hijo en el piso original.

Y todo esto me entero porque cuenta todo en el curro. Y está de un humor de perros y tenemos que tener empatía. Cuando a nadie nos importa su puta vida.


La madre del chico con el que salió la hermana de un conocido. Lo mismo.

Se fueron de viaje (23 años los del grupo) a Canarias: ella, el novio, el hermano de ella. Y se vino... Quién más???? La madre de él. Madre soltera cuyo marido también alcohólico y muerto y que la zurraba y tal. Todo eso pasó hace milenios pero ahí sigue el drama. Y se punto con 50 años al grupo. Y fumaba porros con el hermano de la novia. Y se hizo un tatuaje en el culo.
La pareja vivían juntos desde hace los 18 osea ponle mínimo 4 años. Y la madre de él venía cada poco a joder a la casa. Porque se sentía sola y tal y cual.

Ella acabó dándole la patada a él. Entre otras razones el coñazo de la suegra.



La verdad lo mejor es buscar a una pareja cuyos padres no existan, no haya contacto o si existen sean gente normal. Y no de esas madres metomeentodo.


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Lo he escuchado y da muy mal rollo esa mujer. Ella misma lo dice "sabias que eras mi vida.... no tenía más cosas".
> 
> Creo que el chaval estaba morido por dentro. Si no tenía amigos que lo sacaran de la doritocueva, se fue apagando poco a poco.
> 
> Puede que fuera de cruising y saliera mal, no se puede descartar, pero también puede que estuviera hasta los cojones de todo y sin ganas de seguir. Lo cual es triste, porque con curro podría haber mandado a la madre a freír espárragos y por lo menos intentar vivir.




hijo unico, mujer de dinero, idiomas, viajes, varias casas...

la madre tenia al hijo entre algodones, le daba todo pero seguramente estaba demasiado volcada encima del chaval y eso aunque las madres lo hagn a bien, muchas veces no es bueno, .....por la cara que tiene ese tio estaba muerto por dentro

pero que estuviera gordo, que no se relacionara con nadie, que no hiciera deporte, que no tuviera pareja...es culpa de su madre tambien??

vamos a ver anda que no hay madres pesadas( mi vieja por ejemplo) y mi hermano tiene hijos, casado yo tengo novia, amigos,etc

mejor una vieja que pase del hijo y le diga que se large de casa que tiene 34 años, no??

no vale echarle toda la culpa a la señora, que si, que tiene pinta que su hijo era su obsesion,


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no se.......
> 
> 
> en la nota que dejes le dices que tu coleccion porno se la das al investigador privado.



Es que me importa bastante poco la verdad. Mi porno es bastante normalito.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Dic 2022)

Mucho me temo que el pobre Félix descansa bajo tierra en algún lugar desconocido.

Cuidado pues con las conductas de riesgo, especialmente la de quedar con gente que no conoces.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Si se ha ido. Cómo sobrevive?
> Una cuenta bancaria extra debe tener.
> 
> Con lo neuras y controladora que era la madre me cuesta creer que tuviese una segunda cuenta aparte en algún banco online extranjero. Porque esa mujer seguro que hasta se sabía de memoria la ropa de él. Yo creo que le debía controlar todo.
> ...



Para despistar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Joder con la madre, que se busque a una muchacha y que se vayan a un piso suyo los dos juntos.
> 
> Señora, que mañana viogenizan a su nene y se vuelve con usted, mientras la torda se queda en su casita, usted calladita.



Todas las madres te sueltan esas cosas, al mismo tiempo que te dicen que cuidado con las mujeres que son muy malas.


----------



## WasP (11 Dic 2022)

Como misterio es bastante interesante... No me atrevo a especular sin más info, haría falta investigar ese ordenador a fondo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En mi trabajo hay una que tuvo mellizos con un hombre alcoholico que murió siendo ellos pequeños. Ella tiene la cara muy de vieja para tener 50 años (cuerpo muy delgado y viste a lo punki, pelo violeta etc. Parece una bruja). Yo sospecho que le daba a la botella también antaño. Hoy en día fuma cada 20 min por lo menos y a penas come.
> 
> Los mellizos tienen 20 años. Ella se entromete en sus relaciones. Y lo cuenta todo en el trabajo. (Es demasiado abierta esa tía a cualquiera le cuenta todo).
> 
> ...



Dices que lee contadores de gas y saltó la chispa.
Joder qué susto.


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todas las madres te sueltan esas cosas, al mismo tiempo que te dicen que cuidado con las mujeres que son muy malas.



Pero la de mi chico no es así... la de mi chico es buena... 

Hasta que ZASCA el nene al calabozo y no deja que ni su hijo ni la propia abuela vean a los hijos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Lo he escuchado y da muy mal rollo esa mujer. Ella misma lo dice "sabias que eras mi vida.... no tenía más cosas".
> 
> Creo que el chaval estaba morido por dentro. Si no tenía amigos que lo sacaran de la doritocueva, se fue apagando poco a poco.
> 
> Puede que fuera de cruising y saliera mal, no se puede descartar, pero también puede que estuviera hasta los cojones de todo y sin ganas de seguir. Lo cual es triste, porque con curro podría haber mandado a la madre a freír espárragos y por lo menos intentar vivir.



Por eso es importante irte de casa, aunque sea solo. La madre, que se busque amigas. Pasados los 30 pocos amigos te quedan ya, y la mayoría están secuestrados por sus mujeres e hijos.
Hay muchas cosas que no cuadran, pero al menos a mí, me queda claro que está muerto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Pero la de mi chico no es así... la de mi chico es buena...
> 
> Hasta que ZASCA el nene al calabozo y no deja que ni su hijo ni la propia abuela vean a los hijos.



Las madres y las nueras se suelen llevar a matar.


----------



## Decimus (11 Dic 2022)

Que manía con relacionarse joder.

Hay gente que es más asocial que otra.

¿Por qué hay que buscar el contactgo humano mas allá del necesario? (trabajo, sexo etc.)

Se está mejor solo. En un mundo de lobos.


----------



## valensalome (11 Dic 2022)

Y dando por hecho que el último mensaje lo escribiera el,... Aunque supongo que todas estas preguntas estarán siendo investigadas o eso quiero pensar.


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> No joder olvidaos de la nueva vida si para abrir una puta cuenta y mantenerla activa te obligan al DNI (....)



Dentro de España, le pillan. Pero fuera ?? Quizá se larga sin problemas.

Se nos cuela gentuza todos los días buscada por el interpol y que viajan hasta con el pasaporte real sin problemas.....


Si se coló en Alemania hace 10 años o así un mata gatos y mata-hombres después. Un americano que publicaba videos de esos matando animales y luego personas y por Facebook descubrieron su identidad e incluso avisaron a la policía diciendo quién era, que ropa llevaba y cuando más o menos viajaría.

El tipo llegó a Berlín y sabéis quién ayudó en su detención ? Un inmigrante de Paquistán que tenía un locutorio y tenía como hobby mirarse todos los días los anuncios de los más buscados internacionalmente. Y se dio cuenta que un cliente era uno de ellos..... Y le trató de forma normal, se quedó ahí 30 min usando internet y mientras la policía alemana fue en camino y le detuvo.

El tipo había pasado mínimo una noche en Berlín. En casa de un gayer vía tinder que por suerte no mató. Y quién lo encontró? El paquistaní del locutorio.

Entró y salió de los aeropuertos sin problemas. Creo que ni se cambió la ropa.


----------



## brickworld (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Dentro de España, le pillan. Pero fuera ?? Quizá se larga sin problemas.
> 
> Se nos cuela gentuza todos los días buscada por el interpol y que viajan hasta con el pasaporte real sin problemas.....
> 
> ...



Pero estás hablando de un tipo que quizás no tenía una orden de desaparición o detención en Alemania, no sé cómo funcionará el caso de personas desaparecidas pero entiendo que lo mínimo es meterlos en una BBDD que se cuadre con las BBDD de aeropuertos con su pasaporte y si localizado en algún tránsito aéreo salte alguna notificación 

Pero vamos sigo diciendo que si no hubiesen encontrado el pasaporte lo hubiesen dicho a la madre y cerrado el caso pero no sé menciona en ninguna noticia

Y si hubiese intentado sacarlo de nuevo volvemos a mi primer punto entiendo que las denuncias de desaparición están controladas en esos casos mínimo para decirle al denunciante que tal persona ha renovado el DNI o pasaporte más allá de eso no tendrían obligación pero al menos comunicarlo al denunciante de la desaparición 

Sigo diciendo que su hubiese utilizado DNI o pasaporte para saltar a otro país ya se lo hubiesen comunicado a la madre al menos para cerrar el caso pero no ha sido así por lo que está abandonado como un perro ya sea suicidado o asesinado

Edito que no hay mucha info pero parece que al menos los mossos (y entiendo que la nacional tb) comunican la denuncia a la policía de Schengen otra cosa es que el proceso este informatizado que sería muy Paco que no estuviese... No digo que detengan al tipo en el embarque sino que al menos haya una trazabilidad de ese pasaporte o DNI 

Pero vamos más vale hombres de España que no o saquen los órganos ni que os entierren vivos... Porque a menos que sea como los fulanos del informático de Getxo que intentaron vender el Mercedes  acabáis olvidados como este pobre Félix


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las madres y las nueras se suelen llevar a matar.



Sip. Compiten por la atención del mismo macho.


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> (....)
> 
> pero que estuviera gordo, que no se relacionara con nadie, que no hiciera deporte, que no tuviera pareja...es culpa de su madre tambien??
> (....)
> ...



Esa madre es otro nivel. Yo tuve una parecida. Aunque los que me puteaban eran otros ya lo sabéis algunos foreros no me repito porque nos vamos a centrar en mi madre hoy de la que hasta ahora no he soltado la mierda. Aquí voy.

Es que los que no habéis tenido ningún familiar hijo de puta os cuesta imaginarlo.

Es la típica que tengas la edad que tengas te va a tratar siempre de la misma manera. Como si fueses subnormal.

Es la típica que si llevas hoy una camiseta naranja que ella desconoce te hace 40 preguntas. Qué donde te la compraste, que cuando, que por qué te gastas el dinero en esa camiseta.... se sabe de memoria toda la ropa que tienes. TODA. Y si cambias algo de sitio. También lo sabe. Si escondes algo., Lo sabe. Lo encuentra. Hurga. Husmea. Te huele para ver si has fumado.

Qué aunque tengas 1 millón de euros en el banco, te va a siempre convencer de que no te gastes el dinero para nada en nada. Ni siquiera en sacarte esa muela del juicio en el maxilofacial que te ha costado tener alergia a un antibiótico porque te está jodiendo 3 veces al año. .

Si te apuntas al gim o a un curso de lo que sea. Va a estar detrás mirando que asistas. Si un día no te encuentras bien por la razón que sea o quieres quedar con alguien. Aunque el curso lo estés pagando tu. Te va a dar por culo. Va a controlar cuando entras y cuando sales.

Yo como tenía cansancio crónico + encima que me presionen de esa manera, cuando repito son cosas que YO pagaba. Pues al final decidía no hacer nada.

En mi caso yo amenazaba "como sigas así NO salgo. Y punto ". Y ya se calmaba y dejaba de joder un rato, solamente claro.

Yo recuerdo irme a casa de una del colegio que no me interesaba para nada. Pero para tener donde estar 3 horas. Y a veces me emborrachaba. Y luego volvía a casa fingiendo haber ido al sitio tal. Y que he tenido que mentir también sobre quedadas pero de eso no daré más detalles porque me hace daño pensar en ello. Y me arrepiento de haber hecho muchas cosas solo para fingir salir y que dejasen de insultarme por ser como soy.

La típica que si vas a salir a la calle tienes que prepararte y todo de estrangis porque como te vea 1 hora antes arreglada te mata a preguntas y te marea. A mi me quitaban las ganas ya de salir a la calle.... "Y te acompaño? Deja que te acompañe" que no joder....
O si la quedada se pospone o cancela. Ya te va a estar jodiendo con que es tu culpa (sin saber nada). Por lo que alguna vez he tenido que salir y hacer paripé . Una vez me fui a una biblioteca 2 horas a echar el tiempo y Lugo volví a casa. Otra vez "que poco has estado en la calle no? Tan pronto???" "Fulana se encontraba mal y pues eso".

El estrés de salir. "Y a donde vas?. Con quién.? Te acompaño? Deja que te acompañe. Y cuando vuelves? Y como es que ya no sales hoy que ha pasado. A seguramente has hecho algo para que la persona cancele. Normal que no tengas amigos si es que de la manera que eres ... " Y luego de entrar "como que has venido tan pronto?" " Donde estuviste?" "Con quién?"
Una vez salí con 3 chicas y llamé diciendo que venía una hora más tarde. Y se puso mi madre a darme voces por teléfono diciendo que no me dejaría entrar en casa. Qué volviese YA. Y yo estaba en otra zona... Osea mínimo 30 min para volver. Tú sabes la vergüenza??? La gente oyendo los gritos por el móvil. Yo me empecé a marear de la vergüenza....acabe llorando. Una chica me dijo "menuda loca. Si no te deja entrar ya te quedas en mi casa"
Al volver 1 hora de gritos. De acusaciones "a saber si estuviste por ahí con alguno (follando se entiende)" y luego al sábado siguiente "y como es que no sales hoy??"

Horroroso. Tenía de aquella 14 años. Yo no pensaba en follar en esa época. Solo de darme revolcón. Pero mi madre yo que sé que coño vería en la televisión....mi madre siempre ha tenido la neura de que me quedase embarazada siendo menor de edad. Y nunca le di motivos porque no salía yo de casa a penas... Y las relaciones con chicos las he tenido muy breves y discretas para que no se entrometiesen. Porque si ya me jodían las amistades..... Imaginad.

Y yo repito que soy una persona sincera que me costaba mucho mentir. Prefería no contar cosas a mentir. Así que para mí era un estrés más fuerte que para alguien normal. Y a eso le sumas el cansancio vital. Ya ves tú. Fingir salir a la calle meterte en algún lado y volver. Solo para que la bruja esté feliz. Aunque nunca lo estará porque has llegado pronto..... Qué raro...

La típica que no puedes encerrarte en la habitación ni a tocarte la seta un rato porque entra sin avisar cada rato. Y te tienes que hacer "la paja" apoyándote contra la puerta o encajando la cama donde la puerta y colocándote tras la puerta. O de noche cuando la bruja duerme. Me da lo mismo lo que penséis de mi ya. He venido hoy a soltar la mierda y esto no es ni un 10% de la mierda que tengo dentro.

No te deja ordenar tus cosas (ordenar el armario tú, hacerte la cama tú. O si lo haces ya viene ella a revolverlo "porque no sabes".y a hacerlo ella). La típica que no deja que tu cocines algo (comprando tu las cosas) se va a entrometer tarde o temprano.

Si haces entrevistas laborales por teléfono o telellamada. Se va a poner a escuchar. Y luego a insultarte y machacarte "no te han cogido / no te van a coger porque has dicho esto y lo otro" no te dan consejos nunca. Solo te sacan a relucir errores o supuestos errores.
Una persona que desde los 21 NO trabaja. Viene a mostrarte tus errores y a malmeter de por qué no te han contratado.


Podría haberme ido 3 años antes al exilio. Pero me lo impedían. Me han estado poniendo la zancadilla. Pero por otro lado querían que yo ya me fuese de casa. Era un poco extraño. No quieren que te vayas pero a ratos si y te insultan por no tener empleo. Es tóxico de cojones. Porque ya no sabes que quieren de ti a parte de verte sufrir y retroalimentarse ellos.

He estado años teniendo ansiedad al hablar por teléfono. Qué por suerte por mi trabajo ya se me ha curado y hasta me gusta hablar algunos días por teléfono.

Al final el autoestima se va a la mierda. Y no logras ser autosuficiente. Yo cuando vuelvo a España vuelve toda esa mierda de manera que me paraliza y no sé ni qué hacer.

Lo pasé mal la última vez que fui que hice un hilo y doy las gracias a la gente que aguanto mi chapa por MP. Porque vamos. Yo no quiero volver ahí para nada.


Si cada vez que haces algo. Alguien te insulta (sin importar ya las circunstancia podrían incluso llamarte inútil en un entierro. ) Te dice que lo haces mal. O no te dice nada pero destruye lo que has hecho y lo vuelve a hacer la persona. Pues el autoestima se va a la mierda. Te conviertes en un ser sin vida. Qué ya no sabes ni caminar por la calle ante multitudes. Qué te da ansiedad todo. No es que seas tímido. Sino que vas temblando, tienes ansiedad. te mareas. Quieres irte a otro sitio pero no sabes cómo o no puedes. Sientes cansancio vital sin tener déficits de nada. No puedes subir escaleras sin ahogarte. Hacer algo de deporte te enferma....

Si tu madre sabe más o menos que estás en la casa de X persona que vive a 2 calles. Te vas a encontrar a tu madre si o si "de casualidad" porque va a salir por esa zona a caminar o al supermercado de enfrente.

Si tu madre sabe quiénes son tus amigos. Siempre va a sacar algo o a hablar mal de ellos sin importar que estén escuchando. Me ha tocado pedir perdón a gente por culpa de mi madre "oye que mi padre esté en la cárcel no me convierte en un mangante. Mientras esperaba en la puerta he escuchado que tu madre decía eso de mi". Esto me pasó en la casa de veraneo de pueblo de mierda que ahí se escucha todo. Y más veces pongo este ejemplo.

No te dejan ni un finde semana sola en casa. Nunca. Porque en el fondo tienen miedo de que te quites de enmedio o qué se yo......
Y si se van no te avisan de cuando vuelven para que así no puedas hacer nada de estrangis o invitar a nadie.


No hay nada peor que vivir con alguien que está todo el rato pendiente de lo que haces. De TODO. Si sales, entras, gastas, comes, cagas, de todo. Y que encima cuando cometes errores o creen que has cometido errores restregarte la mierda. Y a todas horas. Incluso aquel día que te levantas feliz, te lo arruinan.

Os acordáis de la crisis de 2007? A mi me insultaban y me llamaban unutil porque yo ya decía que encontrar trabajo era complicado.
La respuesta en mi casa es que yo no encontraba trabajo porque soy subnormal.

Hoy seguramente dirían que estoy pagando más caro el gas porque soy subnormal (ya que la inflacion y la guerra de Ucrania no existen.).

Dos ejemplos muy fáciles de ver que son acusaciones sin base. Porque la causa no depende de ti solamente. Son personas que logran que acabes creyéndote que todo es tu culpa. Y te lo recuerdan a diario. Cada minuto. En cada ocasión.


----------



## Silluzollope (11 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> No joder olvidaos de la nueva vida si para abrir una puta cuenta y mantenerla activa te obligan al DNI y está auditado quebos pensáis que se fue con la mochila llena de billetes adonde? A otra parte de España y vive sin identificación y únicamente en cash?
> 
> Porque la opción de la salida por avión ES IMPOSIBLE AL MENOS DENTRO DE EUROPA y no me lo veo huyendo a Marruecos y de ahí saltando a otro país obviando el tema del pasaporte que si no lo encontraron lo hubiesen dicho



Tú puedes abrir una cuenta en Luxemburgo y si no hay un delito economico la policía no va a ir a hacienda a preguntar y mucho menos a mover un dedo en otro país.


----------



## bice (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Esa madre es otro nivel. Yo tuve una parecida. Aunque los que me puteaban eran otros ya lo sabéis algunos foreros no me repito porque nos vamos a centrar en mi madre hoy de la que hasta ahora no he soltado la mierda. Aquí voy.
> 
> Es que los que no habéis tenido ningún familiar hijo de puta os cuesta imaginarlo.
> 
> ...



Qué bien lo has descrito. Esto es lo que le pasaba a este pobre chico, sólo necesité leer la entrevista de la madre para identificar a un ser del averno como el que describes, hay muchas y se les da muy bien aparentar ser ángeles de cara a la galería pero a los que las hemos experimentado no nos engañan. Este chico es una víctima de su madre y su única salida fue desaparecer y creo que para siempre.


----------



## Remero premium (11 Dic 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> El levante español es pródigo en desapariciones misteriosas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk







__





¿Por qué hay TANTA MALDAD en la COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA?


Esta idea me viene a raíz del caso de la chica de Valencia cuyo asesino ha confesado que la descuartizó. ¿No pensáis que la Comunidad Valenciana es la región donde suceden más casos de crímenes horrendos, sórdidos y misteriosos? - Caso Bar España. - Redes pedófilas en Castellón. - Alcasser. -...




www.burbuja.info





Añadiría zona de gerona, toledo e islas canarias.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Si fuera una mujer ya habrian descifrado discos duros y llamado a google para que les diera las coordenadas. Habria multiples varones sospechosos y batidas por la zona. Este caso si no fuera por la madre no lo hubieran ni buscado



la policia a lo maximo que va a llegar es a 3 cosas:
uno, plantar evidencias si quieren incriminar a alguien
dos, pedirles a las empresas que les saquen todos los datos y les hagan un esquema (el clasico que trabaje otro)
tres, hacer una lista con todos los sospechosos, como si son 100 personas distintas, y pincharles el telefono durante 6 meses o asi a ver si por un casual confiesan
de hecho cuando antaño habia cabinas telefonicas habia algunas en lugares estrategicos que estaban pinchadas permanentemente 

no alcanzan a nada mas


----------



## Visilleras (11 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Pues deben estar todos locos la inmensa mayoria es casapapi a esas edades en hezpein
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287288
> 
> ...









Como puede verse en este curioso gráfico, los malvados hombres lo tienen más fácil que las mujeres... para variar




(Si, es sarcasmo)


----------



## valensalome (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Esa madre es otro nivel. Yo tuve una parecida. Aunque los que me puteaban eran otros ya lo sabéis algunos foreros no me repito porque nos vamos a centrar en mi madre hoy de la que hasta ahora no he soltado la mierda. Aquí voy.
> 
> Es que los que no habéis tenido ningún familiar hijo de puta os cuesta imaginarlo.
> 
> ...



Vamos, como los casados.


----------



## Petronilo (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Asi que yo creo que SI hubo cita. Pero que la cita no era con HAMIJOS sino una cita sexual, en el apartamento alquilado. Y aunque las hipotesis de fuga y suicidio esten ahi, la que tiene mas peso es la del asesinato por atraco, usando el follisqueo como trampa. Ya que hay montones de casos asi.*



Puede haber sido algo similar a esto, pero deshaciéndose del cadáver.
*Caso del médico desaparecido: envenenados con «popper», la droga del sexo.*








Caso del médico desaparecido: envenenados con «popper», la droga del sexo


El joven, de 29 años, estaba en casa de un enfermero del hospital de Alcalá de Henares, de 40, donde ambos trabajan



www.abc.es


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Expat (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> La madre es narcisista, que no soporta las verdades del detective que la dejan en mal lugar.
> El chaval tiene un cuadro depresivo que le ha llevado al suicidio, y que ha planificado durante mucho tiempo las formas de hacerlo (como lo del nitrógeno o lo de la deep web de suicidio), y pienso que su idea final es tirarse por algún sitio.
> 
> Simplemente llevaba mucho tiempo con esa depresión no diagnosticada y el suicidio fue la solución.



Se ve claramente que ese hombre no estaba bien. En todas las fotos esta como ido, sin vida, cara de depresivo... y su madre en las entrevistas que dio dice que lo veia animicamente bien y que estaba pasando por un buen momento vital. Luego suelta la mentira de que se llevaban bien y que estaban muy unidos. Esta mujer o no conocia bien al hijo, o se habia puesto una venda en los ojos para no aceptar que este no era feliz y que ademas tenian una relacion de mierda. Nada de lo que ella dice cuadra con lo que se ha ido descubriendo del hijo o simplemente con la impresion que uno pueda sacar viendo sus fotos con esos ojos apagados.


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Pero estás hablando de un tipo que quizás no tenía una orden de desaparición o detención en Alemania, no sé cómo funcionará el caso de personas desaparecidas pero entiendo que lo mínimo es meterlos en una BBDD que se cuadre con las BBDD de aeropuertos con su pasaporte y si localizado en algún tránsito aéreo salte alguna notificación
> (....)



El nombre y cara del matagatos y mata-hombres era visible en la web esa de gente que se busca internacionalmente. Por eso el paquistaní del locutorio le reconocio. Y el tipo tenía una cara también muy particular. No estamos hablando de un Mohamed estándar que todos te pueden parecer iguales

Qué luego en las fronteras no se controle es otro tema. Pero buscado estaba y la policía americana por colaboración ciudadana sabían que iba a aterrizar el día tal entre las horas x en un país europeo. Y que probablemente fuese Alemania.

Porque era un tipo que tenía otra cuenta donde fingía ser modelo o no se qué. Pero los de Facebook le tenían calado y sabían que él era el de los vídeos.
Vamos que el tipo se reía dando pistas con fotos y tal. Mientras que los de Facebook del grupo de turno intercambiaban información y le iban pillando y enviando la info a la policia


----------



## Visilleras (11 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> ¿Todos? Jolín, voy a morir también, jaja.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287631




El antepenúltimo mensaje pone "TERUEL en SEPTIEMBRE"



¿No han seguido esa "pista"?


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

De dónde sacais que el hombre este fuese homosexual? 

Si está lleno de gente incluso atractiva que no tiene pareja. Y con esa madre quien coño se va a acercar? 

Un tío con varias casas, un sueldo pero que vive con la madre. Ya puede ser Brad Pitt que ninguna se va a ir con él.


----------



## Visilleras (11 Dic 2022)

Ah, pero que el tío lleva 2 años desparecido.

Joder, me acabo de dar cuenta al ver esta entrevista 









Desaparece un joven de 34 años en Alicante que había quedado en una cita por internet


Félix José Esquerdo Rodríguez, de 34 años, desapareció en Alicante hace un mes. Le dijo a su madre que había quedado con alguien a través de las redes sociales y se le perdió la pista.




www.antena3.com


----------



## brickworld (11 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Tú puedes abrir una cuenta en Luxemburgo y si no hay un delito economico la policía no va a ir a hacienda a preguntar y mucho menos a mover un dedo en otro país.



Pero habría habido movimiento de cuentas y en los artículos no se menciona que hubiese hecho movimientos de pasta vamos lo hubiesen dicho y dar el caso por cerrado

Y todo parece indicar que las cuentas estaban intactas, vamos entiendo que ante una denuncia por desaparición la policía investigará cuentas y a menos que llevara todo en cash habría dejado algún rastro amén de movimientos en el espacio Schengen que no es que este tío fuese un Jason Bourne por lo que preguntaba en forocoches

Vamos que de estar vivito y coleando tiene pinta de estar en una secta (que igualmente dejaría algún rastro en el ordenador si es que no ha borrado datos y si la policía no es tonta ) que de estar huido


----------



## lamarmota (11 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> El antepenúltimo mensaje pone "TERUEL en SEPTIEMBRE"
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No han seguido esa "pista"?



Se fue con la madre unos días de vacaciones.


----------



## BeastMaker (11 Dic 2022)

Era Auxiliar de farmacia, un dato importante que habéis pasado por alto. Es venganza personal que no lo encuentre ni su madre. Lo tenía todo planeado y las dos conexiones puede ser perfectamente que no se acordara dónde quedaba el sitio de su tumba.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> La teoría del @eLPERRO sobre el piso alquilado está bien construída pero aquí mis peros. Si ese piso existe, no creéis que la policía forense hubiese empezado la investigación por ahí? Creéis que una banda de chaperos magrebíes o colombianos iban a matar a este chico sin que nadie los viese y sin dejar ni un sólo rastro o huella del homicidio en el piso?



Es que al piso no tuvieron ni por que llegar a subir. No se trata de que se lo cargaran en el piso. Sino el hecho de que existiera un piso, por que, para que, con que intencion


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

Buey con odio dijo:


> Lo que es imposible es pasar de que te hagan el colacao todos los días a convertirte en D. B. Cooper y ejecutar la fuga perfecta. Que ojalá sea así y Felix José se esté descojonando leyendo todo esto, pero no lo veo.



¿El que a alguien le haga el colacao su madre lo convierte en subnormal?

¿Si cambiamos el que se lo haga su madre, a que se lo haga su mujer, como se lo hacen al 99% de pacos de mierda de este pais, ya dejaria de ser subnormal?

¿Un multimillonario al que se lo hace la chacha tambien es subnormal?

¿No os dais cuenta de que los subnormales sois vosotros, con suposiciones de puto niño rata?


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿El que a alguien le haga el colacao su madre lo convierte en subnormal?
> 
> ¿Si cambiamos el que se lo haga su madre, a que se lo haga su mujer, como se lo hacen al 99% de pacos de mierda de este pais, ya dejaria de ser subnormal?
> 
> ...



!Ajo ajo....no pasa nada!
!Llama a mamá para que te haga un cola cao calentito y a dormir!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> A ver, la teoría del robo se cae por su propio peso, nadie ha echado en falta ni un euro ni joyas ni nada de nada



En serio yo creo que sois subnormales. ¿Pero que mierdas andais todo el rato con la misma puta monserga de bancos ni joyas, ni picasos en el retrete ni ostias?

¿Es que no estais hartos de ver titulares todos los putos dias de moronegros que te abren la puta cabeza por la calle pa quitarte el telefono?

Que hay miles de casos, MILES, de panchos y moronegros que usan las paginas de follisqueos para citarse con alguien en un rincon apartado pa comerse el rabo, y en lugar de dar rabo les dan un palazo y les quitan lo que lleven. Y muchas veces si el que recibe el palo se resiste, pues le abren la puta cabeza sin importarles


----------



## Persea (11 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Puede haber sido algo similar a esto, pero deshaciéndose del cadáver.
> *Caso del médico desaparecido: envenenados con «popper», la droga del sexo.*
> 
> 
> ...











Mueren dos sidosos después de practicar sexo anal toda la noche


José González El Daily Stormer 5 Mayo, 2018 Prohibir la perversión homosexual no es una cue...




web.archive.org


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Yo me decanto por la tres. Creo que muchos de los que escriben sin entender por qué él se inventaría lo de la ruta y los amigos no saben cómo funciona la mente de alguien que es víctima de abuso toda su vida. No puede simplemente levantarse un día y marcharse sin más o simplemente salir y suicidarse sin dar explicación. Su mente, su alma y todo su ser están atrapados en las redes de manipulación de su madre, para poder salir de ahí aunque fuese momentáneamente necesitaba esa mentira, necesitaba apoyarse en algo que le permitiese dar el paso. No puedes simplemente levantarte y abandonar al abusador, es como si el abusador siguiera siempre contigo. Es por ello que se inventó esa historia, para poder escapar.



¿Pero que ABUSADOR puto tarado de mierda? ¿Como cojones podeis estar inventando tamañas enfermedades mentales, si los putos enfermos mentales sois vosotros?


----------



## bice (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Pero que ABUSADOR puto tarado de mierda? ¿Como cojones podeis estar inventando tamañas enfermedades mentales, si los putos enfermos mentales sois vosotros?



Estamos teorizando en base a la info que tenemos, si te sientes aludido o algo tu sabrás qué problema tienes. Qué pesadilla de gente todo el tiempo intentando censurar las teorías y las elucubraciones de nuestras mentes. Amargados


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> Que manía con relacionarse joder.
> 
> Hay gente que es más asocial que otra.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que estar SIEMPRE solo tampoco es bueno. Pero es de subnormales esta modita de pretender tratar de loco y tarado a alguien simplemente porque le guste tener una vida mas tranquila y solitaria. Ademas que una vez mas, son putas elucubraciones. Es un tio de alicante que trabajaba en una farmacia de benidor. Con que todos los dias salia de su casa, se iba a otra ciudad, estaba el puto dia entero tratando con gente. ¿Que cojones sabe nadie realmente lo que hacia o dejaba de hacer? ¿Que tendria que largarse de borrachera y droga el viernes a las 3 y no volver hasta el domingo a las 21 para parecer normal a ojos de los subnormales?


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Estamos teorizando en base a la info que tenemos, si te sientes aludido o algo tu sabrás qué problema tienes. Qué pesadilla de gente todo el tiempo intentando censurar las teorías y las elucubraciones de nuestras mentes. Amargados



Los amargados sois los 3 o 4 niños rata subnormales que habeis por aqui, que odiais a vuestros padres como flanders y os estais inventando todo tipo de mierda sobre esa tia de la que no teneis ni puta idea. Sois igual que las tipicas brujas del coño 8M odiadoras de hombres, inventandose mierdas constantemente para criminalizar a los hombres, pero en version parribofica

Tarado de los cojones. Estais tratando a la maruja de loca cuando los locos sois vosotros


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

Por no leerme el hilo, cuales son las posibles teorías?

Si fuera una mujer de menos de 25 años estarían haciendo batidas por media España


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Esa madre es otro nivel. Yo tuve una parecida. Aunque los que me puteaban eran otros ya lo sabéis algunos foreros no me repito porque nos vamos a centrar en mi madre hoy de la que hasta ahora no he soltado la mierda. Aquí voy.
> 
> Es que los que no habéis tenido ningún familiar hijo de puta os cuesta imaginarlo.
> 
> ...



Has descrito a mi madre.

Si sales, ?que por qué sales tanto?

Si no sales ?que por qué no sales?

Si haces deporte con 18 años (?que coño vas a hacer a esa edad que sea mejor que el deporte?) ?que por qué haces tanto deporte?

Si quieres aprender informática ella quiere que aprendas inglés.

Si te gusta esta ropa, !que te tienes que poner esta otra que le gusta a ella!

Si quedas con una chica, !que menuda pinta de golfa!

Si no quedas con ninguna, !que a ver si vas a ser marica!

Si sacas buenas notas, !que que fácil debe ser lo que estás estudiando!

Si te sacas una oposición, que ahora vayas a por otra más difícil.

Me fui de casa con 19 años buscándome un trabajo en otra ciudad. Estuve un año sin volver a esa casa porque no la aguantaba.

Me ponía en ridículo delante de extraños (también lo hacía con mi padre)

Acabé por no volver a esa casa más que un par de semanas separadas al año, porque era imposible estar tranquilo allí más de una semana, porque pasada la novedad de tenerme allí no hacía sino tocarme los cojones.


He tenido que pasar hasta por el psicólogo y allí descubrí que todas mis neuras venían de ella. En cuanto salía su nombre yo explotaba a llorar, siendo yo el primer sorprendido, porque esto que ahora es tan obvio, el afectado no lo sabe. Necesitas a alguien con perspectiva para decírtelo.


Era un cáncer. El maltrato psicológico es PEOR que el físico, porque no se ve desde fuera ni deja marcas visibles, pero te hunde la autoestima y la percepción de ti mismo, y por tanto la percepción de ti que tienen los demás.

Y encima, a pesar de todo esto, te crea dependencia y la añoras cuando muere, !al mismo tiempo que sientes alivio y te sientes mal por ello!.





Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Has descrito a mi madre.
> 
> Si sales, ?que por qué sales tanto?
> 
> ...



Yo tuve combo. Ya he dicho hoy no lo he querido contar porque ya lo he contado en otros hilos. Tuve una madre así + dos hermanos cancerígenos..

Tu dices que te ponía en ridículo en público. Mi madre a ese extremo no llegaba. Ya que es tóxica pero no tanto. Es decir la madre del caso este es 10 veces más tóxica. Porque mi madre no me hubiese obligado a viajar con ella ni me esperaba para comer ni cosas que se han contado del hombre este.

A mi ya para ponerme en ridículo en público insultarme con monólogos algunos de 4 horas no exagero. Para eso ya estaban mis hermanos. Mi madre pasaba de todo "bah no se te puede decir nada". Mi padre venía follado del curro

El único que me quiere es mi padre. Por eso hago el esfuerzo de ir. Y me duele.

Y lo mismo que tú. Cuando me paso una movida laboral y explote con depresión. En la terapia me di cuenta de todo el daño que mi familia me había hecho y que me han cargado en el alma como se dice aquí 

Me exilié con 23. Pero ya digo yo ya quería irme antes a los 16 estaba todo el día pensando en irme


----------



## Furymundo (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que me importa bastante poco la verdad. *Mi porno es bastante normalito.*


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo tuve combo. Ya he dicho hoy no lo he querido contar porque ya lo he contado en otros hilos. Tuve una madre así + dos hermanos cancerígenos..
> 
> Tu dices que te ponía en ridículo en público. Mi madre a ese extremo no llegaba. Ya que es tóxica pero no tanto. Es decir la madre del caso este es 10 veces más tóxica. Porque mi madre no me hubiese obligado a viajar con ella ni me esperaba para comer ni cosas que se han contado del hombre este.
> 
> ...



Yo soy hijo único, y siempre eché de menos tener hermanos. !Al menos la mierda hubiera sido a repartir!

Era una loca de manual, una niña mimada, hija única que pretendía tener a todos a su alrededor controlados como a peleles.

En sus últimos años ya no iba a verla ni la llamaba, porque era oír su voz y ponerme enfermo.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Has descrito a mi madre.
> 
> Si sales, ?que por qué sales tanto?
> 
> ...



Joder, puedo repetir lo mismo: HAS DESCRITO A MI MADRE

Y también tuve que estar en terapia durante mucho tiempo.

En mi peor época pensé en quitarme de en medio. Por eso la noticia del chaval me llega bastaste. Es terrible si no eres tratado porque de la depresión al suicidio hay un paso.

Cuando te joden la autoestima desde que naces, y pasas por épocas tan delicadas como la adolescencia, donde estás forjando tu personalidad, y tienes un ser tan despreciable que lo único que hace es machacarte, llegas a los 30 queriéndote quitar de en medio. ¿Realmente te vas a preocupar de decir: querida mama, que me voy a suicidar? Que le den por culo, no dejo ni nota.

Como tengas en la cabeza los prejuicios sobre los sicólogos que no sirven para nada, y no te dejas ayudar, os digo que la salida es quitarte de en medio. 

Yo me reafirmo en el suicidio por estos motivos que alego y porque buscaba información sobre ello en Internet. Si hubiera quedado con alguien, lo hubieran sabido. Tan fácil como rastrear sus redes sociales y ver con quien ha quedado. ¿Es que esto no lo ha investigado ya la policía y los investigadores? 

Lo del alquiler del Airbnb, también podríamos tirar del hilo: ¿Lo pagó él o con más gente? ¿Cuánto tiempo lo alquiló? ¿Para que fue y dijo lo de vamos a hacer montañismo? Si hubo terceros implicados, ¿por qué no aparecieron en el airbnb si algunos tienen la tesis de quedada para follar? 

Yo creo que era todo una representación. Frente a su madre y terceros. Se tiró desde un barranco y a saber donde está el cuerpo y el móvil.


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> De dónde sacais que el hombre este fuese homosexual?
> 
> Si está lleno de gente incluso atractiva que no tiene pareja. Y con esa madre quien coño se va a acercar?
> 
> ...






Trabajar y tener dos casas no es garantia que vayas a follar ni encontrar novia, efectivamente.

Es más ni pareciendote como bien indicas a Brad pitt no es garantia de nada.

Para eso hay que tener actitud de buscar novia, y tener suerte, casualidad...estar en cierto entorno social...


----------



## tartesius (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Joder, puedo repetir lo mismo: HAS DESCRITO A MI MADRE
> 
> Y también tuve que estar en terapia durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Eso es la definición de narcisismo. Si tienes uno en la familia es devastador, hasta que no te alejas de él/ella no empiezas a tener vida.
Yo creo que el tipo este se inventó lo del grupo de desconocidos y se suicidó en el monte. Ahora se lo estarán comiendo las urracas.

Si su madre era realmente narcisista y lo tenía anulado y en un puño la solución estaba clara, y más teniendo trabajo e idiomas. Salir de ahí e irse a vivir lejos, cortando del todo el contacto si hiciera falta.


----------



## bice (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Joder, puedo repetir lo mismo: HAS DESCRITO A MI MADRE
> 
> Y también tuve que estar en terapia durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Es que aunque le dijeras que te vas a suicidar ¿de qué serviría? A este tipo de personas sus hijos les dan igual, no los quieren, esto es lo más duro de comprender de este tipo de perfiles. Si le importa que te quites de en medio es porque tendría que buscar otra víctima para parasitar y en la que focalizar sus obsesiones, pero por nada más.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Joder, puedo repetir lo mismo: HAS DESCRITO A MI MADRE



Y como siempre en este puto pozo de mierda, lo que haceis es PROYECTAR

Como vosotros odiais a vuestra madre, pues eh, por que no inventaros el que una puta desconocida es vuestra madre y proyectar en ella todos vuestros odios y complejos, dejando de lado las pruebas mas logicas

Como las brujas del coño que odian a su padre, o estan acomplejadas por las calabazas de su primer novio, y se convierten en odiadoras de hombres inventandose mil mierdas sobre todos par descargar sus rabietas


----------



## bice (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y como siempre en este puto pozo de mierda, lo que haceis es PROYECTAR
> 
> Como vosotros odiais a vuestra madre, pues eh, por que no inventaros el que una puta desconocida es vuestra madre y proyectar en ella todos vuestros odios y complejos, dejando de lado las pruebas mas logicas
> 
> Como las brujas del coño que odian a su padre, o estan acomplejadas por las calabazas de su primer novio, y se convierten en odiadoras de hombres inventandose mil mierdas sobre todos par descargar sus rabietas



Oye para ya, aquí la gente está hablando sinceramente de sus problemas y abriéndose en canal sobre temas muy delicados. Sino te interesa o no lo entiendes no lo leas pero RESPETA.


----------



## valensalome (11 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Por no leerme el hilo, cuales son las posibles teorías?
> 
> Si fuera una mujer de menos de 25 años estarían haciendo batidas por media España



resumiendo:
el debate se centra sobre si el desaparecido tiene la madre de psicosis o no. Siempre vivió bajo sus faldas , pero vamos yo ahí no veo nada más que el comportamiento de muchas madres solas e hijos solos , mutua dependencia emocional, interés por no verte solo en la vida, quizás comodidad por parte del hijo...
el pone unos mensajes bastante extraños de testamentos y de pocas ganas por la vida, pero claro aún dando por hecho de que el fuera el autor y no un posible asesino haciendose pasar por él(difícil lo se, pero no se debe descartar nada), pues como muchos de los mensajes que leemos aquí todos los días y siguen posteando.
a la madre le cuenta de una quedada con amigos para ir de excursión, pero es muy raro que alquile una habitación ...en fin huele a "pinchito" sin entrar en pormenores sexuales o inclinaciones es normal que no le ande contando a la "vieja" sus "aventuras", y desde entonces no se sabe nada abriéndose un debate sobre si se encontró con quien no debía, o realmente se suicido sin dejar rastro, o tomó las de villadiego


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)

Este hilo demuestra que la mayor mentira de la historia de la humanidad es que le tienes que perdonar TODO a tu madre solo por el hecho de ser tu madre, cuando muchas veces estas hijas de Satanás pagan con sus hijos lo que a su vez sus madres les hicieron.


----------



## Individuo soberano (11 Dic 2022)

Las raíces de la violencia: 12 puntos


Hace algunos años se comprobó científicamente que los traumas de la infancia repercuten destructiva e inevitablemente en la sociedad. Este conocimiento nos afecta a todos y debe —si se difunde adecuadamente— conducir a un cambio de fondo en nuestra sociedad, liberándola, sobre todo, de la ciega...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Dic 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Has descrito a mi madre.
> 
> Si sales, ?que por qué sales tanto?
> 
> ...


----------



## fachacine (11 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Y no se pueden rastrear su historial y últimas conversaciones telemáticas? o triangular las últimas posiciónes del teléfono?



La policía se lo tomaría más en serio si el desaparecido fuese mujer, no te quiero ni contar si además es negra, lesbiana e inmigrante


----------



## Jack Zero (11 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que el chaval está muerto. Posiblemente lo mataron ese o esos mismos con los que se citó. Además, por su lenguaje corporal y poses, posiblemente era homosexual, aunque sin salir del armario (a parte de depresivo).

Si se hubiera suicidado tarde o temprado habrían encontrado su cadáver en algún lugar. Y de momento no es el caso.


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

El tonto de las tres menos cuarto pasa puntual.

Vete a hacerte una paja y no molestes, cagón.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y como siempre en este puto pozo de mierda, lo que haceis es PROYECTAR



1) El investigador privado en el informe dijo que se llevaba mal con la madre
2) En los foros busca la forma de quitar a la madre como heredera universal y de lo mala que es la relación
3) Busca en la deep web información sobre el suicidio
4) Pregunta en foro coches algo de un invento relacionado con una sustancia química que casualmente puedes usarla para quitarte de enmedio.
5) La policía ni el investigador encontraron a esos supuestos amigos en los chats.

Una cosa es proyectar y otra es ver evidencias de un muy probable suicidio.


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Este hilo demuestra que la mayor mentira de la historia de la humanidad es que le tienes que perdonar TODO a tu madre solo por el hecho de ser tu madre, cuando muchas veces estas hijas de Satanás pagan con sus hijos lo que a su vez sus madres le hicieron.



Si no perdonas no puedes salir adelante. El odio no te deja vivir.


----------



## fieraverde (11 Dic 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Has descrito a mi madre.
> 
> Si sales, ?que por qué sales tanto?
> 
> ...



Su puta madre !!! Nunca mejor dicho .. Muy duro eso que cuentas.


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Es que aunque le dijeras que te vas a suicidar ¿de qué serviría? A este tipo de personas sus hijos les dan igual, no los quieren, esto es lo más duro de comprender de este tipo de perfiles. Si le importa que te quites de en medio es porque tendría que buscar otra víctima para parasitar y en la que focalizar sus obsesiones, pero por nada más.



Exacto. Realmente lo que le duele a este tipo de personas no es la muerte en sí, es que el pueblo de turno sepa el tema del suicidio y la gente tenga una mala opinión suya. Viven de cara a la galería.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)

Jack Zero dijo:


> Yo creo que el chaval está muerto. Posiblemente lo mataron ese o esos mismos con los que se citó. Además, por su lenguaje corporal y poses, posiblemente era homosexual, aunque sin salir del armario (a parte de depresivo).
> 
> Si se hubiera suicidado tarde o temprado habrían encontrado su cadáver en algún lugar. Y de momento no es el caso.



¿Madre controladora y posesiva y padre ausente y/o muerto? 

*HOMOSEXUAL*.


----------



## Epsilon69 (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Si no perdonas no puedes salir adelante. El odio no te deja vivir.



Lo sé. ¿Acaso no he querido perdonar a mi madre?

No puedo porque no me sale del corazón.

Lo siento, rayban00.

Lo siento, mamá.

Pero no puedo perdonarte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Si no perdonas no puedes salir adelante. El odio no te deja vivir.



Una cosa es perdonar y otra muy distinta no alejarte de esa persona tóxica que no va a cambiar.


----------



## Antiparticula (11 Dic 2022)

Recuerdo la noticia cuando salió hace dos años. Creo que salio en el programa de Susana Griso.
El único relato es que había quedado con unos. Pensé que se lo habrían cargado.

Ahora con esta nueva información de los escritos suicidas en forocoches. No sé. Si se suicidó, quizá una lumi a tiempo le pudo haber salvado la vida.

Lo fugarse a otro pais no lo veo.

Respecto al testamento es muy raro.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Oye para ya, aquí la gente está hablando sinceramente de sus problemas y abriéndose en canal sobre temas muy delicados. Sino te interesa o no lo entiendes no lo leas pero RESPETA.



Respeta tu a esa madre que ha perdido a su hijo, tarado de mierda, y no te inventes mierdas proyectando tus traumitas criminalizando a gente que no conoces 

TARADO


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Este hilo demuestra que la mayor mentira de la historia de la humanidad es que le tienes que perdonar TODO a tu madre solo por el hecho de ser tu madre, cuando muchas veces estas hijas de Satanás pagan con sus hijos lo que a su vez sus madres les hicieron.





Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo sé. ¿Acaso no he querido perdonar a mi madre?
> 
> No puedo porque no me sale del corazón.
> 
> ...





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una cosa es perdonar y otra muy distinta no alejarte de esa persona tóxica que no va a cambiar.



Yo desearía que mi madre resucitase solo durante una hora para escupirle a la cara mi desprecio, explicarle todo el daño que me hizo y largarme dando un portazo.

Sin antes hacer eso no me veo capaz de perdonarla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Joder, puedo repetir lo mismo: HAS DESCRITO A MI MADRE
> 
> Y también tuve que estar en terapia durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...



Pues ya somos 3. Yo no pasé por el psicólogo. Sabía cuál era el problema y que la solución era alejarme. La mejor decisión que he tomado en mi vida.
Ya cuando me fui a estudiar a otra ciudad me di cuenta de cual era el problema y poco a poco cada vez iba menos a casa. Cuando empecé a trabajar es cuando me largué definitivamente.


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo sé. ¿Acaso no he querido perdonar a mi madre?
> 
> No puedo porque no me sale del corazón.
> 
> ...



A mi me llevó años, muchos, y terapia, con recaídas.

Al final el odio se transforma en lástima. 

Mirar lo positivo, que lo hay, de lo que te ha aportado ese tipo de relación. Yo por ejemplo he sido muy independiente, nunca he querido ayuda de nadie porque ese tipo de relaciones te hacen desconfiar de la gente. Me he esforzado quizás más que el resto es tener lo que tengo porque sabes que no puedes pedir ayuda a papa y a mama, porque no están. La sicóloga me dijo que me había hecho a mi mismo y debía estar orgulloso de ello. A nivel de personalidad, tu mismo tienes que ir reconstruyéndote con lo que tienes, porque en tu familia no te han dada ese apoyo, esos andamios que te forjan como un hombre adulto.

También estudiar a la tóxica. Al final tratas con una persona que es muy infeliz, que posiblemente nunca ha sido feliz, que tiene mil problemas en el coco, que morirá así de infeliz y por eso va tratando así a los que le rodean: Un enfermo no tratado.

Claro que yo no tengo culpa de eso, pero te ha tocado, así es la vida. Yo creo que perdonar es recordar a una persona y no sentir odio.


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues ya somos 3. Yo no pasé por el psicólogo. Sabía cuál era el problema y que la solución era alejarme. La mejor decisión que he tomado en mi vida.
> Ya cuando me fui a estudiar a otra ciudad me di cuenta de cual era el problema y poco a poco cada vez iba menos a casa. Cuando empecé a trabajar es cuando me largué definitivamente.



Es la única solución realmente practica. Yo no me he movido de la ciudad, y vivo a 15 minutos. Pero yo puedo decidir cuando verla o no. 

Notas como al estar alejado te vas recomponiendo, mejorando el carácter, empiezas a sentirte bien contigo mismo, etc. Y todo eso se va en un suspiro en cuanto la tienes cerca 5 minutos.

Hoy me dijo de ir a almorzar. Vete al infierno y almuerza con el diablo mal parida


----------



## KUTRONIO (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Si no perdonas no puedes salir adelante. El odio no te deja vivir.



Bua mentira, aqui estoy yo viviendo a gustito esperando la venganza celestial contra la Gerente maloliente por sus menstruacciones (¡Cómo si se huiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) 

Ese día llegará y voy a ser super feliz, mientras seguimos viviendo tranquilamente con mis cosas


----------



## Miomio (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y como siempre en este puto pozo de mierda, lo que haceis es PROYECTAR
> 
> Como vosotros odiais a vuestra madre, pues eh, por que no inventaros el que una puta desconocida es vuestra madre y proyectar en ella todos vuestros odios y complejos, dejando de lado las pruebas mas logicas
> 
> Como las brujas del coño que odian a su padre, o estan acomplejadas por las calabazas de su primer novio, y se convierten en odiadoras de hombres inventandose mil mierdas sobre todos par descargar sus rabietas



No sé si lo habrán puesto antes, porque sólo leí la primera página y ya me vine a esta. 

Pero de otro foro (cotilleando) y haciendo referencia a los mensajes de su cuenta de forocoches: 

He leído información de este caso en otro foro. Han puesto pantallazos de los temas que había abierto en Forocoches. En uno decía que estaba aburrido de su vida, que estaba jodido anímicamente, que no le gustaba su trabajo, que en su casa se llevaba a matar (se refería a su madre porque vivían los dos solos) y que había pensado en irse y empezar de cero en otra parte, aunque también se le pasaba por la cabeza quitarse de enmedio. Esto lo escribió 4 días antes de su desaparición.

Un mes antes de ese mensaje pidió consejo en el mismo foro sobre cómo cambiar a la persona beneficiaria de su testamento. Decía que tenía a su madre en el testamento como heredera universal pero que quería quitarla porque no deseaba dejarle nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



El investigador disfrutaría con mi colección.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Esa madre es otro nivel. Yo tuve una parecida. Aunque los que me puteaban eran otros ya lo sabéis algunos foreros no me repito porque nos vamos a centrar en mi madre hoy de la que hasta ahora no he soltado la mierda. Aquí voy.
> 
> Es que los que no habéis tenido ningún familiar hijo de puta os cuesta imaginarlo.
> 
> ...



Bravo por explicarlo. La mía tenía muchas de esas cosas. A veces nos decía que no merecíamos comer porque no trabajábamos. Teníamos 11-12 años. La última vez que pasé por casa me llamó sinvergüenza porque según ella me iba a comer la poca comida que tenía en la nevera. En fin. Pasado.


----------



## Raul83 (11 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> A la señora no le gusta el informe del detective dice que son todo mentiras.
> ¿Porque el detective iba a mentir?
> Raro.



Para cobrar sin trabajar? No veo a una madre que quiere tanto a su hijo matándolo. Y más sin necesidad económica de vida o muerte.


----------



## Nicors (11 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Para cobrar sin trabajar? No veo a una madre que quiere tanto a su hijo matándolo. Y más sin necesidad económica de vida o muerte.



Fijate que el pobre hombre quería desheredar a la madre...


----------



## Raul83 (11 Dic 2022)

lamarmota dijo:


> ¿Todos? Jolín, voy a morir también, jaja.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287631



Para mí que ésto lo ha hecho la Policía/GC, para ocultar que ellos lo han matado. Es bastante cómico los temas que inició, el típico perfil trol perdedor.


----------



## circus maximus (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si esto fue tal que asi, aun refuerza mas mi teoria. Eso no es mas que un EXCUSATIO NO PETITA de libro. Pillas un apartamento, y le das al dueño una explicacion que ni le va ni le viene, de que has quedao con gente para ir al monte
> 
> ¿Por que? Porque tu idea es la de acudir mas tarde con alguna gente alli. Esa torpeza de andar dando justificaciones que nadie te ha pedido, sobre que vas a hacer o dejar de hacer con esa gente con la que puede que te vean subir al apartamento, no es mas que una EXCUSA DEFENSIVA, que no esconde sino temor a que SE SEPA LA VERDAD
> 
> ...



Cámbiate el nick a eL PERRY MASON 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Infierno Existencial (11 Dic 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Sin ser investigador:
> 
> Me he dado cuenta que se hizo instagram 2 meses antes de desaparecer, según el mismo para preservar fotos importantes.
> 
> ...



tienes mas posibilidades de destapar tu el crimen que esos comedonuts inútiles de oposición


----------



## trichetin (11 Dic 2022)

Para salir del pais no está solo avión o tren o bus.

Tengo un libro francés de hace algunos años en los que se enumeran navieras mercantes con las que peudes embarcarte como pasajero a prácticamente cualquier pais costero del mundo.
Como tengas interés e investigues un poco lo mismo no es difícil contactar con algún encargado de los pasajes que te cuele vía 'regalito'. Quizá hasta haya redes que te faciliten el paso por los puertos sin dejar rastro.
Para la tripulación eres totalmente legal si no llamas la atención, y en los datos oficiales no constas.

Eso si, en este caso concerto, no me parece la opción más probable.


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Fijate que el pobre hombre quería desheredar a la madre...



La unica constancia que hay de eso es un hilo de mierda cagado en un foro, donde se dicen infinitas gilipolleces llenas de hiperboles. Igual ese dia simplemente tuvo una pataleta de niño rata por cualquier puta gilipollez cotidiana, fruto de la vida artificial que tenia, tenemos, tantisimos millones que no tenemos una casa propia, y vivimos situaciones surrealistas que no son propias de nuestras edades

Sigue sin ser un motivo de suicidio


----------



## napobalo (11 Dic 2022)

El hilo que abre de donde conseguir nitrogeno.... suicidio suicidio


----------



## Seagrams (11 Dic 2022)

Leído el hilo y revisado su perfil de forocoches (sí: estoy muy ocioso y necesito distraerme) no se me pasa otra hipótesis por la cabeza que no sea el suicidio... Un chaval con evidentes rasgos depresivos, que en sus últimos posts afirmó que los ansiolíticos ya no le hacían el suficiente efecto, que habla constantemente de sus ideaciones suicidas, que es asiduo a foros de suicidio, que consulta lo de modificar la herencia.... son tantísimos signos de que era un suicida que el mero hecho de plantearse otra hipótesis como asesinato o muerte accidental me parece de ser gilipollas. Para mí en ese sentido no hay ningún misterio.

Lo que me impacta de esta historia es lo vulnerables que somos ante la ley y la sociedad a que nuestra "vida virtual" pueda ser publicada y accesible a todo Dios. Una cosa es informar y decir que el desaparecido participaba en foros en los que manifestó tener problemas familiares y prnsamientos suicidas, otra muy diferente dar pistas evidentes (nombre del foro y frases textuales que se pueden localizar a golpe de buscador) ara que cualquiera pueda tirar del hilo y dar con su perfil y con él con todo lo que escribió en su privacidad de manera ANÓNIMA. Creo que en su caso era un perfil totalmente real que utilizaba para desahogarse a falta de amigos y familia comprensiva. En su caso mencionó en forocoches que sabía que había gente en el foro que le conocía en la vida real pero que le daba igual... a mí no me daría igual y eso que soy un puto troll que el 90%del tiempo en este foro lo uso a modo de juego y digo autenticas paridas y despropósitos. O justamente por eso: porque pienso que si me pasa algo igual mi hijo acaba viendo toda la mierda que vierto en internet y haciendose una idea absolutamente perturbadora de mí. 

También me ha hecho pensar mucho este caso por otras cuestiones que luego si pueddo comentaré, pero basicamente, me parece que esto debería de hacernos reflexionar a los burbujos, que reddit y deep web a parte este foro se presta a lo más salvaje en lo que es habla hispana


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Esa madre es otro nivel. Yo tuve una parecida. Aunque los que me puteaban eran otros ya lo sabéis algunos foreros no me repito porque nos vamos a centrar en mi madre hoy de la que hasta ahora no he soltado la mierda. Aquí voy.
> 
> Es que los que no habéis tenido ningún familiar hijo de puta os cuesta imaginarlo.
> 
> ...









nunca abandones ratona, el foro y pazuzu esta contigo


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bravo por explicarlo. La mía tenía muchas de esas cosas. A veces nos decía que no merecíamos comer porque no trabajábamos. Teníamos 11-12 años. La última vez que pasé por casa me llamó sinvergüenza porque según ella me iba a comer la poca comida que tenía en la nevera. En fin. Pasado.



Vaya madre tio , no se si eso es bueno o malo para un hijo, no soy psicólogo, pero normal no es.




Seagrams dijo:


> Leído el hilo y revisado su perfil de forocoches (*sí: estoy muy ocioso y necesito distraerme) no se me pasa otra hipótesis por la cabeza que no sea el suicidio... Un chaval con evidentes rasgos depresivos, que en sus últimos posts afirmó que los ansiolíticos ya no le hacían el suficiente efecto, que habla constantemente de sus ideaciones suicidas, que es asiduo a foros de suicidio, que consulta lo de modificar la herencia.... son tantísimos signos de que era un suicida* que el mero hecho de plantearse otra hipótesis como asesinato o muerte accidental me parece de ser gilipollas. Para mí en ese sentido no hay ningún misterio.
> 
> Lo que me impacta de esta historia es lo vulnerables que somos ante la ley y la sociedad a que nuestra "vida virtual" pueda ser publicada y accesible a todo Dios. Una cosa es informar y decir que el desaparecido participaba en foros en los que manifestó tener problemas familiares y prnsamientos suicidas, otra muy diferente dar pistas evidentes (nombre del foro y frases textuales que se pueden localizar a golpe de buscador) ara que cualquiera pueda tirar del hilo y dar con su perfil y con él con todo lo que escribió en su privacidad de manera ANÓNIMA. Creo que en su caso era un perfil totalmente real que utilizaba para desahogarse a falta de amigos y familia comprensiva. En su caso mencionó en forocoches que sabía que había gente en el foro que le conocía en la vida real pero que le daba igual... a mí no me daría igual y eso que soy un puto troll que el 90%del tiempo en este foro lo uso a modo de juego y digo autenticas paridas y despropósitos. O justamente por eso: porque pienso que si me pasa algo igual mi hijo acaba viendo toda la mierda que vierto en internet y haciendose una idea absolutamente perturbadora de mí.
> 
> También me ha hecho pensar mucho este caso por otras cuestiones que luego si pueddo comentaré, pero basicamente, me parece que esto debería de hacernos reflexionar a los burbujos, que reddit y deep web a parte este foro se presta a lo más salvaje en lo que es habla hispana



Ok

Y el cuerpo? Todo suicida deja una cosa llamada: cadaver!


----------



## Murray's (11 Dic 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> El hilo que abre de donde conseguir nitrogeno.... suicidio suicidio




Teneis enlace de ese hilo?


----------



## VandeBel (11 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Si se ha suicidado el cadaver deberia haber aparecido...
> 
> No descarto accidente o muerte sùbita y se lo hayan comido los animales.
> 
> ...



En principio la lógica dice que el cuerpo debería aparecer. Pero en mi pueblo desapareció uno en plena pandemia , que parecía clarísimo que se trataba de suicidio, y no ha aparecido nada. De él nunca más se supo. Y al principio lo estuvieron buscando bastante.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si esto fue tal que asi, aun refuerza mas mi teoria. Eso no es mas que un EXCUSATIO NO PETITA de libro. Pillas un apartamento, y le das al dueño una explicacion que ni le va ni le viene, de que has quedao con gente para ir al monte
> 
> ¿Por que? Porque tu idea es la de acudir mas tarde con alguna gente alli. Esa torpeza de andar dando justificaciones que nadie te ha pedido, sobre que vas a hacer o dejar de hacer con esa gente con la que puede que te vean subir al apartamento, no es mas que una EXCUSA DEFENSIVA, que no esconde sino temor a que SE SEPA LA VERDAD
> 
> ...




En ese monte hubo una rave y empujaron a un pastillero por el acantilado y palmo, hace 15-20 años , estuve yo


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Es acojonante la cantidad de psicópatas que hay en estos hilos de crímenes. Putos tarados enfermos mentales como el Vicente el socialista de la paguita de loco o el taradísimo @CesareLombroso que directamente es yonki y camello y dice que es investigador de psicópatas y asesinatos en serie cuando él seguramente sea uno de ellos. Nunca puede escribir un mensaje sin mencionar la droga.
> 
> Y luego marujas cotillas morbosas a saco.
> 
> @calopez pasanos la IP de toda esta gente que estos son todos criminales.




Reportado por mancillarme como camello, algo que jamas he sido hdp


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

caso cerrado, la madre no existe: es el como Norman Bates de Psicosis


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Has descrito a mi madre.
> 
> Si sales, ?que por qué sales tanto?
> 
> ...




Mi caso y otros mas, piñuel tiene videos de esto, el de esta noche de navidad con familia zero por ejemplo

@TinieblasdeTamara


----------



## Rescatador (11 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> En principio la lógica dice que el cuerpo debería aparecer. Pero en mi pueblo desapareció uno en plena pandemia , que parecía clarísimo que se trataba de suicidio, y no ha aparecido nada. De él nunca más se supo. Y al principio lo estuvieron buscando bastante.



El 2020 es un año que significó un antes y un después para todo y para todos, aunque ahora se trate de pasarlo por alto.

Hay quienes hasta ese 2020 sobrellevaban su _shitlife_ como podían, pero a muchos les tuvo que hacer un clic en la cabeza. A unos le habrá dado por cortar por lo sano y decir hasta aquí, a otros tratar de dar un vuelco a su vida e intentar cambiar lo que hasta entonces no se atrevían o no se habían dado cuenta. Es muy probable que sin ese 2020 muchas cosas o se hubieran retrasado o no hubieran pasado nunca.



Vientosolar dijo:


> Me imagino que es así. En el caso hetero se da algo parecido, y acabo de contar un caso que conocí de cerca. Yo he conocido bastantes panchas que indagan discretamente en tu modo de vida. Yo tengo buen cuerpo y guapito de cara (una compañera de trabajo me llamaba así y me hacía gracia), más pintas de persona elegante, y se me suelen acercar. Siempre me ha llamado la atención que indagan sobre tu status laboral y económico con rapidez. Imagino que cuando dan con uno con dinero y pocas luces, una cierta proporción de esas individuas intentarán robar al individuo. Si lo ven aislado socialmente y que puede haber impunidad, seguro que no faltarán primos y parejas para completar el golpe.
> 
> En sus países lo hacen mucho con los turistas, usar hombres o mujeres de reclamo para atraer incautos a sitios aislados, y zas, palo.



Un caso así le ocurrió a Julián Lago, el periodista presentador de _La máquina de la verdad_ y director de medios entonces importantes como _Tribuna de actualidad_.

Si esto le pasa a un tío que se supone experimentado de la vida, conocedor de lo que pasa en el mundo y con vida social, imagínate lo desprevenido que puede estar el resto.





__





Julián Lago - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













¿Quién mató a Julián Lago? El caso que La máquina de la verdad no pudo resolver


Este año es el 25 aniversario de La máquina de la verdad, un programa que revolucionó la televisión española. También puso en órbita la popularidad de su presentador, que murió hace ocho años en extrañas circunstancias, en Paraguay.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> En ese monte hubo una rave y empujaron a un pastillero por el acantilado y palmo, hace 15-20 años , estuve yo



Y tambien acuden chaperos a hacer sus cositas


----------



## bice (11 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> El 2020 es un año que significó un antes y un después para todo y para todos, aunque ahora se trate de pasarlo por alto.
> 
> Hay quienes hasta ese 2020 sobrellevaban su _shitlife_ como podían, pero a muchos les tuvo que hacer un clic en la cabeza. A unos le habrá dado por cortar por lo sano y decir hasta aquí, a otros tratar de dar un vuelco a su vida e intentar cambiar lo que hasta entonces no se atrevían o no se habían dado cuenta. Es muy probable que sin ese 2020 muchas cosas o se hubieran retrasado o no hubieran pasado nunca.
> 
> ...



En esto tienes razón. El chico desapareció en Octubre de 2020 empezando de nuevo con la segunda ola Covid y confinamientos perimetrales etc. Imaginaos por un momento tener ya una relación tóxica y tortuosa con tu madre y verte totalmente aislado con ella durante meses. Aún encima trabajando en una farmacia en medio de la psicosis Covid primero vendiendo mascarillas, geles, luego con los test rápidos; la gente haciendo cola para comprar vuelta loca; desde luego si ya estaba jodido esto sería la puntilla.


----------



## valensalome (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> En esto tienes razón. El chico desapareció en Octubre de 2020 empezando de nuevo con la segunda ola Covid y confinamientos perimetrales etc. Imaginaos por un momento tener ya una relación tóxica y tortuosa con tu madre y verte totalmente aislado con ella durante meses. Aún encima trabajando en una farmacia en medio de la psicosis Covid primero vendiendo mascarillas, geles, luego con los test rápidos; la gente haciendo cola para comprar vuelta loca; desde luego si ya estaba jodido esto sería la puntilla.



es verdad, cómo se nos pudo pasar , igual el hombre necesitaba dar una vuelta para respirar y lo engancharon la "patrulla del cobid", que había muchas entonces


----------



## bice (11 Dic 2022)

A mi me hace gracia este señor perro pidiendo respeto para la madre e indignadísimo porque sugeramos que tiene un perfil de madre narcisista; cuando su teoría sostiene que la víctima (la verdadera víctima) era un gay reprimido buscando chaperos y vergas gordas via grinder para echar un polvo. Menudo doble rasero algunos...


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y tambien acuden chaperos a hacer sus cositas




Eres de Alicante tambien?


----------



## Funci-vago (11 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> hijo unico, mujer de dinero, idiomas, viajes, varias casas...
> 
> la madre tenia al hijo entre algodones, le daba todo pero seguramente estaba demasiado volcada encima del chaval y eso aunque las madres lo hagn a bien, muchas veces no es bueno, .....por la cara que tiene ese tio estaba muerto por dentro
> 
> ...



no, de eso no tiene la culpa la madre, pero las depresiones cronicas por sentirte (y que te traten como a) un inutil son jodidas. El tema es que teniendo curro de auxiliar de farmacia (no se cuanto cobraran pero imagino que no muy mal) podria haberse independizado y no lo intentó siquiera. Algo en esa cabeza no iba bien y la madre, estando encima como una lapa, no parece que se diera cuenta. Me recuerdan en ese sentido a mis viejos. Castradores, y encima de los que te comen la autoestima y no les importa lo que te pase (pasan de problemas). Una maravilla.

La mujer aborreció el informe del investigador porque la debía poner como causa de la depresión y suicidio del chaval. Y eso tiene que ser muy dificil de tragar para una madre, asi que pensar que miente es más facil de tragar.


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y como siempre en este puto pozo de mierda, lo que haceis es PROYECTAR
> (....)



Cuál es tu opinión sobre este caso?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Dic 2022)

supongamos que yo quiero desaparecer. Mi familia me amarra, por lo que no puedo decirles que me voy porque psicológicamente me atarían y lo sé. Creo que iría a la policía local y diría ‘oye como hombre adulto ME DOY EL PUTO PIRO, mi familia va a venir a dar la brasa. PROHÍBO TERMINANTEMENTE QUE SE INVESTIGUE MI PARADERO’.

Eso es lo que YO haría.

Ahora bien, también es posible maquinar planes de desaparición totales. Yo creo que es un error, porque sabes que la policía va a poner en marcha mecanismos que pueden dar al traste con el plan (si estás desaparecido, supongo que si la policía te para en algún control de tráfico, en cuanto uses el dni para cualquier trámite, etc. estás pillado).

PERO TAMPOCO ES IMPOSIBLE DESAPARECER TOTALMENTE ASÍ SIN MÁS, lo veo difícil pero no imposible. Este tío tenía PASTA, que es un elemento fundamental si quieres darte el piro.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (11 Dic 2022)

Lo de forocoches también puede ser una forma de confusión. Yo también podría abrir un hilo aquí una semana antes de marcharme diciendo que me voy a suicidar, y también hacer búsquedas de suicidio etc sabiendo que es lo que van a ver en mi historial. Pero lo veo una tontería, tiene más sentido acudir a la policía local antes de marcharte, y decirles que prohíbes que se informe a la familia de tu paradero EN NINGÚN CASO, que si quieres ya lo harás tú


----------



## Ratona001 (11 Dic 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Si no perdonas no puedes salir adelante. El odio no te deja vivir.



Eso es mentira. Se puede pasar página pero para eso hay que irse lejos. Para evitar confrontar lo que te hace daño. tendrás algún día donde allgo encienda el interruptor y estés jodido pero la mayor parte de los días será como haberse quitado una mochila de 20 Kg que sigue en el sótano. Pero no la tienes en la espalda. 

Perdonar en estos casos como firmar un pacto de no agresión pero a la que te gires te claven un puñal en la espalda. La gente no cambian si se nutren haciéndote daño siempre lo van a hacer. En menor medida quizá porque se hayan buscado otra víctima.

Una cosa es perdonar una cosa puntual. Un insulto por ejemplo. Y otra perdonar 7 o más años de mareo psicológico. Eso último no es realista. Es autoengaño. Creer que la otra persona cambio. Y eso no pasa. Ya digo


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (11 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Leído el hilo y revisado su perfil de forocoches (sí: estoy muy ocioso y necesito distraerme) no se me pasa otra hipótesis por la cabeza que no sea el suicidio... Un chaval con evidentes rasgos depresivos, que en sus últimos posts afirmó que los ansiolíticos ya no le hacían el suficiente efecto, que habla constantemente de sus ideaciones suicidas, que es asiduo a foros de suicidio, que consulta lo de modificar la herencia.... son tantísimos signos de que era un suicida que el mero hecho de plantearse otra hipótesis como asesinato o muerte accidental me parece de ser gilipollas. Para mí en ese sentido no hay ningún misterio.
> 
> Lo que me impacta de esta historia es lo vulnerables que somos ante la ley y la sociedad a que nuestra "vida virtual" pueda ser publicada y accesible a todo Dios. Una cosa es informar y decir que el desaparecido participaba en foros en los que manifestó tener problemas familiares y prnsamientos suicidas, otra muy diferente dar pistas evidentes (nombre del foro y frases textuales que se pueden localizar a golpe de buscador) ara que cualquiera pueda tirar del hilo y dar con su perfil y con él con todo lo que escribió en su privacidad de manera ANÓNIMA. Creo que en su caso era un perfil totalmente real que utilizaba para desahogarse a falta de amigos y familia comprensiva. En su caso mencionó en forocoches que sabía que había gente en el foro que le conocía en la vida real pero que le daba igual... a mí no me daría igual y eso que soy un puto troll que el 90%del tiempo en este foro lo uso a modo de juego y digo autenticas paridas y despropósitos. O justamente por eso: porque pienso que si me pasa algo igual mi hijo acaba viendo toda la mierda que vierto en internet y haciendose una idea absolutamente perturbadora de mí.
> 
> También me ha hecho pensar mucho este caso por otras cuestiones que luego si pueddo comentaré, pero basicamente, me parece que esto debería de hacernos reflexionar a los burbujos, que reddit y deep web *a parte este foro se presta a lo más salvaje en lo que es habla hispana*



No lo pillo. salvaje en que sentido?


----------



## rayban00 (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> En esto tienes razón. El chico *desapareció en Octubre de 2020 empezando de nuevo con la segunda ola Covid* y confinamientos perimetrales etc. Imaginaos por un momento tener ya una relación tóxica y tortuosa con tu madre y verte totalmente aislado con ella durante meses. Aún encima trabajando en una farmacia en medio de la psicosis Covid primero vendiendo mascarillas, geles, luego con los test rápidos; la gente haciendo cola para comprar vuelta loca; desde luego si ya estaba jodido esto sería la puntilla.



Hemos pasado por alto hasta ahora el contexto de la desaparición. Pleno COVID. 

¿Os acordáis de aquello de la nueva normalidad?

Yo mismo pensé que el mundo iba a ser diferente (y tristemente lo es a peor), pero pensaba que íbamos a estar en casa confinados y solo íbamos a salir en x meses. Que el NWO había llegado. Recuerdo el mundo pararse, no haber tráfico. Te levantabas por la mañana y el mundo era silencio total, casi apocalíptico.

Y os digo una cosa, pasé miedo, y aunque no estuve depresivo, porque se lo que es eso, si tuve una época de gran pesimismo y desesperanza por el hecho de pensar que esa situación iba a ser lo normal.

Imaginaos para alguien con depresión, con falta de esperanza en la vida, que te toque estar en casa. ¡Ya no puedes ni irte a Thailandia porque no puedes viajar!

A este chaval, el covid ya fue la puntilla. 

*En cuanto levantaron las restricciones, se fue de este mundo.*


----------



## pandiella (11 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.
> 
> Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.
> 
> ...



supones demasiado en este caso


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

Amoñecada dijo:


> Mi tía ha sido así con sus hijos, uno de ellos logró escapar hace ya un año, el otro sigue ahí, encerrado todo el día en el cuarto y con varios trastornos psicológicos que ha desarrollado.



Un primo de mi ex igual. Con 36 años su madre lo acompañaba a las entrevistas de trabajo y pretendía entrar con él. 

Al final se piró a Estados Unidos y su madre pasó una depresión de caballo. Se echó novia y empezó a dejar de llamarla todos los días. La madre un muerto en vida. 

Dos años después cuando lo volví a ver en navidad estaba irreconocible.


----------



## pandiella (11 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No tiene por qué. Teniendo una madre tan neuras que le husmea todo seguramente llevase la procesión por dentro.
> 
> Yo creo que suicidio.
> Pero quiero pensar que se fue con una scort y no quiere volver. Aunque si fuese eso ya sabrían si ha tocado la pasta o si tiene una segunda cuenta bancaria aparte. .
> ...



de donde sacas que la madre es una neuras? parece que estás proyectando


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> A mi me hace gracia este señor perro pidiendo respeto para la madre e indignadísimo porque sugeramos que tiene un perfil de madre narcisista; cuando su teoría sostiene que la víctima (la verdadera víctima) era un gay reprimido buscando chaperos y vergas gordas via grinder para echar un polvo. Menudo doble rasero algunos...



Me remito a las pruebas, que son claras y evidentes, ya que mi unica intencion es arrojar luz a este caso, por si lo lee alguien cercano al interfecto y mis datos le sirven de ayuda (aunque supongo que los detectives no seran tan subnormales como para no barajar esta hipotesis, la mas clara y obvia), y no hacer como estais haciendo tu y otros cuantos taraditos, que es aprovechar una noticia de un tercero, para proyectar todos vuestros putos traumitas personales

Por lo demas, no se que puto problema hay con la posibilidad de que ese tio sea homosexual y estuviera quedando con gente para follar. Si tu comparas los gustos sexuales de alguien, con acusar a una madre de enfermedades mentales sicopatas, es que aun eres mas basura de lo que estabas dejando ver, que ya es bastante


----------



## eL PERRO (11 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> de donde sacas que la madre es una neuras? parece que estás proyectando



Hay un grupito de 4 o 5 niños rata taraditos que odian a sus padres, proyectando aqui todas sus mierdas, insultando a la madre de ese tio, siendo una anonima que no conocen de nada, proyectando en ella todas las mierdas que les gustaria a ellos decirle a sus padres pero que no se atreven


----------



## Manoliko (11 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.
> 
> Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.
> 
> ...



Hay un problema. Que ahora el paro juvenil anda por el 50%. No es cuestión de que los hijos no quieran abandonar el nido, es que no pueden. No tienen a donde ir.


----------



## etsai (11 Dic 2022)

Hola, escribía en un foro sobre ideas suicidas, cambiar de vida radicalmente o cambiar mi testamento para no dejar nada a mi madre... Y aún hay gente que cree que me han matado.


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> de donde sacas que la madre es una neuras? parece que estás proyectando




34 putos años. 34.

Edad más que suficiente para que no te controle mamá si desayunas cola cao, fruta, tostadas, carajillo, churros o lo que te salga de los cojones. Ya eres mayorcito. 


Pero la madre llamó para interesarse por lo que había desayunado. Se va de escapada el niño y no fue capaz de esperar ni un día sin llamar por teléfono al nene para saber qué hacía. 

Eso es una alerta roja de manual. Los que conocemos madres castradoras reconocemos el patrón y las costumbres. 

Irte de finde romántico con una torda y que tu madre te llame para preguntar qué has comido y si te lo estás pasando bien es un cortarollos. Y raro de cojones si vas camino de los 40 años.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> 34 putos años. 34.
> 
> Edad más que suficiente para que no te controle mamá si desayunas cola cao, fruta, tostadas, carajillo, churros o lo que te salga de los cojones. Ya eres mayorcito.
> 
> ...




Una ex mia tlp que me gustaria volver con ella... la recogi en su casa un dia al medio dia para ir a un paco de menu, y la llamo 3 o 4 veces su madre para agobiar si necesitaba algo, yo le dije a mi ex, estamos en un restaurante, aqui nos sirven todo lo que necesitemos y si has olvidado algo, estamos a 40 kms y no podemos volver... dile q te has quedado sin bateria y apagalo...

con razon la hija es tlp... y la hermana psico-loca narcisista histrionica seguro y tlp a confirmar


----------



## pandiella (11 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> 34 putos años. 34.
> 
> Edad más que suficiente para que no te controle mamá si desayunas cola cao, fruta, tostadas, carajillo, churros o lo que te salga de los cojones. Ya eres mayorcito.
> 
> ...



le llamo él, según el articulo


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Hay un problema. Que ahora el paro juvenil anda por el 50%. No es cuestión de que los hijos no quieran abandonar el nido, es que no pueden. No tienen a donde ir.



Al margen de que existimos porque somos descendientes de supervivientes de la glaciación y de primates hasta el origen de los tiempos...


la población de cada país se comporta como está diseñado en los despachos. De la misma manera que nos hemos confinado, usado mascarilla y vacunado.
En el caso de España, en despachos de ingeniería social enemigos.

No se comportan igual los de Corea del Norte que los del Sur . Cuando los cubanos llegan a Miami, cambian completamente su forma de ser. 

Si la feminista española más chalada hubiese nacido en Argelia, que está ahí al lado, ahora tendría 6 hijos en vez de un gato como única familia.

De hecho son los países más pobres los que tienen más hijos. Por eso proliferan y la población española será reemplazada en una generación.


----------



## pandiella (11 Dic 2022)

cohiba dijo:


> O está en Islandia o algún paraje inhóspito parecido o está fiambre en un Airbnb de Teruel...joder, pobre tío y pobre su santa madre.
> No da otro perfil y la policía debería intuirlo pero ellos van a lo fácil (lo del caso de la escort muerta en una habitación con candado en Madrid en el piso de un suicidado es de traca).



lo de la bandera parece la tipica primera prueba, que coges la primera imagen del ordenador o internet


----------



## Manoliko (11 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al margen de que existimos porque somos descendientes de supervivientes de la glaciación y de primates hasta el origen de los tiempos...
> 
> 
> la población de cada país se comporta como está diseñado en los despachos. De la misma manera que nos hemos confinado, usado mascarilla y vacunado.
> ...



No solo es una cuestión de mentalidad. El paro es un problema económico real.


----------



## Annunakis (11 Dic 2022)

34 años y llamando a su mamá para decirle que ya ha desayunado un cola cao...
Si se suicidó no me extrañaría.


----------



## Jordanpt (11 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Joder si la madre esta mas joven en la afoto con el hijo veinteañero



Pensé lo mismo joder, es como si le estuviera sucionando la vida la hijo.

Ella más joven y él muerto en vida


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> No solo es una cuestión de mentalidad. El paro es un problema económico real.




que no hombre !!!!
Engañan a los españoles haciéndoles creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays. 
De ahí tanta insistencia en la normalización de las identidades parafílicas. 
En nada se diferencia masturbarse con vaginas estériles si el resultado es el mismo que los gays. 

aprende de este pariente lo que significa ser macho .


----------



## Manoliko (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> que no hombre !!!!
> Engañan a los españoles haciéndoles creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays.
> De ahí tanta insistencia en la normalización de las identidades parafílicas.
> En nada se diferencia masturbarse con vaginas estériles si el resultado es el mismo que los gays.
> ...



Yo creía que estábamos hablando de emanciparse. Tu podrás preñar a alguna si ella se deja, pero si no tienes dinero para pagar un sitio donde vivir lo vas a tener que criar en casa de tus padres igualmente.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hay un grupito de 4 o 5 niños rata taraditos que odian a sus padres, proyectando aqui todas sus mierdas, insultando a la madre de ese tio, siendo una anonima que no conocen de nada, proyectando en ella todas las mierdas que les gustaria a ellos decirle a sus padres pero que no se atreven


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Dic 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> 34 años y llamando a su mamá para decirle que ya ha desayunado un cola cao...
> Si se suicidó no me extrañaría.




Hola mama, no he desayunado xq voy de empalme y estoy en el poblado tano comprando perica que se me ha acabado, en llegar a casa me la pongo via topica en el glande y hago biceps con mi nardo caballero viendo porno de barbudos. taluegooo

dejame 100 pavos que esta tarde voy a por mas


----------



## europeo (12 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Una ex mia tlp que me gustaria volver con ella... la recogi en su casa un dia al medio dia para ir a un paco de menu, y la llamo 3 o 4 veces su madre para agobiar si necesitaba algo, yo le dije a mi ex, estamos en un restaurante, aqui nos sirven todo lo que necesitemos y si has olvidado algo, estamos a 40 kms y no podemos volver... dile q te has quedado sin bateria y apagalo...
> 
> con razon la hija es tlp... y la hermana psico-loca narcisista histrionica seguro y tlp a confirmar



Pues eso en un hombre es un defecto imperdonable para el 100% de las mujeres. 

El pobre chaval sería incluso virgen. Ir a una cita y que tu madre te llame para ver cómo te va es un repelente de mujeres muy efectivo, y como además tienes síndrome de Estocolmo tus conversaciones acaban yendo al tema de mamá continuamente:

- Pues esta carne está de puta madre, mamá la hace parecida echándole zanahoria. 

- Este vino calienta. Recuerdo que mamá compró uno en el mercadona para navidad que... 



pandiella dijo:


> le llamo él, según el articulo



Denota el hábito. Los niños castrados no son conscientes de que están presos debajo de las faldas de mamá. 

Con 34 años lo razonable cuando te vas de viaje es ir a ver a tus padres cuando regresas, tomar un café, contarles cómo ha ido y darles algún souvenir que hayas comprado. 

Que madre e hijo tuvieran contacto telefónico constante durante una salida denota la mamitis galopante que hay de trasfondo. Llamar a tu madre para contarle que estás con tus amigos y has desayunado cola cao con campurrianas, no me jodas...


----------



## Abrojo (12 Dic 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Misma ciudad y piso compartido es una mierda para eso casapapi y la renta te la ahorras para comprarte tu algo, o te la gastas en putas y vives la vida. Si tienes que irte a otra ciudad por trabajao ahi ya te jodes al compartir piso, pero eso es el horror



ahí es elegir el veneno, lo que toca es poderte independizar solo o formando una familia y es lo que han robado a esa generación. Y no tiene visos de mejora, ahora se lleva el coliving y los divorcios y viogenes express impiden un núcleo familiar con consecuencias desastrosas para el varón.

No hay familias europeas ya, solo el individuo frente al Estado y este lo devora y tritura como herramienta de producción y consumo que es


----------



## Kiliab (12 Dic 2022)

Está muerto, no hay más. Por cierto, ¿de la que desapareció en los acantilados asturianos se sabe algo?


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Pues eso en un hombre es un defecto imperdonable para el 100% de las mujeres.
> 
> El pobre chaval sería incluso virgen. Ir a una cita y que tu madre te llame para ver cómo te va es un repelente de mujeres muy efectivo, y como además tienes síndrome de Estocolmo tus conversaciones acaban yendo al tema de mamá continuamente:
> 
> ...



que cosa es imperdonable?


----------



## Tufo a Pies (12 Dic 2022)

En Canarias pasó algo parecido, el tio se fue a una zona super aislada en mitad del monte y se suicidó


----------



## Abrojo (12 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> _El farmacéutico era un habitual de un célebre foro de suicidio alojado en la deep web y también de *Forocoches*, donde unos días_* antes de desaparecer lanzó una pregunta sobre los trámites para cambiar el testamento antes de su muerte. Este hecho provocó algunos mensajes de apoyo". *



Se sabe a quién quería legar el testamento? A alguna torda? A Cáritas? A alguna secta?


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

Kiliab dijo:


> Está muerto, no hay más.



Claro que hay mas. Si cabe una posibilidad de que lo hayan asesinado una panda de moros o panchos que usan las redes de ligue para robar y matar, hay que saberlo, y tironucarlos


----------



## El Tirador (12 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tampoco se puede hablar de suicidio 100% porque el suicida deja pistas, alguna nota y alerta que se quiere quitar la vida, además muchos suicidas parten de fuertes depresiones , este chico más allá de la timidez que eso es algo común tenia su trabajo y se relacionaba.
> 
> Yo creo que esa gente con la que quedó le hizo algo, eso o tuvo un accidente en la montaña .



Esta estudiado que no toda la gente que se suicida tiene depresión.


----------



## Jordanpt (12 Dic 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> La vida del forero medio que invierte un fin de semana en especular sobre la desaparición de un forero medio
> 
> BRVTAL.



Es uno de los nuestros, nos interesa lo que le pase, sobre todo a @eLPERRO porque piensa que pierde aceite como el.


----------



## El Tirador (12 Dic 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Con dos viviendas alquiladas en Alicante, viviendo con su madre...ahorraba todos los meses un pastizal. Hablando 4 idiomas. Ni de coña se ha suicidado este joven de 33 años.Tonto no era, con pasta en el banco puedes pegarle un giro a tu vida sin ningún problema.



Eso no funciona así tu si denuncias una desaparición la Policía puede localizar a la persona y en todo caso decirte fulano está vivo y no quiere contactar ( en Japón hay hasta grupos dedicados a esto a gente que son " desaparecidos " voluntarios) .No se puede desaparecer de la faz de la tierra así como así.Ya ni alistandote en la Legión Extranjera Francesa.( Cruzan datos con Interpol )


----------



## El Tirador (12 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No tiene por qué. Teniendo una madre tan neuras que le husmea todo seguramente llevase la procesión por dentro.
> 
> Yo creo que suicidio.
> Pero quiero pensar que se fue con una scort y no quiere volver. Aunque si fuese eso ya sabrían si ha tocado la pasta o si tiene una segunda cuenta bancaria aparte. .
> ...



Que yo sepa les informan de que sigues vivo .


----------



## pandiella (12 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Esa madre es otro nivel. Yo tuve una parecida. Aunque los que me puteaban eran otros ya lo sabéis algunos foreros no me repito porque nos vamos a centrar en mi madre hoy de la que hasta ahora no he soltado la mierda. Aquí voy.
> 
> Es que los que no habéis tenido ningún familiar hijo de puta os cuesta imaginarlo.
> 
> ...



pues si, estabas proyectando


----------



## El Tirador (12 Dic 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> El levante español es pródigo en desapariciones misteriosas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A105FN mediante Tapatalk



Y en Sectas y movidas raras si , es verdad


----------



## El Tirador (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hay un grupito de 4 o 5 niños rata taraditos que odian a sus padres, proyectando aqui todas sus mierdas, insultando a la madre de ese tio, siendo una anonima que no conocen de nada, proyectando en ella todas las mierdas que les gustaria a ellos decirle a sus padres pero que no se atreven



El chaval este estaba en ForoCoches y recibió mensajes de apoyo aquí te comprarían una cuerda para que te ahorques


----------



## europeo (12 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> que cosa es imperdonable?



Puff

La mamitis. Vivir bajo las faldas de mamá.


----------



## pandiella (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es que al piso no tuvieron ni por que llegar a subir. No se trata de que se lo cargaran en el piso. Sino el hecho de que existiera un piso, por que, para que, con que intencion



lo del piso puede cuadrar con lo que dice la madre que le contó. conoció a una gente para ir al monte, y tal vez quedó en invitarlos después a su "casa"


----------



## Jordanpt (12 Dic 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> jajaja puto friki asocial, ni novia ni hijos tienes, se nota...
> 
> ese vestido es muy comun en niños pequeños, sobre todo en los años 80/90 que es la edad que tiene este chico, mi hermano tiene 39 años y tiene fotos de bebe/niño pequeño con babis parecidos y yo que tengo 13 años menos que el no tengo esos vestido ... cosas de las modas, etc las cosas cambian
> 
> ...



La madre puede que no sea una víbora malnacida pero no parece tampoco que sea una mujer cabal, racional y desinteresada que desea el desarrollo de su hijo por encima de todo.

Parece que es egoísta y sobreprotectora como mínimo, sin una gran consciencia del mundo que le rodea.

Imaginaros que vuestro mundo sea sólo esa mujer desde los 6 años. Es fácil criticar el patetismo de ese hombre al que su madre le hace el desayuno y le compra la ropa a sus 34 añazos. Pero si hubiesis estado en su lugar desde niño a saber que nivel de castración tendríais, si total como este tipo a parcial si tenéis un carácter más intrépido.

Yo soy introvertido también, pero me crié con mis padres, mis hermanos y jugando en la calle con los vecinos en una época en la que.no había Internet. A la gente a veces cuando les digo que soy muy tímido no se lo creen, porque me expongo al mundo y me gusta charlar, y voy a mover el culo y follo con mujeras. Pero me supone un esfuerzo, cada vez menos porque te acostumbras y maduras, pero no me sale naturalmente como a otros.

Miedo me da si me hubiera criado mi madre sola desde los 6 años, sin hermanos y además viviendo la distopia que creó Internet desde la juventud.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> lo del piso puede cuadrar con lo que dice la madre que le contó. conoció a una gente para ir al monte, y tal vez quedó en invitarlos después a su "casa"



Joder, escribi ayer mil tochos explicandolo

Quien se alquila un apartamentito de esos de un dia en su propio barrio, se lo alquila PARA FOLLAR. Y si le dice tanto a su madre, como al dueño del piso, sin que les vaya ni les venga a ninguno de los 2, que ejjjjque ha quedao con unos tios pa irse de ejjjcursion al monte... lo que esta haciendose es una puta coartada BROCBAC MONTAIN, para autojustificarse con una excusa creible, en caso de que le pille alguien yendo por ahi con un grupo de tios desconocidos. Que nadie hubiera sospechado nada, ni a nadie le hubiera importado un carajo. Pero es la excusa que pone alguien sin que nadie se la haya pedido, porque esta intentando ocultar algo, o evitar unas sospechas de las que tiene miedo

Es decir, se habia citado con tios para follar, y su idea era llevarselos alli, y se preparo la pelicula por si alguien sospechaba algo, tener ya la historieta montada previo aviso y que fuera todo mas creible. Pero en el proceso algo salio mal. Seguramente robo con violencia que acabo mal. Y el resto, historia


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Puff
> 
> La mamitis. Vivir bajo las faldas de mamá.




pero era ella, yo desde los 18 por mi cuenta!


----------



## El Tirador (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Joder, escribi ayer mil tochos explicandolo
> 
> Quien se alquila un apartamentito de esos de un dia en su propio barrio, se lo alquila PARA FOLLAR. Y si le dice tanto a su madre, como al dueño del piso, sin que les vaya ni les venga a ninguno de los 2, que ejjjjque ha quedao con unos tios pa irse de ejjjcursion al monte... lo que esta haciendose es una puta coartada BROCBAC MONTAIN, para autojustificarse con una excusa creible, en caso de que le pille alguien yendo por ahi con un grupo de tios desconocidos. Que nadie hubiera sospechado nada, ni a nadie le hubiera importado un carajo. Pero es la excusa que pone alguien sin que nadie se la haya pedido, porque esta intentando ocultar algo, o evitar unas sospechas de las que tiene miedo
> 
> Es decir, se habia citado con tios para follar, y su idea era llevarselos alli, y se preparo la pelicula por si alguien sospechaba algo, tener ya la historieta montada previo aviso y que fuera todo mas creible. Pero en el proceso algo salio mal. Seguramente robo con violencia que acabo mal. Y el resto, historia



Vaya peli te montas perro. te van a acusar de proyectar.


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Desde luego, en estos momentos. Pero lo leí hace tiempo, a ver si lo encuentro, Me parece que infravaloras lo que es capaz de hacer la policia informática. Si tú tiras tu disco duro en un contáiner, un hacker bueno puede saber más cosas de las que te piensas, búscalo en la web.



Lo mejor para que nadie recupere nada de un disco duro es quemarlo con un soplete.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Vaya peli te montas perro. te van a acusar de proyectar.



Yo estoy dando la explicacion mas logica y posible, con respecto a las pruebas que hay. Las gracietitas y los insultitos que me lancen a mi los CALVOS RATA traumatizados porque odian a sus madres, me las paso por el ojo del culo


----------



## pandiella (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Joder, escribi ayer mil tochos explicandolo
> 
> Quien se alquila un apartamentito de esos de un dia en su propio barrio, se lo alquila PARA FOLLAR. Y si le dice tanto a su madre, como al dueño del piso, sin que les vaya ni les venga a ninguno de los 2, que ejjjjque ha quedao con unos tios pa irse de ejjjcursion al monte... lo que esta haciendose es una puta coartada BROCBAC MONTAIN, para autojustificarse con una excusa creible, en caso de que le pille alguien yendo por ahi con un grupo de tios desconocidos. Que nadie hubiera sospechado nada, ni a nadie le hubiera importado un carajo. Pero es la excusa que pone alguien sin que nadie se la haya pedido, porque esta intentando ocultar algo, o evitar unas sospechas de las que tiene miedo
> 
> Es decir, se habia citado con tios para follar, y su idea era llevarselos alli, y se preparo la pelicula por si alguien sospechaba algo, tener ya la historieta montada previo aviso y que fuera todo mas creible. Pero en el proceso algo salio mal. Seguramente robo con violencia que acabo mal. Y el resto, historia



puede ser, o simplemente para hacerlo pasar por su casa ante sus nuevas amistades


----------



## pandiella (12 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Oye para ya, aquí la gente está hablando sinceramente de sus problemas y abriéndose en canal sobre temas muy delicados. Sino te interesa o no lo entiendes no lo leas pero RESPETA.



buff, vaya degeneración del hilo, tomado por narcisistas. sinceramente, no parece el mejor sitio para que "os abrais en canal"

la dolores vázquez del hilo, la madre


----------



## Jordanpt (12 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Puede haber sido algo similar a esto, pero deshaciéndose del cadáver.
> *Caso del médico desaparecido: envenenados con «popper», la droga del sexo.*
> 
> 
> ...



..de las pruebas toxicológicas que les practiquen a los fallecidos tardarán entre uno y dos meses, aproximadamente..

Extraído del artículo, en serio??
Dos putos meses..


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> La madre puede que no sea una víbora malnacida pero no parece tampoco que sea una mujer cabal, racional y desinteresada que desea el desarrollo de su hijo por encima de todo.
> 
> Parece que es egoísta y sobreprotectora como mínimo, sin una gran consciencia del mundo que le rodea.
> 
> Imaginaros que vuestro mundo sea sólo esa mujer desde los 6 años. Es fácil criticar el patetismo de ese hombre al que su madre le hace el desayuno y le compra la ropa a sus 34 añazos



A riesgo de aburrirme hasta a mi mismo, voy a repetir por enesima puta vez lo subnormales que sois:

1- Una tia que cria a su hijo ella sola, que le paga un colegio famoso privado, que le paga una carrera de farmacia, que le paga viajes al extranjero, que le paga formacion en 4 idiomas... pero una pandillita de tarados de un foro de mierda de las redes, se lia a insultos con ella, por haberle hecho una foto con un ridiculo traje de marinerito a mitad de los 80, porque tiene la osadia de hacerle el almuerzo a su hijo por las mañanas, o porque salio una vez lloriqueando en el programa del lobaton. Gran criterio y argumentos de peso los vuestros, sin duda

2- "Su mundo es solo esa mujer desde los 6 años". Es decir, que el tio estaba alli secuestrado en una mazmorra desde 1990. No fue al colegio, no fue al istituto, no fue a la universidad, no estuvo de viajes por ahi, ni tampoco hablaba con nadie en su trabajo de farmaceutico en benidor. Estaba alli en un sotano con una cadenita atado por su madre, y le llevaba de comer un cubo de cabezas de pescao, como al gemelo secreto de bar sinson

3- ¿Puedo saber que tiene de patetico el que tu madre jubilada haga las putas comidas de la casa, SI VIVES CON ELLA? Si todos los dias se levantan a la vez y almuerzan juntos y ella hace los almuerzos para los 2. ¿Que tendria que hacer ella para ser una madre normal? ¿Hacerse ella su puto colacao y decirle a su hijo, toma subnormal, haztelo tu? ¿Asi ya se convierte en un ALFOTA?

¿Que diferencia hay entre eso y los millones de gordivagos que no saben ni freirse un puto webo y llevan decadas casados por el unico objetivo de que su mujercita les fria el webo y les lave los gayumbos?

En fin, lo dicho, y redicho. Que sois personajillos tarados y ridiculos


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> puede ser, o simplemente para hacerlo pasar por su casa ante sus nuevas amistades



Nadie sube a su casa a una panda de gente de las redes que acabas de conocer, y con quienes te acabas de citar para hacer una excursion en el monte. Vas a la excursion al monte, y ya

Quien se alquila un apartamentito de un dia, se lo alquila PARA FOLLAR. Me parece flipante que la prueba mas logica y evidente de todas, la esteis tirando ala mierda, por la nulidad de miras


----------



## Jordanpt (12 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



Yo si me suicidara formatearia mi disco duro por si acaso.

Y mi porno también es muy normal, como mucho alguna enana o gorda al año.

Pero una vez vi un video enlazado desde este foro de zoofilía con cerdos, que lo vi unos segundos y dándome arcadas.
Pero ya conocemos a los medios de comunicacion, la eficacia policial y las elucubraciones de los foreros...
Una de las teorías de mi muerte estaría relacionada con bandas internacionales sexuales depravadas de tráfico de gorrinas..


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

No he profundizao en el caso, sólo me he leyido tres mensajes del jilo.

Lo de reservarse el apartamento sería porsiaca. Igual contemplaba alguna de las posibilidadecs que habéis dicho, no sé, pero tampoco le dijo a su madre que no iría a dormir. Supongo que tampoco él lo tendría claro del todo y lo dejó reservao por si tal. Ni idea.


----------



## Jordanpt (12 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> A mi me hace gracia este señor perro pidiendo respeto para la madre e indignadísimo porque sugeramos que tiene un perfil de madre narcisista; cuando su teoría sostiene que la víctima (la verdadera víctima) era un gay reprimido buscando chaperos y vergas gordas via grinder para echar un polvo. Menudo doble rasero algunos...


----------



## MAESE PELMA (12 Dic 2022)

los tíos así sólo salimos de casa por un chocho

mejor quedarse en casa


----------



## Lady Victoria (12 Dic 2022)

Qué caso tan siniestro... Hay muchas cosas que no encajan, como que la madre diga que el detective privado le entregó un informe lleno de mentiras, qué interés iba a tener en algo así??

Lo que está claro es que el chaval estaba mal... No sólo por los mensajes en ForoCoches sino por su mirada. Alguien lo dijo más atrás es una mirada sin vida, absolutamente vacía. De una persona resignada con su triste realidad.

La foto esa en la que la madre sale abrazándolo desde atrás da una grima... Él no tiene ninguna expresión en su cara. Ni alegría, ni amor, ni rabia, ni rechazo, nada. Como si fuera un cascarón vacío.

La madre dice que se llevaban muy bien, pero qué bien te vas a llevar con alguien que está muerto por dentro. Casi que hubiera sido más saludable que el chico tuviera alguna crisis, o se encontrase triste de cara a la madre, no sé.

También me llama muchísimo la atención que no hablen de la opinión que tenían de él en el trabajo. Su jefa o jefe no aparecen en los artículos, ni los clientes de la farmacia, digo yo que se podría haber colado algún comentario de alguno de ellos. Tampoco hay alusiones a que la policía haya hablado con las personas de su trabajo, ni siquiera hay ninguna alusión a cómo era él en la farmacia, cuánto tiempo llevaba trabajando, si tenía algún conflicto laboral.

Me da la sensación de que este chico llevaba una máscara, esa cara de imperturbabilidad que ocultaba en realidad hastío y sufrimiento, y nadie se daba cuenta... Y decidió quitarse de en medio.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Yo si me suicidara formatearia mi disco duro por si acaso.
> 
> Y mi porno también es muy normal, como mucho alguna enana o gorda al año.
> 
> ...



el disco duro debe de ser destruido fisicamente amego.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Lo que decís de la expresión de su cara...sabéis si consumía psicofármacos o algo así? Alguien depre puede tener pensamientos de los que decís, pero los puede llevar a cabo sólo si le entra manía o algo así de golpe, como para levantarse, salir prontito con la amoto, tener un apartamento reservao...to eso es alguien activao, no?


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Qué caso tan siniestro... Hay muchas cosas que no encajan, como que la madre diga que el detective privado le entregó un informe lleno de mentiras, qué interés iba a tener en algo así??
> 
> Lo que está claro es que el chaval estaba mal... No sólo por los mensajes en ForoCoches sino por su mirada. Alguien lo dijo más atrás es una mirada sin vida, absolutamente vacía. De una persona resignada con su triste realidad.
> 
> ...



es uno de los hollows de dark souls que se me escapo


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Además así de pronto, como de brote, un día ha conocío coleguos y sale pitando...


----------



## Kurten (12 Dic 2022)

Cathar dijo:


> Gracias a las políticas desde la "democracia" n materia de aniquilación familiar, junto a las madres castradoras. Nos está quedando un patio....
> Lo curioso, es que los niños, se sienten, artificialmente felices...postureo, coches, ordenadores..... Es el combo perfecto, la especulación en materia de vivienda desde hay-untamientos, hasta el desequilibrio hormonal de la madre. Luego le sumas Podemos, donde el hombre será castrado intelectualmente y ya está. Sociedad infantilizada y basura.



Las madres castradoras han existido siempre. Qué tendrá que ver el tipo de sociedad....

Saludos


----------



## Nefersen (12 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Si quiero hacer un doctorado, es lo que toca. No soy falconetti que me los regalan falseados.



A Don Alonso Quijano, de poco dormir y de mucho leer, se le secó el cerebro hasta perder el juicio.


----------



## t_chip (12 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mi caso y otros mas, piñuel tiene videos de esto, el de esta noche de navidad con familia zero por ejemplo
> 
> @TinieblasdeTamara



Tú enlace no me lleva a nada concreto, solo al foro, pero a nada de piñuel, ni a video alguno.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kurten (12 Dic 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *Cada uno opina según su carácter...
> 
> Pienso que este tío se largó de España, con o sin dinero. Sabe idiomas, no es tonto, tiene mucha información para empezar desde cero, navegaba mucho por la Red, y estaba hasta los cojones.
> 
> ...



Ojalá, ojalá Juan Carlos, pero me temo que este hombre está criando malvas

Saludos


----------



## Kurten (12 Dic 2022)

Exacto

Saludos


----------



## Nefersen (12 Dic 2022)

Si lo del apartamento se confirma, la teoría que más me convence es la del @eL PERR0

Ahora bien, le pregunto:
¿Por qué aparece la moto a quince kilómetros de la casa?
¿Por qué llama a la madre para decirle que ha desayunado y que sigue la excursión en el coche de sus amigos?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Hay un problema. Que ahora el paro juvenil anda por el 50%. No es cuestión de que los hijos no quieran abandonar el nido, es que no pueden. No tienen a donde ir.



Y por qué veo todo lleno de panchitos, moros y negros trabajando?

Esos niñatos de mierda no trabajamos porque no quieren.


----------



## Silluzollope (12 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y por qué veo todo lleno de panchitos, moros y negros trabajando?
> 
> Esos niñatos de mierda no trabajamos porque no quieren.



Dumping laboral se llama.


----------



## Silluzollope (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Claro que hay mas. Si cabe una posibilidad de que lo hayan asesinado una panda de moros o panchos que usan las redes de ligue para robar y matar, hay que saberlo, y tironucarlos



Si lo mataron para robarle, su madre echaría en falta algo. No dicen que haya desaparecido nada, ni dinero.


----------



## Nicors (12 Dic 2022)

Pues viendo la.foto del tipo diría que es atrasado, tímido como dicen ahí, y si también parece gay, la mayoría de los tímidos lo son, y la mayoría de los gay son atrasados o sufren discapacidad mental.
La cara de la madre denota que es una zorra sobreprotectora sociopata hacia el hijo que le ha procurado el atrasado menta, timidez y mariconerio.
Probablemente suicidio pero no descarto que la bruja lo mato.


----------



## Expat (12 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues viendo la.foto del tipo diría que es atrasado, tímido como dicen ahí, y si también parece gay, la mayoría de los tímidos lo son, y la mayoría de los gay son atrasados o sufren discapacidad mental.
> La cara de la madre denota que es una zorra sobreprotectora sociopata hacia el hijo que le ha procurado el atrasado menta, timidez y mariconerio.
> Probablemente suicidio pero no descarto que la bruja lo mato.



Que sea tímido no significa que tenga retraso mental. Por los mensajes que he leído de él en el otro foro me parece que era alguien inteligente, pero sumido en una profunda depresión.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (12 Dic 2022)

Imginad la de hombres que estamos en esa situación: sin vida, sin ilusiones, sin chortinas, sin nada... Día tras día ves como el tiempo se te escapa y no puedes hacer nada. Una pesadilla que no tiene fin... Y si encima le añades enfermedades mentales, es para abrirse la garganta...


----------



## Murray's (12 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Imginad la de hombres que estamos en esa situación: sin vida, sin ilusiones, sin chortinas, sin nada... Día tras día ves como el tiempo se te escapa y no puedes hacer nada. Una pesadilla que no tiene fin... Y si encima le añades enfermedades mentales, es para abrirse la garganta...



Al menos tenia teabajo y opción a independizarse..

Pero si, te entiendo. Probablemente haya paises peores pero España se está luciendo desde los últimos 10 años.

Somos ya un pais sudamericano más salvo en el folleteo ya que en sudamerica es más fácil.


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si lo del apartamento se confirma, la teoría que más me convence es la del @eL PERR0
> 
> Ahora bien, le pregunto:
> *¿Por qué aparece la moto a quince kilómetros de la casa?
> ¿Por qué llama a la madre para decirle que ha desayunado y que sigue la excursión en el coche de sus amigos?*



es un mastermind
ahora trabaja para el CNI


----------



## El Tirador (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo estoy dando la explicacion mas logica y posible, con respecto a las pruebas que hay. Las gracietitas y los insultitos que me lancen a mi los CALVOS RATA traumatizados porque odian a sus madres, me las paso por el ojo del culo



Jaja no te he insultado joder .Vengo aqui a reírme después de Remar .No hace falta que amenaces con desollarme vivo jaja


----------



## El Tirador (12 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Jaja no te he insultado joder .Vengo aqui a reírme después de Remar .No hace falta que amenaces con desollarme vivo jaja Y a la mama déjala tranquila insultemonos entre nosotros como caballeros que somos.


----------



## Manoliko (12 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y por qué veo todo lleno de panchitos, moros y negros trabajando?
> 
> Esos niñatos de mierda no trabajamos porque no quieren.



Hay que ser hijo de puta para decir eso. Se ha precarizado el mercado laboral precisamente a base de traer mano de obra inmigrante. Antes un chaval que no valía para estudiar se salía a los 16 años a trabajar y tenía un futuro. Ahora no, ahora en España solo tienes estabilidad laboral si tienes enchufe, padres ricos que te den dinero para abrir un negocio, apruebas una oposición o tienes una formación altísima y en ese caso te sale más a cuenta irte a trabajar al extranjero.

A un inmigrante analfabeto de mierda le da igual aceptar trabajos de mierda precarios porque no tiene otra cosa a la que aspirar y además tienen prioridad a la hora de recibir ayudas sociales. Si un joven español acude a servicios sociales, en cambio, no le dan nada porque "es que tiene apoyo familiar en España". Es decir, es el propio estado el que le dice "a ti que te mantengan tus padres".

Un moro no. Un moro trabaja seis meses, recibe una prestación contributiva 4 meses y luego otra no contributiva (ingreso mínimo más complementos de las comunidades autónomas) de forma infefinida hasta que le salga de los cojones volver a trabajar. Si tiene varios hijos, esas paguitas en muchas comunidades autónomas ascienden a 1300 euros, a esa gente luego les llamas para trabajar y están siempre enfermos o salen corriendo. Así que se necesitan traer más y más remeros que estén dispuestos a trabajar en precario un tiempo antes de lograr el sueño español de recibir una paguita. Obviamente supone en realidad un gasto para el contribuyente, pero algunos empresarios se forran por el camino ofreciendo sueldos que no te dan para vivir.

De todas formas parece ser que el tipo este si tenía trabajo y una economía solvente, luego no es el caso.


----------



## Abrojo (12 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es un mastermind
> ahora trabaja para el CNI



Ojo que no fuera un agente aunque sería una opción mu loca, pero no sería descabellado pensar que alguno que haya desaparecido es por trabajar para espionaje o inteligencia


----------



## Murray's (12 Dic 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Hay que ser hijo de puta para decir eso. Se ha precarizado el mercado laboral precisamente a base de traer mano de obra inmigrante. Antes un chaval que no valía para estudiar se salía a los 16 años a trabajar y tenía un futuro. Ahora no, ahora en España solo tienes estabilidad laboral si tienes enchufe, padres ricos que te den dinero para abrir un negocio, apruebas una oposición o tienes una formación altísima y en ese caso te sale más a cuenta irte a trabajar al extranjero.
> 
> A un inmigrante analfabeto de mierda le da igual aceptar trabajos de mierda precarios porque no tiene otra cosa a la que aspirar y además tienen prioridad a la hora de recibir ayudas sociales. Si un joven español acude a servicios sociales, en cambio, no le dan nada porque "es que tiene apoyo familiar en España". Es decir, es el propio estado el que le dice "a ti que te mantengan tus padres".
> 
> ...



+1

Por eso la endofobia hacia este pais.

Y ojo la culpa no la tienen esos inmigrantes 

Sino políticos y quienes les votan, y los empresarios


----------



## Furymundo (12 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Ojo que no fuera un agente aunque sería una opción mu loca, pero no sería descabellado pensar que alguno que haya desaparecido es por trabajar para espionaje o inteligencia



es una posibilidad
aunque si contratan muertos en vida
podria contratarme a mi tambien
aunque supongo que no se fiarian despues de todo lo que comento sobre el regimen del 78 en este foro.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Dic 2022)

Fue hacer cruisin y le dieron boleto, estará enterrado en un descampado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

y en la farmafia qué han investigao? a qué clientes atendió? qué relaciones tenía ahí? qué se sabe?


----------



## Trejo (12 Dic 2022)

jorobachov dijo:


> Otro al que han asaltado y han hecho desaparecer haciéndole creer que follaría con una buenorra del tinder. Como el caso del vasco informático de guetxo.



Esa es mi apuesta.

Nuncafollista que, milagrosamente, recibe un match de una tía muy guapa y maja, la cual le dice que le gusta y que quiere conocerle en persona, además de contarle una triste historia de que tiene que enviar dinero para que operen a su madre enferma pero que no tiene trabajo, a lo cual Félix, como buen caballero, le dice que él se lo presta.

Para no escandalizar a sus padres ultraprotectores, decide alquilar un apartamento para el encuentro y les miente con lo de que va con un grupo. Espera en el apartamento, llaman a la puerta, por la mirilla ve una chica, abre y entran tres rumanos o albano-kosovares que le muelen a ostias hasta cargárselo y le quitan el dinero y todo lo que tenga de valor. Meten el cuerpo en una bolsa, probablemente descuartizado y lo entierran en lo más recóndito de un monte.

Y ya está, así es como acaba la vida de un desgraciado que no sabe pensar con un par de neuronas.


----------



## Disident (12 Dic 2022)

Ni en la serra grossa de Alicante ni en El Campello hay cruising. Me parece rarísimo aparcar la moto en Campello y buscar un sitio para suicidarse escondido y que no te encuentren.

Todo está petado de casas, edificios y urbanizaciones excepto la desembocadura del río seco y por ahí hay mucha gente que va a dar vueltas con los perros.

Otra posibilidad sería que tenía el apartamento reservado para traerse a alguien del Campello con quien habría concertado una cita pero habría que saber si en la moto llevaba dos cascos.

Probablemente tenía 2 cuentas en Instagram, puesto que su cuenta no daba likes y en su primera foto (aparte de la bandera) utiliza hashtags, lo cual no es común cuando se es primerizo en esa red.

En Instagram él no seguía a nadie y sin embargo a él le seguían aparte de algunas mujeres, un colombiano, un negro modelo gay que estuvo en Alicante y otro chico gay con onlyfans del Pilar de la Horadada. Supongo que al abrirse el Instagram los tenía en los contactos del teléfono y éstos le agregaron.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si lo del apartamento se confirma, la teoría que más me convence es la del @eL PERR0
> 
> Ahora bien, le pregunto:
> ¿Por qué aparece la moto a quince kilómetros de la casa?
> ¿Por qué llama a la madre para decirle que ha desayunado y que sigue la excursión en el coche de sus amigos?



Una opción, que ya sé que nadie contempla, es la que exponía Freixedo. Probablemente, ocurra muy pocas veces. Pero a quien le toca, no deja rastro alguno...


----------



## Trejo (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es una víctima de sus circunstancias.
> 
> Hasta esta generación de españolas, lo normal era tener varios hijos a lo largo de la vida.
> Hacia los 40 tenían su último hijo que tardaba 18 años en crecer y por lo tanto los primeros ya hacía muchos años que se habían ido y llegaban los nietos.
> ...



Yo apuntaría un par de cosas a este argumento:

Un porcentaje cada vez mayor de mujeres, sobre todo en el medio urbano, deciden no tener hijos. Hasta el punto de llegar a esterilizarse. Los medios de comunicación, directa o indirectamente, las han convencido de que tener hijos es desperdiciar su vida y cargarse de problemas y preocupaciones. Para ellas, la realización personal es tener un trabajo charo de pinta y colorea, viajar para llenar el Insta de fotazas para recibir mil likes e ir saltando de cama en cama con los alfas que se van encontrando.

Por otra parte, si uno se pone a pensar, hay motivos por los que no abandonar el hogar paternal. Los sueldos son una mierda, incluso en trabajos cualificados. El coste de independizarse es altísimo (si no entran al menos 2000 €/mes en casa, a la larga llega la bancarrota) y si se piensa en convivir con una mujer "moderna" hay que tener en cuenta que ahora ni una tiene ni puta idea de cocinar (o le compras la Thermomix o a tirar de comida preparada) y lo de tener la casa limpia también lo llevan mal. He visto la vivienda de varias que de puertas para afuera van de punta en blanco pero luego tienen la casa asquerosa. Sin barrer, el fregadero con platos y vasos desde hace 3 días, el cuarto de baño con la bañera y el lavabo llenos de pelos largos, taza del váter con sangre seca de cuando tuvieron la regla, toallas usadas tiradas en una esquina, toallitas desmaquillantes sucias por todos lados, maquillajes encima del váter, secador de pelo y alisador tirados por cualquier lado, cama sin hacer en toda la semana, ropa que no se sabe si está sucia o limpia tirada en medio del dormitorio.... Óbviamente, cuando se van a vivir con un tío "exigen" repartir las tareas que al final, por una excusa u otra, ellas se escaquean de hacer su parte.

Para un hombre soltero, el independizarse es un tema que se lo debería pensar muy muy mucho, porque es posible que se meta en un pozo de mierda del que no salga jamás.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Yo apuntaría un par de cosas a este argumento:
> 
> Un porcentaje cada vez mayor de mujeres, sobre todo en el medio urbano, deciden no tener hijos. Hasta el punto de llegar a esterilizarse. Los medios de comunicación, directa o indirectamente, las han convencido de que tener hijos es desperdiciar su vida y cargarse de problemas y preocupaciones. Para ellas, la realización personal es tener un trabajo charo de pinta y colorea, viajar para llenar el Insta de fotazas para recibir mil likes e ir saltando de cama en cama con los alfas que se van encontrando.
> 
> ...



Hay 4 mil millones de mujeres en el planeta . Sospecha cuando las más chaladas y deconstruidas son las españolas que son una ínfima minoría. 
La población de cada país se comporta como diseñan en los despachos, en caso de España en despachos enemigos. 


Los esquemas mentales , las soluciones de vida son las mismas en todas las especies para los mismos problemas.

No es que casualmente nos podamos ver reflejados en el comportamiento animal, es que no hay otras fórmulas .
Es la convergencia evolutiva. Los guacamayos o las cigüeñas se emparejan de por vida porque construir un nido gigante o en el agujero en un árbol es un laborioso esfuerzo al que no quieren renunciar por cambiar de pareja. Es el nido su nexo de unión. Las cigüeñas se reencuentran ahí cada año para iniciar una vez más el ciclo reproductivo. Si tuviesen que empezar de nuevo se les pasaba la temporada y las crías sin nacer.

*Para simplificar lo que está pasando en España*, en menos de una generación se impondrá el islam puesto que todas las treintañeras llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos. Por lo tanto la nueva población volverá a vivir como siempre fue porque no puede ser de otra manera.

Contarán durante generaciones como consiguieron la limpieza étnica sin necesidad de bombas y por supuesto prohibirán el feminismo como está prohibido el comunismo en los países que lo padecieron.

Ya no hay tiempo a una reacción social para reformar esta sociedad degenerada. Sin tener en cuenta los millones de españoles a los que han abducido para odiar a su país, no solo catalanes y vascos sino también izquierdistas y todas las sectas relacionadas, sin contar con todos estos desgraciados, para que los españoles se mantuviesen en su número , cada mujer debería tener lo menos TRES hijos para reemplazar a la madre y al padre, y a su tío el solterón gay y su tía la lesbiana feminista.

Y ESO NO VA A PASAR .


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

*que una mujer queme los mejores años de su vida ( una etapa que no vuelve atrás y que pasa muy rápido ) con un hombre sin estar casada, es mucho peor que trabajar sin contrato y sin ningún tipo de seguro para un empresario explotador.


El matrimonio viene de madre *y esa era su razón de ser. Una seguridad para la mujer que al ser para toda la vida, era como un contrato fijo. Lo peor que le puede pasar a una mujer, sobre todo su fue guapa y con capacidad de mantenerse por su cuenta, es quedarse sola a los treinta y tantos ( premenopáusica ) . Es posible que se junte a un vicioso que la use como un camello para tener la dopamina gratis, pero le quedan 40 años de vida y acabará con un gato como única familia. ¿ quién atiende a los desahuciados de la vida cuando tienen una enfermedad ? Yo veo a alguna de mis tías como se desviven por sus maridos a los que les han llegado los achaques . No me imagino que sería de esos hombres de no tener su apoyo.

Si una mujer con hijos y que vive amancebada se le muere el padre de los hijos, no cobrará la pensión de viudedad ni recibirá nada de su herencia. Tiene que ser muy tonta para no pone tierra por medio y buscar mejor opción.


----------



## Trejo (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay 4 mil millones de mujeres en el planeta . Sospecha cuando las más chaladas y deconstruidas son las españolas que son una ínfima minoría.
> La población de cada país se comporta como diseñan en los despachos, en caso de España en despachos enemigos.
> 
> 
> ...



Muy cierto. Es la cruda realidad. Hemos traspasado un punto de no retorno. Es la invasión y destrucción de Europa Occidental tal como la conocíamos. Y lo han hecho con ataque interior, desde dentro de las instituciones, las cuales han despojado a los europeos de cualquier atisbo de moralidad y sentimiento de pertenencia a un territorio, combinado con el envío masivo de huestes invasoras para reemplazarnos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Muy cierto. Es la cruda realidad. Hemos traspasado un punto de no retorno. Es la invasión y destrucción de Europa Occidental tal como la conocíamos. Y lo han hecho con ataque interior, desde dentro de las instituciones, las cuales han despojado a los europeos de cualquier atisbo de moralidad y sentimiento de pertenencia a un territorio, combinado con el envío masivo de huestes invasoras para reemplazarnos.



si claro. 
Los enemigos de Europa han sido asesorados por los mejores ingenieros sociales del planeta y lo han hecho muy bien.

Han anulado la verdadera identidad como en cualquier otro país normal, que es la raza, la patria, la religión, la familia ... por parafilias sexuales.

Todo gira en torno al sexo para distraer la atención en algo absurdo e irrelevante que han convertido en el opio de occidente. 

A la gente le importa más que le definan como se corre a que su genética perdure en el tiempo, sin darse cuenta de que existe gracias a sus antepasados y que es el último o la última de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que superaron incluso la glaciación


----------



## elpesetilla (12 Dic 2022)

si, entonces yo trabajaba en un supermercado frecuentado tanto por la madre como por el. Con la madre hablaba mucho pero a él casi que no le conocía.

He de decir que la señora afectada, lo que se dice afectada... No estaba precisamente. Hablaba del tema como si no fuera con ella la cosa. Nosotros siempre flipabamos al verla tan indiferente


de fc


----------



## Lady Victoria (12 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Esa es mi apuesta.
> 
> Nuncafollista que, milagrosamente, recibe un match de una tía muy guapa y maja, la cual le dice que le gusta y que quiere conocerle en persona, además de contarle una triste historia de que tiene que enviar dinero para que operen a su madre enferma pero que no tiene trabajo, a lo cual Félix, como buen caballero, le dice que él se lo presta.
> 
> ...



Está versión que os gusta tanto tiene un problema, y es que una paliza así deja rastros de violencia en el piso, sangre, hay gritos, alguna persona puede haber visto entrar a los albanokosovares... Vaya, es un piso turístico, no una casa de campo recóndita.
Supongo que la policía o el detective privado habrá investigado mínimamente el piso para ver si hay rastro de sangre o ha habido algún forcejeo. Igualmente habrían mirado con quién se escribió y a quien pertenecían esos perfiles de Tinder falsos que decís.

Que no digo que no pueda ser, pero es una versión mucho más descabellada que la de la huida de una madre absorbente.


----------



## Cathar (12 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Las madres castradoras han existido siempre. Qué tendrá que ver el tipo de sociedad....
> 
> Saludos



Es una suma de hechos consumados.
No sé si eres muy joven, pero antes, uno se desprendía más fácilmente de la familia. Emanciparse, no era tan complicado como ahora.
Y aunque las madres así siempre han existido como bien dices, el lastre era más fácil de soltar.


----------



## Murray's (12 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Una opción, que ya sé que nadie contempla, es la que exponía Freixedo. Probablemente, ocurra muy pocas veces. Pero a quien le toca, no deja rastro alguno...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289551




Es otra hipótesis, ser abducido.


----------



## Murray's (12 Dic 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Esa es mi apuesta.
> 
> Nuncafollista que, milagrosamente, recibe un match de una tía muy guapa y maja, la cual le dice que le gusta y que quiere conocerle en persona, además de contarle una triste historia de que tiene que enviar dinero para que operen a su madre enferma pero que no tiene trabajo, a lo cual Félix, como buen caballero, le dice que él se lo presta.
> 
> ...




Eso deja pistas. Huellas, testigos....


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Si lo mataron para robarle, su madre echaría en falta algo. No dicen que haya desaparecido nada, ni dinero.



Pero ME CAGO EN LA PUTA DIOS.. ¿como podeis ser tan jodidamente subnormales?

LE ROBARIAN LO QUE COJONES LLEVARA ENCIMA!!!!!

¿ES QUE NO ESTAIS HARTOS DE VER TITULARES TODOS LOS PUTOS DIAS DE QUE A UN FULANO LE HAN RAJAO LA PUTA GARGANTA EN PLENA CALLE PA QUITARLE EL PUTO TELEFONO?

Que panda de anormales joder, hilo de los andes version 2


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

Disident dijo:


> Ni en la serra grossa de Alicante ni en El Campello hay cruising



Es que a esos sitios solo acude gentuza degenerada. Tu puedes ser un tio normal, y citarte con otra gente que crees tambien normal, en el sitio que te de la real gana. Pudieron quedar en la sierra por ser un sitio discreto. Pudieron quedar de verdad para ir a la sierra como excusa previa para conocerse y romper el hielo. O lo de la sierra pudo ser simplemente una excusa que se inventa el como coartada para justificar su ausencia y tener algo que decir si alguna mirada indiscreta lo ve por ahi con gente

Y de ahi a que la moto estuviera en el campello, porque quedo alli con dicha gente y punto, y jamas hubo sierra. La intencion era citarse en X sitio y si todo iba bien, ir al apartamento a follar. Es el ABC de las citas por las redes, pero como aqui solo hay calvos rata virgenes, pues lo unico que se les ocurre es el suicidio, que es lo que harian ellos, o estan deseando hacer. Y no les entra en la cabeza ninguna otra hipotesis


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Está versión que os gusta tanto tiene un problema, y es que una paliza así deja rastros de violencia en el piso, sangre, hay gritos, alguna persona puede haber visto entrar a los albanokosovares... Vaya, es un piso turístico, no una casa de campo recóndita.



QUE ALLI NO TUVIERON NI POR QUE LLEGAR A SUBIR OSTIA PUTA

La cuestion es QUE HUBO UN ALQUILER. Y un alquiler de ese tipo, es SUSTITUTIVO DE UN HOTEL. Alguien que se pilla un apartamento para un dia EN SU PROPIO BARRIO, el 100% de las veces se lo pilla PARA FOLLAR. Esa es la puta clave, punto. La intencion y finalidad del alquiler. Luego alli con gente no tuvo por que llegar a subir. Desaparecio antes de volver

Su madre ademas habla de coches. Le propondrian cualquier otro plan, se lo llevarian por ahi, y ya dios sabe


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es que a esos sitios solo acude gentuza degenerada. Tu puedes ser un tio normal, y citarte con otra gente que crees tambien normal, en el sitio que te de la real gana. Pudieron quedar en la sierra por ser un sitio discreto. Pudieron quedar de verdad para ir a la sierra como excusa previa para conocerse y romper el hielo. O lo de la sierra pudo ser simplemente una excusa que se inventa el como coartada para justificar su ausencia y tener algo que decir si alguna mirada indiscreta lo ve por ahi con gente
> 
> Y de ahi a que la moto estuviera en el campello, porque quedo alli con dicha gente y punto, y jamas hubo sierra. La intencion era citarse en X sitio y si todo iba bien, ir al apartamento a follar. Es el ABC de las citas por las redes, pero como aqui solo hay calvos rata virgenes, pues lo unico que se les ocurre es el suicidio, que es lo que harian ellos, o estan deseando hacer. Y no les entra en la cabeza ninguna otra hipotesis



Tu hipótesis es la más plausible, aunque en vez de hombres también pudo ser con una scort o alguna que le hizo match en alguna app (como el informático ese que enterraron vivo y luego trataron de vender su Mercedes). 

Aunque también es cierto que este tipo de desapariciones que NO DEJAN NI PUTÍSIMO RASTRO también puede ser OBRA DE SERES de los que ya habló Freixedo.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Tu hipótesis es la más plausible, aunque en vez de hombres también pudo ser con una scort o alguna que le hizo match en alguna app (como el informático ese que enterraron vivo y luego trataron de vender su Mercedes).



La cuestion de por que intuyo que se estaba citando con tios, es por el hecho de que el MIENTA, OCULTE INFO, Y BUSQUE APARTAMENTO

Si has quedao con una puta de pago, o de gratis, lo mas normal es ir a un hotel. Si es una zorra de tinder, el follar la primera cita suele ser muy muy raro

Si se pilla un apartamento, es o una de dos, o pq quiere una cita la ostia puta de romantica, de pasar todo el dia en el apartamento, o por algo mucho mas sencillo, que es por busqueda de DISCRECION TOTAL. Como ya dije mas atras, suelen preferir apartamento a hotel, quienes estan poniendo cuernazos, o quienes estan quedando con tios, ya que una vez en el apartamento, tu ya llevas la llave y metes a quien quieres sin que nadie te vea y sin dar mas nombres. En hotel hay recepcion, te ven con quien vas, y muchas veces hasta hay que dar DNI de todos ocupantes

Si quedara con una zorra de tinder, se podria marcar un tanto con su madre y decir que ha quedao con una hamija-jiji y presumir. No lo hace. Dice que ha quedao "con unos hamijos de interne pa ir al monte". Con que, tal como dije ayer, eso es COARTADA BROCBAC MONTAIN

Asi que me digan lo que me digan, yo lo veo bastante claro


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> Es el retrato del forero medio, vida aburrida sin follar, y harto de remar, sabiendo idiomas, un buen día desaparece.
> ¿Huida, suicidio o asesinato?
> Opinemos, igual hasta le encontramos.
> 
> ...



Excursionista encuentra por casualidad en una de sus rutas un gran alijo de droga manejado por el deepstate y la alta mafia, y lo hacen desaparecer.

Nothing new at all.

Circulen por favor, circulen.


----------



## tnkt (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La cuestion de por que intuyo que se estaba citando con tios, es por el hecho de que el MIENTA, OCULTE INFO, Y BUSQUE APARTAMENTO
> 
> Si has quedao con una puta de pago, o de gratis, lo mas normal es ir a un hotel. Si es una zorra de tinder, el follar la primera cita suele ser muy muy raro
> 
> ...



Y lo de llamar a la madre atorrante pa decirle que desayunó las madalenas o las campurrianas o lo que sea cuadra con ello. Como expiando un sentimiento de culpa. Que el pobre culpa de nada, pobrecillo, pero sí cuadra, sí. Porque a las madres atorrantes se las quiere también a pesar de todo, se preocupan por uno de manera insana, pero se preocupan y el que no es de piedra, por muy pesadas y atorrantes que sean, pues te encogen el corazón y sientes culpa. 
Pobre pobre Felix José.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (12 Dic 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Excursionista encuentra por casualidad en una de sus rutas un gran alijo de droga manejado por el deepstate y la alta mafia, y lo hacen desaparecer.
> 
> Nothing new at all.
> 
> Circulen por favor, circulen.



Lugar equivocado y momento equivocado, vaya putadón.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

tnkt dijo:


> Y lo de llamar a la madre atorrante pa decirle que desayunó las madalenas o las campurrianas o lo que sea cuadra con ello. Como expiando un sentimiento de culpa. Que el pobre culpa de nada, pobrecillo, pero sí cuadra, sí



No necesariamente sentimiento de culpa. Pero si sentimiento de tener que mantener la coartada, de mantener un guion de normalidad. Lo que implica temor a ser descubierto


----------



## Antiparticula (12 Dic 2022)

Me parece indignante los que estáis dando por hecho que era homosexual sin una sola prueba.
Los que tenéis acceso a forocoches ¿algún post tipo "melafo"?

Hoy en dia los homsexuales enmadrados no se lo ocultan a su madres. Y las madres son felices con un hijo gay.

Tampoco hoy en dia los homosexuales llegan virgenes a los 40. Los heterosexuales sí.

¿qué tipo de porno se encontró en el disco duro?


----------



## .AzaleA. (12 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> ¿Una madre castradora es narcisista o simplemente tóxica?




Ambas...




SineOsc dijo:


> Y no se pueden rastrear su historial y últimas conversaciones telemáticas? o triangular las últimas posiciónes del teléfono?




La policía no está para esos menesteres... Por eso la madre recurrió a dos detectives.


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Que da igual cómo fuera la madre. 
Él la guardaría fidelidac acsoluta y puede que eso le impidiera tener fidelidac a relacioneps sentimentalecs, o igual era gay, no se sabe, pero eso no aclara la movida de por qué un día, de pronto, pilla un apartamento, la mochila, la amoto y sale pitando. Ahí hay un brote de pronto. Inducido por psicofármacos o por algún suceso inecsperao o cualquier movida que no se puede de saber.


----------



## .AzaleA. (12 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> 34 y viviendo con la madre. Eso vuelve loco a cualquiera tú.
> *La madre tiene pinta de loca inestable*. Qué si él se fuese a vivir a otra casa aunque fuese al lado ella armaría un drama para que no se fuese. Qué hombre de esas características prefiere quedarse con 34 años con la madre en lugar de irse solo o con una mujer?
> 
> *Solo puede ser alguien con el alma cagada que se deja manipular por la madre y no se atreve a cortar por lo sano.*
> ...




"Dama de pago"... ¡Qué finolis!

No había visto este hilo y aquí estoy, leyéndolo, y por lo que voy viendo, la relación hijo-madre en este caso es normal puesto que el desaparecido tiene aspecto GAY. Y, aunque no lo fuese, existen personas que desarrollan un extraño vínculo filial y prefieren quedarse en su casa a independizarse.



bice dijo:


> Claramente el problema era la madre. Sólo hay que leer la entrevista para darse cuenta “que podía irse a vivir a la otra casa con una chica”... excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta. Si la mujer comenta hasta que no le parecía bien el desayuno que se había tomado el día de la desaparición, que “no solía desayunar eso”. Madre controladora psicopática de manual, yo apuesto por un suicidio, ese tío estaba tan atrapado que ni sabía que lo estaba, sólo quería huir.




*¿Tan claro véis que la madre tiene parte de culpa? A mí sus palabras me parecen de alguien cariñoso. ¿?¿?¿?*


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Dic 2022)

Si andaba entre la farmafia y su casa y un día sale pitando con unos supuestos amegis de internhez que tampoco nadie sabe si ecsisten, yo miraría en la farmafia a ver qué tipo de relaciones podía haber tenido ahí en un momento dao, clientecs o algo, no sé


----------



## Disident (12 Dic 2022)

El modelo que da like a sus fotos del 1 del septiembre de 2020 tiene en su propio perfil su primera foto el 14 de septiembre de 2020, es decir, después. 

En esa primera foto tiene 396 likes y 52 comentarios, lo cual es casi imposible para una primera foto, por lo tanto supuestamente borró todas sus fotos anteriores en donde se hubiera podido ver su localización. 

Sigue a 17000 personas PERO YA NO SIGUE a Félix, pese a haberle dado likes. Es más fácil dejar de seguir a alguien que borrar los likes en Instagram. 

Pese a ser jamaicano estuvo en Alicante y celebró un cumpleaños en Benidorm.


----------



## spica (12 Dic 2022)

Disident dijo:


> Tenemos sospechoso:
> 
> El modelo que da like a sus fotos del 1 del septiembre de 2020 tiene en su propio perfil su primera foto el 14 de septiembre de 2020, es decir, después.
> 
> ...



Un jamaicano y un chocho-cebo?


----------



## pepita (12 Dic 2022)

Disident dijo:


> Tenemos sospechoso:
> 
> El modelo que da like a sus fotos del 1 del septiembre de 2020 tiene en su propio perfil su primera foto el 14 de septiembre de 2020, es decir, después.
> 
> ...



Tiene fotos en el monte en Alicante.


----------



## valensalome (12 Dic 2022)

Disident dijo:


> Tenemos sospechoso:
> 
> El modelo que da like a sus fotos del 1 del septiembre de 2020 tiene en su propio perfil su primera foto el 14 de septiembre de 2020, es decir, después.
> 
> ...



El tal xxxxx ummm bien visto, has visto su fb disident?
Mejor no pongo el nombre por si acaso..
Me parece que el perro esta bastante acertado últimamente si quitamos sus exabruptos.


----------



## pepita (12 Dic 2022)

¿Sabéis si el chico desaparecido llevaba gafas?


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

Ya esta degenerando esto. Ahora otros tarados llamando asesinos a seguidores de las redes, porque le han dado megusta a una foto suya

Dios que pais de tarados


----------



## valensalome (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ya esta degenerando esto. Ahora otros tarados llamando asesinos a seguidores de las redes, porque le han dado megusta a una foto suya
> 
> Dios que pais de tarados



Igual cambias de parecer pronto...Nadie está acusando a nadie, solo que hay muchas cosas raras aquí...


----------



## MCC (12 Dic 2022)

Yo y @Don Vladimir Harkonnen un día nos vamos a reunir, y solo uno de los dos regresará a casa*. *


----------



## trellat (12 Dic 2022)

"amigos de internet" y luego el articulo pesimamente redactado, apenas se entiende nada. Miro al redactor del mismo .... y todo se me aclara


----------



## bice (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ya esta degenerando esto. Ahora otros tarados llamando asesinos a seguidores de las redes, porque le han dado megusta a una foto suya
> 
> Dios que pais de tarados



Por favor, no interrumpa la labor imbestigadora de los conforeros. Ahora mismo no podemos descartar ninguna opción, lo importante es encontrar a Félix. Y ya que se le ve a ud puesto en el tema Grinder y derivados haga el favor de cerciorarse de si nuestro amigo tenía perfil con las señas de Whitaker o alguien con perfil sospechoso de ser él por la zona de Alicante.


----------



## Disident (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ya esta degenerando esto. Ahora otros tarados llamando asesinos a seguidores de las redes, porque le han dado megusta a una foto suya
> 
> Dios que pais de tarados



Aquí nadie ha llamado asesino a nadie. Sólo tenemos como sospechosos a todos sus seguidores de Instagram, especialmente porque era un perfil con muy pocas fotos sin relevancia alguna y porque él no seguía a nadie. 

También es cierto que en el caso del modelo lo normal es que se dedique (como hacemos muchos) a seguir a destajo perfiles y dar likes a todas las fotos con el fin de conseguir seguidores, y pasado un tiempo dejar de seguir a los que no le siguen. Es una práctica habitual para darse a conocer. 

El hecho de estar en Alicante y Benidorm tampoco es un indicio, por lo tanto lo descarto como sospechoso puesto que ya los investigadores habrán comprobado que no hay relación alguna a través del teléfono, y que además es un chavalín que hace de modelo en books, catálogos, displays y que trabaja en pasarelas de moda en Madrid. 

Por otra parte tampoco tengo claro que Félix fuese homosexual y que tengamos que rebuscar entre sus posibles amistades de Instagram. Teniendo 37 años hoy en día y viviendo en Benidorm que hay mucho ambiente Gay de toda la vida se me hace rarísimo que vaya a escondidas a conocer a un tío al Campello. 

Posiblemente sean los prejuicios los que hagan que estemos hablando de cruising, de su "cara" de gay por vivir con su madre, etc. y la verdad esté en otra parte que 2 años después ya debería haber sido resuelta.


----------



## trellat (12 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287407
> 
> ¿Habeis visto esta foto?
> Pobre chaval, le vestía de niña.
> Como una puta cabra la maruja.



otia, que va habeis hecho un csi 

La verdad es que la foto de la derecha aclara muchas cosas. Ademas a la vista de todo cristo en una rrss ... pobre chaval, que cara.


----------



## tnkt (12 Dic 2022)

Ojalá algún imbestigator profesase tanto entusiasmo como el aquí mostrado. 
Este "acertijo" hay que resolverlo.


----------



## bice (12 Dic 2022)

Disident dijo:


> Aquí nadie ha llamado asesino a nadie. Sólo tenemos como sospechosos a todos sus seguidores de Instagram, especialmente porque era un perfil con muy pocas fotos sin relevancia alguna y porque él no seguía a nadie.
> 
> También es cierto que en el caso del modelo lo normal es que se dedique (como hacemos muchos) a seguir a destajo perfiles y dar likes a todas las fotos con el fin de conseguir seguidores, y pasado un tiempo dejar de seguir a los que no le siguen. Es una práctica habitual para darse a conocer.
> 
> ...



Yo la teoría gay no la veo; por lo que sé del mundillo todos los gays follan, hasta a los más raritos como este tío se la habrían querido chupar en algún baño público. No necesita meterse en tales arducias para echar un polvo, a no ser que fuese muy degenerado y no pudiese resistir la tentación de verga grupal marrónica; pero no pega nada con el perfil que muestra en forocoches de tío rayado con la vida y lleno de vacío existencial; eso pega más con perfiles agresivos y obcecados tipo @eLPERRO


----------



## trellat (12 Dic 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> La privacidad y el derecho a la intimidad si eso para otro puto día...



es que eso.
No creo que ni tan siquiera la gc pueda decirle a la madre clara y rotundamente que su hijo se ha marchado voluntariamente. Le soltaran un escueto "hay indicios evidentes de que podría haberse marchado voluntariamente" y a funcionar


----------



## pepita (12 Dic 2022)

"Sospechoso" no quiere decir asesino. Simplemente que parece que se conocen.
Se podría haber largado con él. O podría saber algo si se conocen.
La cosa es que ese "chico" necesitaba salir de esa casa y su madre no tiene ni idea de por donde buscar.


----------



## trellat (12 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Nunca hay que quedar con gente de Internet, nunca.
> 
> Muchos desaparecidos son víctimas de asesinato, que supuestamente quedan con citas... y lo que se encuentran es su trágico final. Generalmente, son intentos de robo a la víctima, aunque también se han dado casos más raros y siniestros.



Curiosamente ya nunca se habla de asesinos en serie y debe de haber a ful
De todas formas no creo que sea el caso. Este tio se ha largado sin mirar atras ... y lo debe de saber la gc a ciencia cierta, me juego el cuello


----------



## -carrancas (12 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Dic 2022)

Aqui creo que solo hay dos polos

O se ha suicidado como todo indica o se ha pirado dejando atras a su vieja toxica como mucha gente hace y no quiere volver atras, hay mucha gente que ha hecho eso hasta largandose a otro continente. 

No creo que lo hayan liquidado pero todo es posible, es la opcion que menos % otorgo yo.


----------



## Flecky's (12 Dic 2022)

> Tengo hecho un testamento y quisiera quitar a la persona aue tengo puesta en mi testamento. Vamos, que en su dia lo hice pero quiero no dejarle nada. Puse de heredera universal a mi madre pero quiero quitarla por completo.
> 
> ¿debo ir al mismo notario?
> ¿hace falta llevar el testamento antiguo?
> ...





https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?p=379552925&highlight=#post379552925



Seguro que se llevaba muy bien con ella.


----------



## trellat (12 Dic 2022)

ese se ha ido a por tabaco


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

Disident dijo:


> Posiblemente sean los prejuicios los que hagan que estemos hablando de cruising, de su "cara" de gay por vivir con su madre, etc. y la verdad esté en otra parte que 2 años después ya debería haber sido resuelta.



Yo no he dicho absolutamente nada de su cara. Los que os estais inventando gilipolleces sobre el por 2 fotos de mierda que habeis visto, sois vosotros, al igual que os las estais inventando de su madre. Yo solo hablo de hipotesis logicas analizando los hechos y las pruebas que han filtrado los medios

Y vosotros, putos tarados, estais llamando asesinos a gente que le han dado me gusta a una puta foto de las redes de ese tio. Habeis llegado HASTA A PONER SU PUTO NOMBRE

¿tu te crees que alguien que se dedique a quedar con tios a traves de paginas de contacto para atracarlos, va a andar dandole me gusta a las fotos vestido de marinerito de niño en el perfil personal del tio que supuestamente es ha cargao? ¿Teneis algo dentro de la puta cabeza?


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Aqui creo que solo hay dos polos
> 
> O se ha suicidado como todo indica o se ha pirado dejando atras a su vieja toxica como mucha gente hace y no quiere volver atras, hay mucha gente que ha hecho eso hasta largandose a otro continente.
> 
> No creo que lo hayan liquidado pero todo es posible, es la opcion que menos % otorgo yo.



Y se alquilo un apartamento en su barrio el dia que desaparecio, por contribuir a la economia inmobiliaria local, como un gesto antes de irse

Y los tios con los que quedo, lo sacaron del pais en cayuco


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> los más raritos como este tío



¿Rarito de que? ¿De que cojones conoces tu a ese? Aqui los unicos raritos sois los traumaditos que entrais a un foro para poneros a insultar a la madre de un tio desconocido, lanzandole todos los insultos que no teneis cojones de lanzarle a la vuestra. Majadero


----------



## tnkt (12 Dic 2022)

La verdad que el chico si lo rapas/hubieras rapado, un poco de sol y ejercicio... Pues yo qué sé, podría haber tenido o tiene su sexappeal ese. No era, es para nada monstruoso. 
Todo sea dicho con los debidos respetos.


----------



## tnkt (12 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Rarito de que? ¿De que cojones conoces tu a ese? Aqui los unicos raritos sois los traumaditos que entrais a un foro para poneros a insultar a la madre de un tio desconocido, lanzandole todos los insultos que no teneis cojones de lanzarle a la vuestra. Majadero



Oye, Perro, no te cabrees, pero lo de que la madre parezca más joven en la foto del chaval veinteañero que en la que está con él de bebé vestido de marinero... ¿No te parece raro? Es que eso... Es raro.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y se alquilo un apartamento en su barrio el dia que desaparecio, por contribuir a la economia inmobiliaria local, como un gesto antes de irse
> 
> Y los tios con los que quedo, lo sacaron del pais en cayuco




vaya, es que he leido el hilo a saltos, si hizo eso esto pinta mal.

atraco con cruisingeros/chaperos/camellos es lo que tiene pinta ahora si, muerte accidental o provocada y han escondido el cadaver.

no hay una peli tarantinosa que follando se cargan a una fulana con una percha por accidente y la esconden?

o la madre asesina psicopata que no queria que el hijo se independizase. Como la peli de Billy Wilder de la actriz narcisista celosa, no recuerdo el nombre, obra maestra. El ocaso de los dioses creo que es.

en que barrio alquilo el piso para hacerme una idea? no sera Juan XXIII...


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2022)

Bueno yo ya estuve escribiendo ayer testamentos de colombo gratis. Quien quiera ver mas que vuelva patras


----------



## Petronilo (13 Dic 2022)

Disident dijo:


> Otra posibilidad sería que tenía el apartamento reservado para traerse a alguien del Campello con quien habría concertado una cita pero habría que saber si en la moto llevaba dos cascos.



¿ A que distancia podría estar El Campello del piso alquilado? ¿Ese piso alquilado estaba en su mismo barrio?


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> ¿ A que distancia podría estar El Campello del piso alquilado? ¿Ese piso alquilado estaba en su mismo barrio?



A unos 15 km. El piso alquilado estaba muy cerca de su vivienda.


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

El chico era heterosexual. Dejaos de historias de chaperos y encuentros por Grindr. Si habeis leido los hilos que escribio antes de su desaparicion en Forocoches se lamenta de no estar casado ni tener hijos, algo que hubiera deseado. Dice que debido a sus inseguridades y a la mala influencia de su madre dejo escapar a varias chicas que le gustaban y que valian la pena. Copio y pego de Forocoches texto de Felix en ese foro dos semanas antes de su desaparicion:

_"Si hubiera dicho de salir a la hermana de mi amigo quizás estaría ahora casado, con ella bastantes años y fijo que algún hijo. Por un malentendido no lo hice.

Ahora claro, hazte pareja, que conforme están las cosas las buenas ya están cogidas hace muchos años, tienes que conformarte con lo que hay. Mantén a una familia con un sueldo de mierda, ponte a tener hijos y te metes casi en los 40. No sé tío... todo una mierda.

Sé que debía haber pensado todo esto antes y haber tenido la cabeza bien amueblada. Pero también he tenido malas influencias."_


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> El chico era heterosexual. Dejaos de historias de chaperos y encuentros por Grindr. Si habeis leido los hilos que escribio antes de su desaparicion en Forocoches se lamenta de no estar casado ni tener hijos, algo que hubiera deseado. Dice que debido a sus inseguridades y a la mala influencia de su madre dejo escapar a varias chicas que le gustaban y que valian la pena. Copio y pego de Forocoches texto de Felix en ese foro dos semanas antes de su desaparicion:
> 
> _"Si hubiera dicho de salir a la hermana de mi amigo quizás estaría ahora casado, con ella bastantes años y fijo que algún hijo. Por un malentendido no lo hice.
> 
> ...



sustituye encuentros gais con encuentros sexuales con hembras.
mas facil me lo pones para igualarlo al caso del informatico vasco.


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

Este hilo es muy esclarecedor sobre su vida y sus demonios personales. Confirma que la madre es una bruja de manual que le hacia la vida imposible. Felix es el forero *Whitaker* en Forocoches:





__





Cargando…






forocoches.com


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Este hilo es muy esclarecedor sobre su vida y sus demonios personales. Confirma que la madre es una bruja de manual que le hacia la vida imposible. Felix es el forero *Whitaker* en Forocoches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jooooder, eso si que es un drama de cojones


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Dic 2022)

Esta en Islandia, tenía btc.
O se lo ha cargado la madre.


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> Isabel aportó datos, fotos y descripción: Félix José Esquerdo, 34 años, complexión fuerte, "Ha quedado con un grupo que ha conocido por Internet. No ha vuelto, no responde, mi hijo no está". Arrancó una investigación que se agotó pronto.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Vivían juntos. "Éramos uña y carne...", llora. "Tiene dos propiedades más, dos casas, que las tiene alquiladas, pero vivía aquí".



Joer con el farmacéutico. Con 34 años ya tenía 2 viviendas alquiladas. Qué bien viven.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

El Caníbal de Rottenburgo aprueba este hilo y las quedadas con los amiguitos del Internet.

Saludos.


----------



## qbit (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Este hilo es muy esclarecedor sobre su vida y sus demonios personales. Confirma que la madre es una bruja de manual que le hacia la vida imposible. Felix es el forero *Whitaker* en Forocoches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es ese. El desaparecido aprobó Farmacia y tenía 2 viviendas alquiladas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Este hilo es muy esclarecedor sobre su vida y sus demonios personales. Confirma que la madre es una bruja de manual que le hacia la vida imposible. Felix es el forero *Whitaker* en Forocoches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo he leido, estoy seguro de que este chaval podria haber sido uno de mi grupo de colegas todos "perdedores sociales" pero con inteligencia por encima de lo normal ( vamos como en este foro la mayoria) de habernos conocido, en que barrios se movia? Aunque tiene 10 años menos que yo, mi grupo eran todos con este perfil, hijos de padres incompetentes, cluster B, descarriados, desde multimillonarios hasta lumpenes. Tristemente he perdido a varios ahorcados.

Extraigo por orden: La gente que hemos sufrido bullying es porque tenemos indefension aprendida, es decir, ya nos lo hacen en nuestra propia casa y "nos dejamos". Es decir, en tu casa hay un psicopata o narcisista ( o varios). En el colegio los bullys huelen eso, que a su vez suelen ser hijos de psicopatas que optan por el acting out ( agredir) en vez del acting in ( agachar la cabeza y meterse en su mundo) del chaval. Yo mismo era lo segundo hasta que como buen fachon me hice pseudo skin en aquella epoca ya de adolescente y a ver quien me tocaba que le pisaba la cabeza con placer. Lastima no encontre nunca a mis bullys de la EGB o los dejaba sin dientes.

Luego la madre es una huelecarteras que deja al marido proveedor de supuesto buen corazon ( segun relata el hijo) y se va con el forrado ( que acabaria pronto la relacion me quiero imaginar no, hay algo mas sobre esto??) . Esto es tipico de narcisistas/psicopatas etc. Ya confirmado la madre es un cluster B tirando hacia narcisista digamos perversa, es decir, la fuente de los trastornos de personalidad de la siguiente generacion. Me imagino que le alienaria contra el padre con mentiras, triangulaciones, comparaciones y todo lo habitual de esos monstruitos de pelo largo... y el hijo ha sido el chivo expiatorio de esa indeseable.

El hijo que yo ya me lo olia, tiene todos los trazos de ser un TLP borderline ( lo causan estos entornos/madres) y la desgracia, un 10% o yo diria mas porque muchos no estan diagnosticados acaban en suicidio. Otros en drogas y otra cosa, muchos tlp tienen problemas de identidad sexual, hoy en dia casi todos esos "genero fluido" locas de pelo rosa, morado, bisexuales etc son claramente TLP.

Esto es curable en casos como los de este chaval que es claramente consciente de lo que le pasa ( egosintonico se llama) y quiere cambiarlo, pero como hay la tira de mala praxis, lo han podido empastillar los psicopatas de bata blanca y esas mierdas tienen de efecto secundario ideacion suicida ( yo mismo lo he vivido por esas mierdas). Yo mismo he pasado por la tira de incompetentes, una de ella hasta negaba mi acoso, y llego a decir que yo habia falsificado las sentencias ( que son publicas) y los diagnosticos ( que le salen a ella en su ordenador), una Noelia Mingo de manual, psicopata y esquizo paranoide, cuanto daño hace esa puta loca amargada que quiere meter en su barco de locos a sanos para autoengrandecerse, tipico de la inseguridad antisocial.

La loca es el hazmerreir de universidades, catedraticos y medicos decentes...

Resumen, esto cada pez tiene peor pinta pero esperemos que no. Confirmado el cluster B de la madre y casi diria el TLP o postraumatico del hijo, una de ambas o las dos a la vez, que suele ser habitual.


EDITO: mierda escribo este tocho y resulta que no es el Whitaker ese?


----------



## Nefersen (13 Dic 2022)

Disident dijo:


> Posiblemente sean los prejuicios los que hagan que estemos hablando de cruising, de su "cara" de gay por vivir con su madre, etc. y la verdad esté en otra parte que 2 años después ya debería haber sido resuelta.



No es sólo que viva con la madre. Es que no tiene "amigas" y se va de viaje con ella. Es que de pequeño "no se le daban los deportes sino el piano". Es que la madre quiere "que se vaya a vivir con una chica"-lo que quiere decir que ella sabe que no lo va a hacer-. Es que en su instagram sólo pone fotos de él mismo de jovencito con el tag "beautiful boy", o rodeado de amigos del colegio. Ni una sola foto con alguna vieja "novia".

En fin, todo apunta claramente en una dirección. Gay de armario fijo.


----------



## Nefersen (13 Dic 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Jooooder, eso si que es un drama de cojones



Que asco dan los forococheros con su puñetero "shur". Es peor que decir "bro".


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Dic 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta de que se ha suicidado. 
Se habrá ido al monte y se habrá tirado por un barranco. Los amigos, seguramente, ni existan. 
No encuentran su cadáver ni en 40 años.


----------



## Invasor (13 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No es sólo que viva con la madre. Es que no tiene "amigas" y se va de viaje con ella. Es que de pequeño "no se le daban los deportes sino el piano". Es que la madre quiere "que se vaya a vivir con una chica"-lo que quiere decir que ella sabe que no lo va a hacer-. Es que en su instagram sólo pone fotos de él mismo de jovencito con el tag "beautiful boy", o rodeado de amigos del colegio. Ni una sola foto con alguna vieja "novia".
> 
> En fin, todo apunta claramente en una dirección. Gay de armario fijo.



O "castrado" por la madre. Igual el tipo no se ha atrevido a dirigirse a una mujer en la vida, o ni se le ha ocurrido llevar a una amiga, y la madre tan contenta por tener toda la atención del hijo.
Hay mucha tarada así.


----------



## Scire (13 Dic 2022)

No veo que se haya tratado otra teoría:

Que se haya suicidado tirándose por un despeñadero de la forma más corriente y no lo hayan aún encontrado porque no lo han buscado.

La policía ya tiene bastante con pasear con su coche por los caminos transitables como para encima tener que bajarse.

Si hacemos memoria, encontraremos que a los muertos en el campo los suele encontrar el típico viejo que sale a recoger hierbajos y pasear al perro.
La policia nunca encuentra nada. Menos en un caso así, un hombre que no le importa a nadie más que a su madre.


----------



## DVD1975 (13 Dic 2022)

Una amiga mía tuvo un ex novio castrado por la madre.
Rompio su relación.
Mi amiga me dijo que llegó a pensar que la madre estaba enamorada del hijo.
Fue morirse la madre el tipo se caso y tuvo un hijo de mayor.
Una ex vecina mia hizo que su hijo rompiera la relación pq ellos de muertos de hambre pasaron a estar mejor económicamente y la novia de toda la vida no tenia dinero. Y ella aspiraba a a su hijo ascendiera socialmente.


----------



## Invasor (13 Dic 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Una amiga mía tuvo un ex novio castrado por la madre.
> Rompio su relación.
> Mi amiga me dijo que llegó a pensar que la madre estaba enamorada del hijo.
> Fue morirse la madre el tipo se caso y tuvo un hijo de mayor.
> Una ex vecina mia hizo que su hijo rompiera la relación pq ellos de muertos de hambre pasaron a estar mejor económicamente y la novia de toda la vida no tenia dinero. Y ella aspiraba a a su hijo ascendiera socialmente.




Qué asco me dan. Son puro materialismo. Un buen reflejo, no sé si de la condición humana o de una generación (conozco a una coreana que va a perder su relación por culpa de la madre de él, coreana también).
Parasitan a todo el que viene detrás, empezando por los hijos, y muchas han frustrado a sus hijos a desarrollar sus propias familias.


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las madres castradoras con síndrome del nido vacío, crean solterones con síndrome de Peter Pan.
> 
> Huyan de casa cuanto antes, en la adolescencia o antes de los 20 años.
> 
> ...



La madre le animaba a tener pareja e irse de casa. ¿No has leído el artículo?


----------



## Avulense64 (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tampoco se puede hablar de suicidio 100% porque el suicida deja pistas, alguna nota y alerta que se quiere quitar la vida, además muchos suicidas parten de fuertes depresiones , este chico más allá de la timidez que eso es algo común tenia su trabajo y se relacionaba.
> 
> Yo creo que esa gente con la que quedó le hizo algo, eso o tuvo un accidente en la montaña .



Yo creo que si se hubiera querido suicidar no dice que queda con gente. Sale un día por la puerta sin decir nada y adiós. Yo creo que le han hecho algo también.


----------



## pepita (13 Dic 2022)

..


CesareLombroso dijo:


> EDITO: mierda escribo este tocho y resulta que no es el Whitaker ese?



Si es. La madre dice que es farmaceútico, pero es auxiliar de farmacia.
Los pisos que "tienen" serán de ella , el sólo parece que tenga su sueldo de auxiliar, del que se queja

Este es el mensaje que envía la madre por si le escucha:

Hay un vacío muy grande *en casa*
Sabes que eras *mis pies y mis manos*
Sabes que dí mi vida por tí porque* me expuse a morirme*, no me importa
*Sé* que puedes vivir solo *pero yo* lo estoy pasando muy mal
Sabías que eras mi vida, *no tenía mas cosas*

El chantaje emocional destroza muchas vidas,


----------



## DVD1975 (13 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Yo creo que si se hubiera querido suicidar no dice que queda con gente. Sale un día por la puerta sin decir nada y adiós. Yo creo que le han hecho algo también.



Es q a saber los huelesudamericanas apechugan con todo.
En mi pueblo uno se lío con una sudamericana y luego se enteró que estaba casada y la mando a tmpc.
Ella quería seguir casada pero tener una relación con el.
Que tipo de relación puedes tener con alguien que traiciona a su marido o mujer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> La madre le animaba a tener pareja e irse de casa. ¿No has leído el artículo?



DEMASIADO TARDE !!!
*
Al burro muerto cebada al rabo. *
*Reprende a quienes pretenden ayudar o poner remedio fuera de tiempo, cuando ya es demasiado tarde y ha pasado la ocasión oportuna, por lo que ya no puede surtir efecto*.

Las edades del hombre están bien definidas. La vida tiene unas etapas que si se pasan sin vivirlas luego no tiene vuelta atrás.

De la misma manera que caen los dientes de leche y nacen los nuevos a la edad prevista, con la mente pasa igual. 
Es después de la adolescencia cuando existe ese periodo ventana para formar una pareja que durará toda la vida.

Pasados los 23 años la mente cambia, se deja de crecer y hasta ahí hemos llegado. Si no se ha formalizado una relación y se ha tenido el primer hijo ya no se tendrá, de la misma manera que no empezarás a fumar o a drogarte o a estudiar música o una carrera a los 30 años si no lo has hecho antes.


Tu atrevimiento merece un hilo propio que ahora no tengo tiempo para hacer pero que saldrá en breve y se titulará :

*
El solterón, una mala impronta y las edades del hombre.*


----------



## spica (13 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> La madre le animaba a tener pareja e irse de casa. ¿No has leído el artículo?



Eso dice ella ... AHORA.


----------



## spica (13 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No es ese. El desaparecido aprobó Farmacia y tenía 2 viviendas alquiladas.




¿Por que sabes que no es ese?

Whitaker dejo de escribir en FC por esas fechas, su perfil permance inactivo asi sale en el foro.


----------



## tremeño (13 Dic 2022)

Yo creo q es maricón perdido metidito en el armario y se ha quitado el mismo el gabán.


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Dic 2022)

A mi me da que lo que ha pasado es que se fue con unos nuevos amigos de fiesta chem sex, las drogas las traia él creadas en la farmacia, se iban a poner el culo como un bostezo durante todo el fin de semana en una cabaña, con tanta droga iba a estar empalmao 24/7 sin dormir y el culo tan abierto que iba a necesitar pañales la semana siguiente.

Se les fue de las manos con las drogas y entre eso y la ponzoña que lleva ya la cuarta, le dio un jamacuco en el corazón y se quedo ahi listo. Los amigos, asustados de que todo el mundo s enterara de su fiesta, lo enterraron en mitad del bosque.

Pero los pillaran porque pese a enterrar su cuerpo y estar muerto, toda la sangre se le quedo en el nabo y este se ha quedado por fuera, no tardara mucho en que algun papá con su hijo, inocentes vayan a coger setas al campo y entonces el niño le agarrara la picha pensando que es un hongo rústico y el padre pronto se dara cuenta que eso tiene poco de hongo y mucho de mondongo.


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Dic 2022)

Si se hubiera ido con alguien temas de sexo yo que sé grupos raros estaría más que localizado.
suelen quedar por internet móvil y estaría totalmente rastreado por parte de la policía viendo los mensajes en forocoches, como quería quitar a su madre del testamento, pisos en Airbnb, sus mensajes que se podía dilucidar que estaba totalmente muerto por dentro.. suicidio . Debería haber dejado una nota a la madre por lo menos porque eso es la muerte en vida y la señora por lo que se ve un chico con con idioma con buena educación con tres pisos que heredaría seguramente sería una madre castradora como dicen aquí pero no creo que lo hiciera a posta.. si no el chico no viviría con la madre porque tenía dinero trabajaba y tampoco iría de vacaciones con ella el chico estaba depresivo perdido y culpaba a la madre por todo cosa muy común en este foro que todo le echa la culpa a las mujeres


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Que to eso ta mu bien, to la historia ta mu bien, pero así llevaba casi 40 años tranquislamnete.

Pero un día le da un pronto y sale pitando. Ahí hay un cambio brusco, orgánico, por psicopirulas o algún suceso inesperao o lo que sea, que le cambia to el chis y entra en manía. En un plis, de un día pa otro, pilla mochila, amoto, alquila apartamento y sale pitando. Dónde? no se puede de saber...


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

El organicsmo funsiona un poco asín, te puedes pasar décadas teniendo pensamientos depres, del más allá, lo que sea y no pasa na. Pero como te cambie el chis un día de pronto to brusco, se puede ver capaz de realizar esos pensamientos y es así, to mu rápido.


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Yo creo que si se hubiera querido suicidar no dice que queda con gente. Sale un día por la puerta sin decir nada y adiós. Yo creo que le han hecho algo también.



Con una madre hiper controladora toca dar justificaciones y explicaciones continuamente. Eso de salir por la puerta sin decir nada no creo que fuera lo normal en esa casa por lo que contaba de la madre. Escuche una entrevista que le hicieron a la madre un par de meses despues de la desaparicion y era demasiado el nivel de control. 

Se pone a explicar las ultimas horas en las que estuvo con el hijo y suelta cosas como: Cuando mi hijo me dijo que al dia siguiente se iba con unos amigos de Internet le pregunte a que hora se iba a despertar, a que hora saldria de casa, si iba a desayunar en casa, que ropa se iba a poner  Al dia siguiente la madre se puso a analizar la ropa que llevaba su niño de 34 años y le pregunto que calcetines se habia puesto y que si la ropa era muy fina... Cuando el hijo salio de casa ella se puso en el balcon a mirar hasta que lo perdio de vista. Cuando el hijo la llama hacia las 10:00 ella le pregunto que habia desayunado. La noche la paso durmiendo en el sofa esperando al hijo. En fin, una tortura de madre como para coger la puerta y marcharte sin dar explicaciones a esa loca.


----------



## il banditto (13 Dic 2022)

Borra hermano que soy yo, estoy en Pattaya como Coto matamoros


----------



## GatoAzul (13 Dic 2022)

De esta noticia hace dos años y la madre dijo entonces; "Me alegré, dije: ya ha conocido gente, a ver si sale y no está *todo el día con el ordenador*" 
Por lo tanto estamos hablando de una desaparición en plena "pandemia" de un Auxiliar de *Farmacia*. 
Quien piense que una madre no debe de desesperarse por un hijo desaparecido que se pasaba horas delante del ordenador, necesita formar una familia cuanto antes. 
Tengo la certeza de que esa mujer estaba deseando que su hijo se relacionase de forma REAL, seguramente esperando que formase una familia y tuviese descendencia.
A ningún padre puede agradarle que un hijo se quede sólo en la vida. 
A saber lo que el hijo, AUXILIAR DE FARMACIA, estaba buscando y encontró en la red en plena pandemia.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Si hubiera conocido y quedao con alguien de internhez, supongo que sería lo más sensillo de rastrear y no está nada claro que epsista esa supuesta quedada. no?


----------



## Buey con odio (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Este hilo es muy esclarecedor sobre su vida y sus demonios personales. Confirma que la madre es una bruja de manual que le hacia la vida imposible. Felix es el forero *Whitaker* en Forocoches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco más hay que decir sobre el ambiente familiar en el que vivía este hombre y las secuelas que arrastraba. Ya lo dice todo él. 

A veces, por desgracia, las cosas son lo que parecen.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

Si no hay ninguna evidensia de ninguna supuesta quedada de internhez, el otro hentorno donde hubiera podido tener alguna supuesta relación con terceras partes seríanel hentorno de la farmafia


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

pero las terceras partes implicás son suposiciones sin fundamento de momento, no? lo que se puede de saber es que un día pilla mochila, amoto, apartamentito y sale pitando.


----------



## 《Judas》 (13 Dic 2022)

El día anterior lo tenía organizao y al día siguiente no tenía hambre pa desayunar, porque estaba activao, en manía, no tenía apetito.


----------



## Europobre (13 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tu atrevimiento merece un hilo propio que ahora no tengo tiempo para hacer pero que saldrá en breve y se titulará :
> 
> 
> *El solterón, una mala impronta y las edades del hombre.*



El título promete; suena a manual de referencia en Psicología Evolutiva.


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Dic 2022)

Se echo novia, quería irse a vivir con ella y ponerla de heredera universal. A la madre eso no la sentó nada bien, se veía sola y teniendo que trabajar. La madre contrato al peor detective que pudo encontrar para liar la manta. La madre abrió una cuenta en instagram como si hubiese sido su hijo y puso la foto de la bandera para despistar. Para mi la madre es la primera sospechosa. La policía lo sabe y por eso no actúa.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Antes de los 20? No te digo que no sería sano, pero hoy en día, si alguien quiere ir a la universidad los 20 los supera en casa ampliamente.



Esa es la otra gran estafa.
El 80% de las carreras que duraban 5 años podrían sintetizarse en 3 años eliminando las asignaturas que son puro relleno.
Tendríamos profesionales con los mismos conocimientos listos para trabajar a los 21.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No tiene por qué. Teniendo una madre tan neuras que le husmea todo seguramente llevase la procesión por dentro.
> 
> Yo creo que suicidio.
> Pero quiero pensar que se fue con una scort y no quiere volver. Aunque si fuese eso ya sabrían si ha tocado la pasta o si tiene una segunda cuenta bancaria aparte. .
> ...



Solo viendo su cara se sabe que es homosexual.
O se largó para Chueca con esos amigos o se montaron una fiesta de chemsex y algo salió mal y el la palmó.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Vivían juntos. "Éramos uña y carne...", llora. "Tiene dos propiedades más, dos casas, que las tiene alquiladas, pero vivía aquí". Recuerda que ella le decía a su hijo: "mira a ver si encuentras una chica, os vais allí...". No quiso hacerlo, con su madre se sentía mejor.
> 
> Chungo



Da depresión solo leer ese párrafo. Te puedes imaginar a la perfección como era el día a día.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Claramente el problema era la madre. Sólo hay que leer la entrevista para darse cuenta “que podía irse a vivir a la otra casa con una chica”... excusatio non petita, acusatio manifesta. Si la mujer comenta hasta que no le parecía bien el desayuno que se había tomado el día de la desaparición, que “no solía desayunar eso”. Madre controladora psicopática de manual, yo apuesto por un suicidio, ese tío estaba tan atrapado que ni sabía que lo estaba, sólo quería huir.



Tal cuál, que la madre opine sobre lo que ha desayunado su hijo de 34 años es brutal.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (13 Dic 2022)

Hay enlace a sus mensajes en ForoCoches?


----------



## bice (13 Dic 2022)

Por este hilo https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=7414287#post381433647 que comparte @Expat yo sí creo que Whitaker es este chico, coinciden muchas cosas, sobre todo lo de la separación de los padres a los seis años. Desde luego leyendo esto, se ve un perfil depresivo, yo creo que es evidente que a este chico en algún momento se le torcieron demasiado las cosas y no pudo reponerse.


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Dic 2022)

Esta claro que este forero de FC era el chico.... habla de ordenadores, de que es timido...le echa la culpa hasta a la madre de sus fracasos... como si es el unico al que la madre le calienta la cabeza por temas de chicas,etc y aqui estamos tan normales, con pareja, hijos,etc

Ese chico por lo que sea, culpa de todo a sus padres, madre y esto es propio de gente sin personalidad, debil... deberia haber buscado ayuda.-.. en vez de echarle la culpa de sus fracasos a sus padres... se nota que era una persona con una personalidad bastante complicada tambien... en fin, DEP






_*Podría paliar errores. Pero es que han sido muchísimos, muy gordos y muy variados.*_

*Desde fracasar en los estudios, en lo social, en lo sentimental, en lo familiar, en lo económico... en todo.

Y lo que más me jode es que tenía potencial más que suficiente como para hacerlo más que bien. Por ejemplo, en el colegio recuerdo que fui el número uno de la clase en varios colegios en los que estuve, inclusive llegué a corregir a los profesores en varias ocasiones (incluyendo al de matemáticas). Pero.... tuve la malísima suerte de que en el colegio donde había estado toda la vida, de la noche a la mañana se me hizo bullying por parte de decenas de personas de cursos superiores al mío y me tuvieron que cambiar. Mala suerte en que no me cogieron en ninguno y justamente me cogieron en uno que escuché que un compañero estaba hablando de él (mala suerte de estar en el lugar y momento inadecuados). Me desmotivé con los estudios por el nivel tan bajo, mis padres pasaron olímpicamente de la caída en picado de las notas (de dieces a ceros y unos), y luego en el instituto pasé 1º de bach bien y en 2º con los botellones... a la mierda los estudios. Todo suspendido, menos inglés que lo aprobaba sin estudiar.

Sobre el aspecto sentimental, por mi jodida inseguridad y por la mala influencia de mi madre perdí varias oportunidades con chicas estupendas. Y también perdí varios rollos por no tirar al cuello por ser tímido.

En lo familiar me he criado en una familia desestructurada por completo, abusos de diversos tipos. En el plano familiar mio ni tengo mujer ni hijos.

En lo profesional he cogido una profesión que ni me va ni me viene. Debía haber estudiado informática, pero no... me dediqué a algo que no tengo ni el más mínimo interés.

En lo económico he perdido bastante dinero por no haberme dedicado a la informática y por haber caído en una empresa donde no me pagaban lo que debía y yo sin decir nada como un tonto. Eso por años.

En lo social me cargué mi pandilla de amigos de toda la vida y aunque he tenido otros, nada ha sido igual.

Y así un sin fin de cosas...*

_*No hay dios que arregle eso... El psicólogo puede empastillarme e intentar que me auto-engañe pero el cataclismo está hecho y eso no hay dios que lo solucione. *_


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Dic 2022)

joder cuanto mas leo mas me deja loco,.. 



Lo siento shur, entonces sabrás lo duro que es lo que hemos vivido.

Yo sobre la familia recuerdo que hasta los 6 años, edad en que mis padres se separaron, era un chico normal, alegre, etc... familia típica de clase media. Mi madre (la que siempre ha liado todo) conoció a un tipo que ganaba su buen sueldo al mes, fácilmente 4 o 5 veces más que mi padre biológico. Mi padre A (el biológico) hizo todo lo posible por conservar la relación con mi madre, pero mi madre vio los billetes y... adiós al padre A. Ella hizo todo lo posible para que yo no me fuera con mi padre A. Mi padre A lo intentó, pero siempre me negué a irme con él. No me fui con él ni tan solo una vez. Siempre me quedará la duda de cómo era por aquel entonces. Hoy en día pienso que quizás debería haberme ido con él en vez de con ella, pero claro, vete a saber eso con 6 o 7 años.

A raíz de la separación presencié 1001 conflictos de diversos tipos, cosa que marcó mi personalidad de por vida. Aparte, con mi padre B, el político, las broncas eran de aúpa (mi madre siempre ha sido muy conflictiva con todo el mundo).

Lo del bullying en mi colegio de toda la vida sigue siendo un misterio porque no tengo ni puta idea de qué lo originó. De la noche a la mañana decenas de tipos y tipas contra mí. Un odio impresionante me tenían. Inclusive habían algunos que ni conocía y aún así tenía conflictos con ellos. Nunca he sabido el porqué se originó eso. Los de mi edad e inferior nada de nada. Siempre eran de cursos superiores. Al final mi madre me sacó de ese colegio porque era un follón constante. Con alguno me lié a hostias.

Se buscaron muchos colegios pero ninguno tenía plaza. Mala suerte.
Al final le comenté a mi madre sobre un colegio que había escuchado de oídas mientras estaba sentado cerca de un compañero de clase. Mala suerte.
Al final ese colegio sí que tenía plaza y en primero de la eso fue muy bien: buenas notas, me hicieron encargado de clase, portavoz, etc...
En segundo de la ESO casi estuve a punto de entrar al mismo colegio, pero cogía algo lejos y me cambiaron a otro. Todo perfecto, buenas notas, casi surge allí la primera novia (aún no recuerdo el porqué no terminó de surgir), etc.
Lo malo es cuando volví a hacer 3 y 4 de la ESO donde hice primero. Catástrofe total porque el nivel era una jodida mierda. Había bajado muchísimo (el 80% de la clase eran repetidores de padres con dinero) y me desmotivé mucho con los estudios.
Mis padres pasaron hasta el culo y mucho menos hicieron algo al respecto por evitar eso. Ya se estaba mascando la tragedia.

En el instituto bien primero de Bach y segundo un puto desastre dado que como yo era el único al que le dejaban guardar alcohol en casa para ir a hacer los botellones pues... me medio obligaba a ir a todos y cada uno de los botellones porque sin mí no había alcohol. Eso ya fue el puto desastre. Algún porro caía y quieras o no bebías. Con la resaca y tal... perdí ya por completo el interés en los estudios. Sospecho que en algún vaso en alguna ocasión tomé algún tipo de droga sin saberlo dado que a partir de aquel entonces sufro a temporadas ataques de ansiedad extraños.

El grupo de amigos me lo cargué porque, como ya comenté, conocí a una tipa y quedamos en volver a vernos el siguiente sábado. No sé quién fue del grupo que cambió los planes y quisieron ir a otro sitio y vinieron a casa a pedirme el alcohol que había sobrado de ese sábado. Ahí tuvimos el lío dado que yo quería ir a ver a la chica esta con ellos y ellos se negaron (y eso que estaban avisados con bastante antelación). A partir de ahí los intentos de rehacer la amistad nunca surtieron efecto. Eso pasó cuando teníamos 19-20 años. La década donde comienza lo bueno. Imagínate lo que me he perdido.
Me hice otra pandilla de amigos (por aquel entonces hacerte pandilla nueva era híper-fácil) y tuve un accidente con el coche y se me jode la pandilla




Salimos vivos de milagro.

Sobre la vida laboral estudie un FP y casi desde entonces no he parado de trabajar, pero es algo que no me causa ni el más mínimo interés y encima el sueldo es una mierda. No es algo donde ganes bien, te puedas superar y vayas agusto, sino todo lo contrario.





Si me aceptas el consejo, lo primero es dejar de pensar que todo te pasa a ti
Te acepto el consejo, pero he tenido rachas de muy mala suerte y de muy buena suerte que no he sabido explotar (la de buena suerte). Coño, ¿cómo tengo ese accidente con el coche y salimos vivos de milagro? Eso jodio el segundo grupo de amigos. ¿Por qué cojones estaba sentado cerca del compañero de clase cuando mencionó el nombre de aquel colegio que luego me serviría para quitarme las ganas de estudiar? ¿por qué me toca una madre bipolar que hace lo que sea por joderme la vida? ¿por qué mis padres no se preocuparon cuando comencé a sacar notas de mierda? ¿por qué mis amigos de toda la vida cambiaron de planes a última hora cuando estaban avisados de que quería volver para volver a ver a aquella chica? ¿por qué por más intentos que he hecho de volver con ellos siempre he obtenido un rechazo por su parte?
¿por qué se me rebotaron en mi colegio de toda la vida decenas de personas?

También me han pasado cosas muy buenas, pero que por juventud, ignorancia y gilipollas no he sabido aprovechar. Creo que el hecho de no haber aprovechado las buenas oportunidades son las que realmente me han jodido la vida. Porque, por ejemplo, cuando me sacaron del colegio mío de toda la vida y fuí al otro, uno de mis mejores amigos era un superdotado en temas de informática. Quizás podríamos haber lanzado algún negocio o algo juntos. Yo era bueno, pero él me superaba muy mucho en ordenadores. Hacía unos programas de ordenador que te cagas con 12 años. Se podía haber forrado ese chico. No sé quién le enseñaría.




y no culpar a los demás ni a ti mismo
Joder, ¿qué te parece cómo mi madre se ha comportado conmigo? Siempre ha ido a joderme la vida. Ya se le murió un familiar que crió ella, de sobredosis.




Lo segundo es que busques ayuda profesional
¿Para? Puedo autoengañarme un poco, pero la masacre con mi vida está hecha. Tengo unos estudios de mierda, no tengo pareja, ni de coña hijos, una madre loca que intenta joderme al precio que sea, contacto cero con la familia, un sueldo de mierda, etc... Vamos, no hay pastilla ni profesional que arregle eso.

Reconozco que en parte he tenido yo mucha culpa por decisiones que he tomado, pero también he tenido bastante mala suerte en ciertos aspectos.


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Joer con el farmacéutico. Con 34 años ya tenía 2 viviendas alquiladas. Qué bien viven.



Apuesto algo a que eran heredadas. En Forocoches se quejaba de que su sueldo de auxiliar de farmacia, que no de farmacéutico, no era bueno.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> También es comprensible eso, aunque uno pueda vivir solo para estar solo mejor con los padres.



NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA JAMÁS es buena idea eso.
Es mejor estar solo siempre.
Sino no te desarrollas correctamente como hombres, sigues eternamente bajo la falda de mama.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Dic 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Joder, podría ser yo. Solo que soy más pobre y no sé tantos idiomas.
> 
> Ser casapapi y nuncafollista no es motivo para suicidarse, si es que ha ocurrido así.
> 
> En la zona del Levante hay muchos crímenes y sucesos extraños.



Ser casapapi es la castración del hombre.
Comer en pijama las lentejitas de mamá teniendo 35 o más es la muerte en vida.


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA JAMÁS es buena idea eso.
> Es mejor estar solo siempre.
> Sino no te desarrollas correctamente como hombres, sigues eternamente bajo la falda de mama.




Entiendo, pero en España eso es una quimera, alquileres muy caros y trabajos de mierda que impide acceder a esos alquileres. para la mayoría complicado , la gente se suele emancipar en pareja o porque le han dejado un piso o casa la familia.

Tengo la teoria que muchos emigran más que por encontrar trabajo poder independizarse, porque en España aún teniendo trabajo es más difícil. Sino lo haces en pareja.


----------



## tnkt (13 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ser casapapi es la castración del hombre.
> Comer en pijama las lentejitas de mamá teniendo 35 o más es la muerte en vida.



Ya ves...
Yo voy todos los veranos a pasar con mis padres una semana (una semana, ojo) y qué placer cuando vuelvo a mi madriguera, es un momento jubiloso donde los haya cuando aparco y abro la puerta de mi pequeño cuchitril, me pongo una copa de vino y siento una paz que no tiene precio. Me siento mal diciendo esto, pobrecitos, son muy buenos, pero yo me he hecho muy muy muy independiente y allí no tengo ni llave del piso, tengo que pedirla para salir, llamar al entrar... El horror.


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ser casapapi es la castración del hombre.
> Comer en pijama las lentejitas de mamá teniendo 35 o más es la muerte en vida.




Esto es España, ni hay salarios ni mujeres para compartir vida, hay un montón,de hpmbres asi.

Somos un pais de mierda


----------



## Carpulux (13 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que @eLPERRO es el más certero en esto. Además es que no me extrañaría en absoluto que fuera así. El modo de actuar parece claro.

Mi segunda opción es que haya desaparecido de España con ayuda de un tercero (o varios). Ojalá sea esta.


----------



## MrDanger (13 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ser casapapi es la castración del hombre.
> Comer en pijama las lentejitas de mamá teniendo 35 o más es la muerte en vida.



Pues sí. Lo propio de un 30ñero sería independizarse con una chortina pero si no hay chortina no merece la pena trabajar para el casero. Y lo de comprar piso en Madrid... va a ser que no.


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Pues sí. Lo propio de un 30ñero sería independizarse con una chortina pero si no hay chortina no merece la pena trabajar para el casero. Y lo de comprar piso en Madrid... va a ser que no.



Ese es el problema no hay chochitos ni salarios y la vivienda muy cara pues no hay independencia posible. Otra opción compartir piso con terceros, yo lo he hecho y es un puto asco aún peor que vivir con tus padres.


----------



## Pleonasmo (13 Dic 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Eso da igual, si no hay indicios CLAROS que justifiquen la invasión de la privacidad, un juez no va a conceder la orden. Y MENOS MAL que estas mierdas se respetan, porque de no ser así el funcionario de turno fisgaría a sus anchas como hacen las charos en hospitales mirando las historias clínicas de amigos y familiares.



Y en bancos. Gente que te puede decir la pasta que tienes o que menganito tiene un pufo de x, un prestamo de no se cuanto dinero y que paga no se cuanta cantidad mensual de hipoteca. Un cachondeo.


----------



## notengodeudas (13 Dic 2022)

Con suerte ha salido del armario y está dándolo todo en Madrid o Londres


----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (13 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> NUNCA NUNCA NUNCA JAMÁS es buena idea eso.
> Es mejor estar solo siempre.
> Sino no te desarrollas correctamente como hombres, sigues eternamente bajo la falda de mama.





Murray's dijo:


> Entiendo, pero en España eso es una quimera, alquileres muy caros y trabajos de mierda que impide acceder a esos alquileres. para la mayoría complicado , la gente se suele emancipar en pareja o porque le han dejado un piso o casa la familia.
> 
> Tengo la teoria que muchos emigran más que por encontrar trabajo poder independizarse, porque en España aún teniendo trabajo es más difícil. Sino lo haces en pareja.



Vivir solo > Vivir en pareja > Vivir con padres > Vivir con compañeros de piso

Vivir con los padres está bien siempre y cuando se entienda que es un mal menor, al igual que con una pareja: hay que valorar los beneficios respecto a los problemas


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No es ese. El desaparecido aprobó Farmacia y tenía 2 viviendas alquiladas.



Sí que es ese. Fíjate en su historial de mensajes en ese foro: toda la información cuadra. No tenía la carrera de Farmacia sino la FP de Auxiliar de Farmacia. Y en Forocoches no menciona lo de las viviendas alquiladas pero eso no significa que no las tuviera.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Yo creo que @eLPERRO es el más certero en esto. Además es que no me extrañaría en absoluto que fuera así. El modo de actuar parece claro.
> 
> Mi segunda opción es que haya desaparecido de España con ayuda de un tercero (o varios). Ojalá sea esta.



Este hilo ha perdido ya todo su interes. Se dejan de lado las pruebas mas relevantes y esclarecedoras y se ha llenado de niños rata frikis y taraditos aostiados de colegio, que entran aqui a proyectar sus traumitas en los casos de los demas. Asi que no vale mucho la pena ya decir nada mas


----------



## Tralaritralara (13 Dic 2022)

Hay un comentario que se ha pasado por alto. 
En un hilo de forochoches dice que quiere dejar "este barrio" porque está harto de todo. Dejar este barrio no es mudarse, sino irse "al otro barrio". Además dice que antes de irse querría hacer algo grande.

Yo creo que alquiló el piso para el suicidio. Primero porque en su casa no podía, su madre es la típica que entra sin llamar cada dos por tres a la habitación, más de una vez lo habrá pillado con los pantalones por las rodillas.

No tengo ni idea de suicidio pero me puedo imaginar, si me intento al menos poner en situación, que es un acto, podríamos decir, muy íntimo y personal, que requiere incluso de concentración y tranquilidad.
Enchufarse el nitrógeno en su habitación y que entrase su madre de sorpresa, no era una opción. Joder, ya que te vas, lo haces en calma. Imagino que algo así como meterse un chute.
De haber huido, se sabría. No sé si sabéis que policía tiene conexión con absolutamente todas las bases de hoteles, hostales y mierdas similares. Por no decir del uso del pasaporte, que deja un claro rastro.

Por desgracia creo que no está vivo. Ahora, lo del cuerpo desaparecido es raro, si. Sería raro pero no imposible, que en poco tiempo pudiera haber sido pasto de alimañas de monte, que haberlas, las hay (linces, buitres, águilas, aguiluchos...)


----------



## valensalome (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Con una madre hiper controladora toca dar justificaciones y explicaciones continuamente. Eso de salir por la puerta sin decir nada no creo que fuera lo normal en esa casa por lo que contaba de la madre. Escuche una entrevista que le hicieron a la madre un par de meses despues de la desaparicion y era demasiado el nivel de control.
> 
> Se pone a explicar las ultimas horas en las que estuvo con el hijo y suelta cosas como: Cuando mi hijo me dijo que al dia siguiente se iba con unos amigos de Internet le pregunte a que hora se iba a despertar, a que hora saldria de casa, si iba a desayunar en casa, que ropa se iba a poner  Al dia siguiente la madre se puso a analizar la ropa que llevaba su niño de 34 años y le pregunto que calcetines se habia puesto y que si la ropa era muy fina... Cuando el hijo salio de casa ella se puso en el balcon a mirar hasta que lo perdio de vista. Cuando el hijo la llama hacia las 10:00 ella le pregunto que habia desayunado. La noche la paso durmiendo en el sofa esperando al hijo. En fin, una tortura de madre como para coger la puerta y marcharte sin dar explicaciones a esa loca.



La ropa era muy fina porque de excursión al monte poco


----------



## valensalome (13 Dic 2022)

Perdonadme varias dudas que me asaltan y como se que vosotros estais más versados en muchos temas, primero ¿como sabéis que el de los mensajes, el nick Forocoches vamos,era el?
Y segundo del artilugio ese del nitrógeno ni puta idea pero ¿no puede servir también para eso que se lleva tanto de tener sexo medio ahogado o para colocarse? Pregunto desde la ignorancia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> A mi me hace gracia este señor perro pidiendo respeto para la madre e indignadísimo porque sugeramos que tiene un perfil de madre narcisista; cuando su teoría sostiene que la víctima (la verdadera víctima) era un gay reprimido buscando chaperos y vergas gordas via grinder para echar un polvo. Menudo doble rasero algunos...





bice dijo:


> Por este hilo https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=7414287#post381433647 que comparte @Expat yo sí creo que Whitaker es este chico, coinciden muchas cosas, sobre todo lo de la separación de los padres a los seis años. Desde luego leyendo esto, se ve un perfil depresivo, yo creo que es evidente que a este chico en algún momento se le torcieron demasiado las cosas y no pudo reponerse.



Pues está bastante claro. Planificó el suicidio y que nadie lo encontrara


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

Lo de la informática es porque no tienen ni idea. Idealizaba. En España todo es una mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que se ha suicidado.
> Se habrá ido al monte y se habrá tirado por un barranco. Los amigos, seguramente, ni existan.
> No encuentran su cadáver ni en 40 años.



Eso es lo que yo creo. Encontró un sitio de difícil acceso y ahí se suicidó.


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Dic 2022)

Se lleva tan mal con la madre y le llama para decirle que se ha tomado el colacao venga ya...
Lee sus hilos en forocoches y le echa la culpa de todo a los demás... Que empezó a suspender por el botellón, que cambió porque sus padres se separaron , que empezó a salir malas notas porque el nivel del nuevo colegio era bajo y le aburría, que dejó pasar a varias novias por culpa de la madre....


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Por que sabes que no es ese?
> 
> Whitaker dejo de escribir en FC por esas fechas, su perfil permance inactivo asi sale en el foro.



Es ese. Ilitri salió hablando y desactivó la cuenta


----------



## kdjdw (13 Dic 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> Lo he escuchado y da muy mal rollo esa mujer. Ella misma lo dice "sabias que eras mi vida.... no tenía más cosas".
> 
> Creo que el chaval estaba morido por dentro. Si no tenía amigos que lo sacaran de la doritocueva, se fue apagando poco a poco.
> 
> Puede que fuera de cruising y saliera mal, no se puede descartar, pero también puede que estuviera hasta los cojones de todo y sin ganas de seguir. Lo cual es triste, porque con curro podría haber mandado a la madre a freír espárragos y por lo menos intentar vivir.



Otro hijo de puta insultando y acusando a la madre o familiares de los desaparecidos. Sois puta escoria cotilla maligna sin derecho a la vida porque sois el puto mal. Lo hacéis en todos los putos hilos de desaparecidos la puta clase obrera chismosa maligna hijos de mala puta os quemaba vivos. La pobre madre le desaparece el hijo y encima la insultan y culpan los hijos de puta estos. Lo mismo que en el caso de Diana Quer siempre insultando y acusando a su madre, su hermana, su padre tergiversando cada cosa que decían. Sois putos psicópatas a exterminar.


----------



## VandeBel (13 Dic 2022)

bice dijo:


> Por este hilo https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=7414287#post381433647 que comparte @Expat yo sí creo que Whitaker es este chico, coinciden muchas cosas, sobre todo lo de la separación de los padres a los seis años. Desde luego leyendo esto, se ve un perfil depresivo, yo creo que es evidente que a este chico en algún momento se le torcieron demasiado las cosas y no pudo reponerse.




No lo tengo nada claro que sea ese forero de forocoches. Ese parece que va fatal de dinero, y el desaparecido, viviendo en casa de la madre, con otros dos pisos, sean de la madre o de él y currando en una farmacia, se podrá quejar de muchas cosas, pero del tema económico pienso que no.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> No lo tengo nada claro que sea ese forero de forocoches. Ese parece que va fatal de dinero, y el desaparecido, viviendo en casa de la madre, con otros dos pisos, sean de la madre o de él y currando en una farmacia, se podrá quejar de muchas cosas, pero del tema económico pienso que no.



Sí que es él. Ilitri intervino en uno de sus hilos cuando desapareció y borró la cuenta


----------



## bice (13 Dic 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> No lo tengo nada claro que sea ese forero de forocoches. Ese parece que va fatal de dinero, y el desaparecido, viviendo en casa de la madre, con otros dos pisos, sean de la madre o de él y currando en una farmacia, se podrá quejar de muchas cosas, pero del tema económico pienso que no.



Se queja de su sueldo, no de que no tenga dinero; por lo que se sabe era auxiliar de farmacia. En internet dice que “El salario base mensual del *auxiliar de farmacia* es de 1176 euros brutos, mientras *que* el del técnico de *farmacia* es ligeramente superior: 1294 euros. “.

A mi sí que me sigue cuadrando con él.


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Con una madre hiper controladora toca dar justificaciones y explicaciones continuamente. Eso de salir por la puerta sin decir nada no creo que fuera lo normal en esa casa por lo que contaba de la madre. Escuche una entrevista que le hicieron a la madre un par de meses despues de la desaparicion y era demasiado el nivel de control.
> 
> Se pone a explicar las ultimas horas en las que estuvo con el hijo y suelta cosas como: Cuando mi hijo me dijo que al dia siguiente se iba con unos amigos de Internet le pregunte a que hora se iba a despertar, a que hora saldria de casa, si iba a desayunar en casa, que ropa se iba a poner  Al dia siguiente la madre se puso a analizar la ropa que llevaba su niño de 34 años y le pregunto que calcetines se habia puesto y que si la ropa era muy fina... Cuando el hijo salio de casa ella se puso en el balcon a mirar hasta que lo perdio de vista. Cuando el hijo la llama hacia las 10:00 ella le pregunto que habia desayunado. La noche la paso durmiendo en el sofa esperando al hijo. En fin, una tortura de madre como para coger la puerta y marcharte sin dar explicaciones a esa loca.



Quizá lo de preguntar por el desayuno fuese el detonante. La gota que colmó le vaso.

Te vas para estar solo y reflexionar. Lo de amigos suena a excusa. Incluso si quedò con una chica o profesional a FOLLAR, como dice el perro. Lo pesadisma que se podría la madre si le dice que se va con una chica...

Parece que habèis puesto dos post de forocohces diferentes que cuentan la misma historia. POr la historia del padre A me cuadra ahora lo de los dos pisos en alquiler y el cambio de testamento. Podria que que su padre A murió y le dejase en herencia a él los dos pisos y ahora no querría que se los llevase la divorciada.


----------



## tnkt (13 Dic 2022)

Yo he entendido qie llamó él a ella, para comunicarlela ingesta del mismo, no ella a él.


----------



## spica (13 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Sí que es él. Ilitri intervino en uno de sus hilos cuando desapareció y borró la cuenta



Pobre chaval.

Yo tengo cuenta en FC y le lei en el subforo de empleo.
Recuerdo 2 hilos que el abrio.
En uno se quejaba de que en su empresa no le hacian caso en las sugerencias que hacia.
En otro hablaba de la nueva economia y la forma de lograr ingresos pasivos.


----------



## Epsilon69 (13 Dic 2022)

La madre si se entera de que se va a tirar a alguien saldría corriendo a comprobar si el niño se ha colocado correctamente el condón.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> Pobre chaval.
> 
> Yo tengo cuenta en FC y le lei en el subforo de empleo.
> Recuerdo 2 hilos que el abrio.
> ...



Sí, yo también me acuerdo de haber leído posts suyos. Los depresivos si que no los había leído


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

tnkt dijo:


> Yo he entendido qie llamó él a ella, para comunicarlela ingesta del mismo, no ella a él.



El hijo llamó a la madre y fue entonces cuando ella le preguntó qué había desayunado. Lo dice la madre en una entrevista que dio.


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Dic 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Leído el hilo y revisado su perfil de forocoches (sí: estoy muy ocioso y necesito distraerme) (....)
> .



Mencionó alguna vez a la madre? Me resulta raro que no hiciese ningún hilo desahogo hablando de ello.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Mencionó alguna vez a la madre? Me resulta raro que no hiciese ningún hilo desahogo hablando de ello.



Sí. Dijo que le iba a desheredar y que estaba harto de ella porque le había jodido la vida y siempre era la fuente de todos los problemas


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2022)

__





Cargando…






forocoches.com





Aquí hay enlaces que explican muchas cosas. 
Si no sois usuarios registrados no podreís ver algunos


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



resumen.


----------



## Hamtel (13 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> resumen.



Lo que ya se ha dicho
Estaba harto de la vida que llevaba y se quería ir. Al cementerio o empezar de cero


----------



## Ratona001 (13 Dic 2022)

No pongáis enlaces por respeto.

En fin. Es que jode, porque el tío tenía ahorros y un curro. Ojalá se hubiese ido a vivir lejos. ..

Creeis que la madre era joven? Típica que le tuvo con 18-25 o que era una mujer más mayor?
Tiene ese factor algo que ver para que salga una madre así?


----------



## tnkt (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> El hijo llamó a la madre y fue entonces cuando ella le preguntó qué había desayunado. Lo dice la madre en una entrevista que dio.



Ah, pues la típica pregunta de madre si te llama tu hijo excursionista en su primera excursión en mucho tiempo, ah hola hijo qué haces cas desayunao! No es raro.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Este hilo es muy esclarecedor sobre su vida y sus demonios personales. Confirma que la madre es una bruja de manual que le hacia la vida imposible. Felix es el forero *Whitaker* en Forocoches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delirante que se hable de otra cosa que suicidio despues de ese hilo. 

Dep por el chico. me ha dado mucha pena leerlo.


----------



## spica (13 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Mencionó alguna vez a la madre? Me resulta raro que no hiciese ningún hilo desahogo hablando de ello.



Sin indagar mucho en sus mensajes si parece que entro en barrena a finales de setiembre de 2020.
Ahi es cuando pregunta por lo del testamento y contar que su vida es una mierda.


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> Sin indagar mucho en sus mensajes si parece que entro en barrena a finales de setiembre de 2020.
> Ahi es cuando pregunta por lo del testamento y contar que su vida es una mierda.



Se ha sabido lo que pasó finalmente con el testamento? Desheredaría a la madre después de consultar en el otro foro?


----------



## spica (13 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Creeis que la madre era joven? Típica que le tuvo con 18-25 o que era una mujer más mayor?
> Tiene ese factor algo que ver para que salga una madre así?



Tirando de bola de cristal.

Creo que no es joven ni anciana, podria estar sobre los 65 por lo que dice y lo que deja entreveer.
No parece que este ya en edad laboral activa (dedicacion full time al hijo) y tampoco parece muy mayor, al inicio de la entrevista duda un poco pero luego hilvana bien las ideas y las frases.


----------



## spica (13 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Se ha sabido lo que pasó finalmente con el testamento? Desheredaría a la madre después de consultar en el otro foro?




Tampoco se ha hecho publico si hubo movimientos en las cuentas de los bancos, clave para saber si esta vivo o muerto.


----------



## Expat (13 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> Tampoco se ha hecho publico si hubo movimientos en las cuentas de los bancos, clave para saber si esta vivo o muerto.



¿En algún artículo no decía que no ha habido movimientos bancarios hasta la fecha? O la misma madre lo confirmó, algo así recuerdo.

Yo creo que la madre no tenía 29-30 años cuando tuvo a su único hijo. En la foto en que sale de bebé con ella aparenta los 35 o más. Nació en 1986. En esa época una madre primeriza de esa edad era algo rarísimo, y las pocas que se convertían en madres a partir de los 35 era porque habían sufrido problemas de fertilidad o abortos espontáneos, hasta que finalmente se obró el milagro. Podría ser que esta mujer estuviera tan volcada en su hijo porque le costó ser madre y solo pudo tener un hijo. Al final terminó jodiéndole la vida siendo tan absorbente y entrometida.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No pongáis enlaces por respeto.
> 
> En fin. Es que jode, porque el tío tenía ahorros y un curro. Ojalá se hubiese ido a vivir lejos. ..
> 
> ...




No, ese tipo de personalidades narcisistas/psicopaticas se forma en la niñez/adolescencia y se queda de por vida salvo contadas ocasiones y terapia severa. Si era asi, lo seria con 90 o con 20. La pelicula que hacemos con la abuela trata esa figura psicopatica en una abuela infernal


----------



## spica (14 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La pelicula que hacemos con la abuela trata esa figura psicopatica en una abuela infernal



¿Que película?


----------



## 《Judas》 (14 Dic 2022)

y si está tomando cañas y to esos jilos que ponéis fueron parte de su trama para confundir y desorientar? no andará por ahí rumbeando?


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Que película?




coño, la pelicula que hacemos con la abuela









¿Qué hacemos con la abuela? (1990)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Es amargada, es imposible, es Tatie Danielle; una octogenaria incomprendida que maltrata a cuanta cuidadora se atreva a demostrarle afecto. Cuando Tatie Danielle se muda a casa de su pacífico sobrino, ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Ratona001 (14 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> coño, la pelicula que hacemos con la abuela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a esta no la abandonan en una gasolinera. Sino al pobre viejo campechano que intenta molestar lo menos posible.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (14 Dic 2022)

brutal, se me hizo un nudo de leer la historia goder


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Dic 2022)

Creo que el desaparecido fue victima de este suggar daddy


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Dic 2022)

Espero que lo encuentren porque para los seres queridos vivir sin saber nada del desaparecido debe ser la muerte en vida.


----------



## Expat (15 Dic 2022)

¿Se sabe si hubo movimientos bancarios en sus cuentas después de su desaparición?


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Dic 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Espero que lo encuentren porque para los seres queridos vivir sin saber nada del desaparecido debe ser la muerte en vida.



Han pasado 2 años y según hemos investigado forilmente probablemente se haya ido para suicidarse en algún lugar remoto.


----------



## Galvani (17 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> La madre le animaba a tener pareja e irse de casa. ¿No has leído el artículo?



Un tipo así JAMAS tendria novia hoy día. Sin habilidades sociales ninguna, pobre, físico del montón... Incluso una mujer así busca un Alfa y si no se queda sola.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (17 Dic 2022)

Da la sensación de que es otro caso pobremente investigado. 

No se si es falta de interés, no hay medios, o hay demasiados casos de despareciones y/o homicidios.


----------



## Expat (18 Dic 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Da la sensación de que es otro caso pobremente investigado.
> 
> No se si es falta de interés, no hay medios, o hay demasiados casos de despareciones y/o homicidios.



Yo creo que la policía, tras investigar, llegó a la conclusión de que fue una desaparición voluntaria. Y como es una persona adulta pues no han ido más allá con el caso.


----------



## spica (18 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si hubo movimientos bancarios en sus cuentas después de su desaparición?



Dice algún florero por ahí arriba que no.


----------



## Ratona001 (18 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Yo creo que la policía, tras investigar, llegó a la conclusión de que fue una desaparición voluntaria. Y como es una persona adulta pues no han ido más allá con el caso.



Yo no sé cuáles son los factores que hacen que un caso salga a todas horas en la tele y otro si acaso en el periódico local y ya.

Es porque es adulto? Hombre? Porque nadie le echa de menos salvo la madre? Porque probablemente sea suicidio y el tema ese no lo quieren sacar?

Supongo que solo dan bombo si es un menor de edad y si es una mujer adulta con alguna movida con el marido / ex marido (ya sabéis la agenda violencia de genaro)


----------



## spica (18 Dic 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Yo creo que la policía, tras investigar, llegó a la conclusión de que fue una desaparición voluntaria. Y como es una persona adulta pues no han ido más allá con el caso.



Si, es muy posible eso.
Leyeron los mensajes en el "otro foro" que van en esa direccion.

Al igual que el detective cuando concluye lo de la mala relacion con la madre, joder si el propio chaval lo dijo bien claro en sus mensajes.


----------



## Josvermar3 (18 Dic 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> La gente maligna se aprovecha de personas así, siempre buscan a víctimas débiles, ya que los psicópatas son gente cobarde.
> 
> Entre los impresentables escorias de negro y verde hay muchísimos psicópatas, casi el 90 por ciento. Lo están encubriendo, como hacen siempre.



De negro y verde?
No entiendo….


----------



## mvpower (18 Dic 2022)

Josvermar3 dijo:


> De negro y verde?
> No entiendo….



Otros los llaman caballero, caballero Jajajaja.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo no sé cuáles son los factores que hacen que un caso salga a todas horas en la tele y otro si acaso en el periódico local y ya.
> 
> Es porque es adulto? Hombre? Porque nadie le echa de menos salvo la madre? Porque probablemente sea suicidio y el tema ese no lo quieren sacar?
> 
> Supongo que solo dan bombo si es un menor de edad y si es una mujer adulta con alguna movida con el marido / ex marido (ya sabéis la agenda violencia de genaro)



Hombre, español de verdad, y blanco.

Somos inexistentes.


----------



## Segismunda (18 Dic 2022)

Cuánta ilusión inventada en este hilo. Y yo cuanto más leo, más veo un caso de mamitis heterosexual aguda, que ya no estamos en los cincuenta. Hoy, este perfil se da más en heteros frustrados que no se han dado ni un piquito con una hembra humana y acaban con la mamá en Croquetas de Mar bailando Paquito el Chocolatero.

Por otra parte, el Whitaker ese, sea o no Félix, tiene mucho cuento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Han pasado 2 años y según hemos investigado forilmente probablemente se haya ido para suicidarse en algún lugar remoto.



Tiene toda la pinta. Pero seguimos teniendo los cabos sueltos del piso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hombre, español de verdad, y blanco.
> 
> Somos inexistentes.



THIS. Si fuera mujer blanquita y joven la teníamos a todas horas en todos lados.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Dic 2022)

Si fuera suicidio... ¿Para qué alquilas un piso cerca de la casa?


----------



## spica (18 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si fuera sucidio... ¿Para qué alquilas un piso cerca de la casa?



Nosotros no lo sabemos pero los suicidas no tienen comportamientos racionales

Ejemplo Blesa ¿por que un hombre que tiene armas en su casa conduce toda la noche para ir a meterse un tiro a una finca de un amigo con un arma prestada?

El chaval quiza en en el momento de alquilar no pensaba en el suicidio, quiza alguna forma de hacer ver a su madre que podia irse de casa, lo que paso por su cabeza despues ¿umm?


----------



## Expat (18 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> El chaval quiza en en el momento de alquilar no pensaba en el suicidio, quiza alguna forma de hacer ver a su madre que podia irse de casa, lo que paso por su cabeza despues ¿umm?



Tenia que tener otra motivacion porque la vivienda era de alquiler turistico (Airbnb). No creo que sea un tema relevante porque no llego a hospedarse nunca en ese sitio.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> Nosotros no lo sabemos pero los suicidas no tienen comportamientos racionales
> 
> Ejemplo Blesa ¿por que un hombre que tiene armas en su casa conduce toda la noche para ir a meterse un tiro a una finca de un amigo con un arma prestada?
> 
> El chaval quiza en en el momento de alquilar no pensaba en el suicidio, quiza alguna forma de hacer ver a su madre que podia irse de casa, lo que paso por su cabeza despues ¿umm?



Bueno, es que lo de Blesa yo no creo que fuera ningún suicidio, sino una asesinato simulando un suicidio para permitirle escapar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si fuera suicidio... ¿Para qué alquilas un piso cerca de la casa?



Lo único que se me ocurre es que quería prepararlo tranquilamente y en su casa hubiera cantado demasiado.


----------



## spica (19 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Bueno, es que lo de Blesa yo no creo que fuera ningún suicidio, sino una asesinato simulando un suicidio para permitirle escapar.




¿Que anda por Laos como el Roldan?


----------



## Nefersen (19 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Que anda por Laos como el Roldan?



Más bien por Miami.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Dic 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> Lleva la depresión en la cara, DEP



Muy feliz no parece, no.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Dic 2022)

fennando dijo:


> ¿Una madre castradora es narcisista o simplemente tóxica?



Yo creo que ambas cosas, ¿no?


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Dic 2022)

tnkt dijo:


> La verdad que el chico si lo rapas/hubieras rapado, un poco de sol y ejercicio... Pues yo qué sé, podría haber tenido o tiene su sexappeal ese. No era, es para nada monstruoso.
> Todo sea dicho con los debidos respetos.



Cierto.
Independientemente de que fuera gay o hetero, una sonrisa luminosa le habría hecho muy atractivo.
Pero su mirada...


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Dic 2022)

spica dijo:


> Nosotros no lo sabemos pero los suicidas no tienen comportamientos racionales
> 
> Ejemplo Blesa ¿por que un hombre que tiene armas en su casa conduce toda la noche para ir a meterse un tiro a una finca de un amigo con un arma prestada?
> 
> El chaval quiza en en el momento de alquilar no pensaba en el suicidio, quiza alguna forma de hacer ver a su madre que podia irse de casa, lo que paso por su cabeza despues ¿umm?




Blesa fue liquidado hombre, la version oficial es siempre falsa ( colza, 11s, 11m, 23f)

he llegado a leer que un francotirador, pero a saber, el caso es que lo liquidaron xq sabia demasiado y podia cantar.

Tu crees que un psicopata cainomano multimillonario se iba a pegar un tiro? El tiro que se pegaria seria de 1 gramo de una tacada pero no de polvora y plomo hombre...


----------



## europeo (24 Dic 2022)

Viendo sus mensajes en forocarros...



https://forocoches.com/foro/search.php?searchid=202196146



Queda claro que la madre era una puta loca, y que no hay más opción. O se ha suicidado o se piró


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Viendo sus mensajes en forocarros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se hubiera pirado habría usado su dinero y la madre se habría enterado.


----------



## Jordanpt (24 Dic 2022)

Pues según sus comentarios queda descartado que fuera maricon como @eLPERRO.
Quizás fuera asexual, o con baja testosterona, un flojo. Su mirada me recuerda al tipo del gran hermano 1 que se hizo comentarista, quien reconoció que no le va el sexo.

No tenía ninguna esperanza en su vida, siempre echándole la culpa al mundo, sin ningún tipo de autocritica, de asumir responsabilidades y salir adelante.
Suicidio casi seguro, una pena.


----------



## europeo (24 Dic 2022)

Su madre una puta loca del coño. Definitivamente. 

El divorcio de sus padres fue un mazazo para él. Contó en forocoches que su madre se arrejuntó con otro hombre podrido de pasta, y que impidió que se relacionara con su padre biológico. 

Creció sin figura paterna y bajo las faldas de mamá porque a ella se le metió en la cabeza. 

Le hicieron bullying brutal y lo cambiaron de colegio. Donde se corrió la voz y empezaron a acosarlo otra vez. Denuncia que su madre ya no hizo más gestiones ni se preocupó. 

Tuvo oportunidades de salir con chicas, pero se fueron por el desagüe porque su madre le tenía que dar el visto bueno a todo. No aprovechó oportunidades de sexo porque reconoce que por la situación era un saco de inseguridades y no se lanzó. 

Pese a que no lo afirma abiertamente, tengo claro que era virgen. En el hilo diciendo que va a cambiar de vida dice que se irá al extranjero y que con techo, pan y una mujer al lado es feliz... Mitifica demasiado a las mujeres, las considera un unicornio. 


Mención aparte su trabajo. A él le apasionaba la informática y siempre quiso estudiar eso, pero su madre eligió la carrera por él. Terminó en un trabajo que odiaba.

Si ordenamos cronológicamente por fechas los mensajes del usuario vemos que cada vez está más y más hasta la polla. 

Aunque no concreta, siempre está diciendo que su madre es muy controladora y "se la ha vuelto a liar". La casa de este chico deberia parecer un campo de concentración y su madre el oficial de la gestapo. 

Una lastima, pero como le decían en forocoches el problema no era su entorno. Era él. 


Marchándose no iba a solucionar nada. Lo que le recomendaron es que se independizara y estudiase informática, que lo único que tenía que hacer es darle un giro de timón a su vida.


----------



## Murray's (24 Dic 2022)

Da igual lo de la independencia, la psicóloga de 33 años era independiente y se tiró por el acantilado y se mató. Osea este chico con una vida asentada e independiente alejado de su madre le hubiera pasado lo mismo, las cabezas no están bien..

Eso si lo del nuncafollismo si es muy malo porque va contranatura y eso puede perjudicar psicologicamente.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Dic 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Da la sensación de que es otro caso pobremente investigado.
> 
> No se si es falta de interés, no hay medios, o hay demasiados casos de despareciones y/o homicidios.



No hay vagina menor de 30 años. 
Si fuera una chica de 15-25 años desde el tercer dia hubieran habido batidas, helicopteros y noticiarios con la desaparición


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Da igual lo de la independencia, la psicóloga de 33 años era independiente y se tiró por el acantilado y se mató. Osea este chico con una vida asentada e independiente alejado de su madre le hubiera pasado lo mismo, las cabezas no están bien..
> 
> Eso si lo del nuncafollismo si es muy malo porque va contranatura y eso puede perjudicar psicologicamente.



La mayoria de psicologas son TLP, lo he dicho mil veces. Mi clase esta llena de esas locas y encima feminazis.

Una gran parte de los TLP se suicidan, ves?


----------



## Seagrams (24 Dic 2022)

Conozco a un par de sujetos con ese mismo perfil:

Hiperinseguros, con dificultades para socializar (hablade que tuvo un solo grupo de amigos a lo largo de su vida al enfadarse con ellos no volvió a salir...) conflictos en el colegio "sin saber por qué", miedo a las mujeres, que no salen de casa y solo se relacionan con su madre.

Quien lo ve desde fuera puede pensar que la culpa es de la madre por tenerlos sobreprotegidos y mangonearlos, pero cuando conoces a las familias (alguno con hermanos normales) te das cuenta de que son ellos quienes dede niños son hiperdependientes, depresivos, solo se abren con sus madres y solicitan su atención y aprobación 24/7. Luego claro: llegan a los 30 y tantos y ven que su vida es una mierda sin enmienda y tienen un conflicto existencial brutal en el que culpabilizan a su madre cuando lo que realmente pasa es que son enfermos mentales incapaces de adaptarse. Asperger, autismo grado light, vete a saber, pero lo que es seguro es que todos estan piradisimos y lo mismo les da por matarse que por matar a alguien si se les cruza un cable. De hecho en FC creo que el tipo este insinúa algo como que debería de haber liquidado a su madre y a su padrastro. Y la pobre mujer, que tendrá sus defectos y virtudes, haciendole las almóndigas a las 6 de la mañana al "niño" rentista pa que comiera calentito y casero al volver del curro...

Su pobre cabeza hizo BUM y se suicidó. Que EPD

Otra cosa son la cantidad de foreros de su misma condición que vienen aquí a culpar a la madre (y de paso a las suyas) de su fracaso vital.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Dic 2022)

Aqui teneis la teoria del apego, la fabrica de trastornos de personalidad y TLP. Este tio tenia la peor como tienen los TLP,


----------



## Javi084 (24 Dic 2022)

He estado leyendo sus aportaciones en ForoCoches y puedo sacar algunas conclusiones.

-Aparente mala relación con la madre.
-Estaba obsesionado con el dinero y como hacer dinero.
-Ideales clásicos de éxito: dinero, mujer e hijos. ( Carecía de los tres)

Una semana antes de desaparecer preguntó si era posible dedicarse a programar sin tener estudios.

Un mes antes de desaparecer preguntó donde se podía obtener nitrógeno gas ( esto lo podría relacionar con una manera de suicidarse pero ni idea de si vale para ello)

Y unos días antes de desaparecer abrió un post diciendo que no tenía sentido si vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Su madre una puta loca del coño. Definitivamente.
> 
> El divorcio de sus padres fue un mazazo para él. Contó en forocoches que su madre se arrejuntó con otro hombre podrido de pasta, y que impidió que se relacionara con su padre biológico.
> 
> ...



Un hombre necesita una figura paterna, por mucho que los progres de mierda vendan otra cosa, y aunque tu padre sea un calzonazos o un borracho. Es tu padre, es tu sangre, te vas a parecer algo a él quieras o no.

Mitifica a las mujeres y mitifica también el trabajo de lo que sea. Da igual que hiciera informática, se daría cuenta de que es otra mierda y que no pintaba nada ahí tampoco. Y efectivamente, el problema era él.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Blesa fue liquidado hombre, la version oficial es siempre falsa ( colza, 11s, 11m, 23f)
> 
> he llegado a leer que un francotirador, pero a saber, el caso es que lo liquidaron xq sabia demasiado y podia cantar.
> 
> Tu crees que un psicopata cainomano multimillonario se iba a pegar un tiro? El tiro que se pegaria seria de 1 gramo de una tacada pero no de polvora y plomo hombre...



El cocainómano era un paranoico que tenía grabaciones, correos y pruebas de todo tipo comprometiendo a todos, desde su amiguito de pupitre a ZP y el emérito. Esas pruebas depositadas en cuentas de seguridad y con abogados suizos dispuestos a airearlas en caso de que "le suceda algo". Así que no es fácil "callarlo" de malos modos.

Por el contrario, sí que es posible "comprarlo" con una limpieza radical de su expediente. "Desaparece" oficialmente y ahora disfruta de un cómodo retiro.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El cocainómano era un paranoico que tenía grabaciones, correos y pruebas de todo tipo comprometiendo a todos, desde su amiguito de pupitre a ZP y el emérito. Esas pruebas depositadas en cuentas de seguridad y con abogados suizos dispuestos a airearlas en caso de que "le suceda algo". Así que no es fácil "callarlo" de malos modos.
> 
> Por el contrario, sí que es posible "comprarlo" con una limpia radical de su expediente. "Desaparece" oficialmente y ahora disfruta de un cómodo retiro.




Anda, como mi psicopata favorito, el que les vendio misiles a la ETA con geolocalizador y luego un catedratico certifico su "muerte" ( menudo descredito) cuando se supo que estaba vivo y estafando a la mafia rusa en francia.

Pues no habia pensado eso que dices... pero me temo que lo han liquidao que sale mas barato.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ya he explicado por qué no se podía liquidarlo. Tiene seguro contra "accidentes".




Bueno, habria que ver si ese seguro funciona y esos abogados ante una visita del CNI o similar homologo con una foto de sus hijos, amantes, abuela etc se cagan encima.


----------

